# SEFC Nuffield Hospital in Tunbridge Wells Part 4



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New home ladies

good luck   

pam xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Sweethearts !

Sorry i have not been around your be pleased to know i am feeling a bit better still a long way to go but i can see that light now which is great,

Want to thank you for your super support esp the last few days i have been picking up messages when i can DH has been a great help and learnt how to use FF for me so he can read it all out if i'm not too good which i hope won't be again,

Today is a much more positive day     i am a little sick of 4 walls but it's not all bad,

Sorry i am not doing personals i need to catch up on everyone <slaps hand> ouch !!

Nikki you rest up sweetheart thinking of you  my cycle buddy in more ways than one   

Thank you for all your PM it's really been lovely xxxx

Sara 
xx

Ps: Pam Thanks for the new home !


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Sara,

Glad to hear that you're getting along a bit better after ET.  I hope Nikki is recovering too.

I'm slowly getting back to normal.  Decided to be brave yesterday afternoon and went to a birthday BBQ, where we were the only people without babies/children.  I was a bit emotional at times, but I'm glad we went.  Spent more time with all the boys drinking beer, as the women had all the babies, and that was a bit too much.

Anyway, take care on your 2WWs both of you.  I probably won't be logging in as much now as I want to try to get over all my emotions, but I will check up to see your results.  

Good luck, and sending you lots of positive vibes!    

Katy x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

katy  well done you that was very brave as it's still so soon thinking of you hun time out will really help as it's a lot to get your head round  

i have spoken with Nikki   she is doing ok same as me really just very sore & in pain   

Think Emma comes back soon hope she can find us   

Sara xxxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi girls,

Glad to hear that your ET went well, Sara, and that you're feeling a little bit better- hope everything went well with yours, Nikki. Well done for getting through the BBQ yesterday, Katy- must have been really hard. I find that I manage things like that better than I think I'm going to. For example, we had a family wedding last weekend and I was all tearful about going 'cos I was anticipating too many awkward questions but it was actually ok.

I spoke to my cousin yesterday and she had some happy news. Her and her dh have been ttc for about 10 years (unexplained), have been through every course of action going and two years ago, took the decision to adopt. Well, it's been a long process but she phoned yesterday to say that they have 'passed' the panel and the social workers will now start trying to match them with a child/children. She was so excited, it was wonderful. She said that she had gone to John Lewis yesterday and, for the first time in years, had allowed herself to look at all the baby/toddler paraphanalia and get excited about it. I've promised dh that I will keep our diagnosis/treatment to immediate family only, but I would so like to speak to her about it 'cos I know she understands.

Anyhow, I'm off to netball (trying to do my bit for fitness  ) so I'll catch you later,

Lou x


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Wow this thread has gone really quiet??  Hope everyone is OK?

Sara and Nikky - How are you after your awful ordeal? Hope your resting up and looking after yourselves? 

I'm a bit confused why some of our posts have been changed? Is it because SEFC was mentioned and what had happened to Sara and Nikky? But as the moderator said, new home, new posts! 

I had some sad news this morning, remember the friend that forgot to tell me she was five months pregnant, well her dear Dad passed away yesterday, quite suddenly too  I feel quite guilty about being upset with her now, especially as it doesn't really matter when she has now got to deal with this?

Lou - Thats a lovely story about your cousin, you must be itching to talk to her about your journey too!!

Katy - We will miss you, promise to come back when you feel ready to? 

OK girls, I don't want you to be too jealous but tomorrow I'm going to see the one and only, most horniest man alive! (After my hubby of course)!!

*[fly]ROBBIE WILLIAMS[/fly]

And were in the inner circle so will have a birds eye view!!! I'm so excited, I was going to make a banner with 'snog me Robbie' on it, but thought at 37 it was a bit juvenile!!

I will let you know how it went!

Love and hugs to everyone!

Willow
xx*


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Willow OMG ROBBIE WILLIAMS   you lucky lucky girl   had a fab time hope you really enjoy it !! 

cor he is sexy my friend went to see take that not long ago and she said she felt like a teenager again was singing and screaming she is (35) i was so chuffed as sometimes we get so caught up with FI that we dont get a real chance to let the hair down have a fabby time and i want to hear all about it!!! 

Must admit thou not liking his new song   ... 

Sara xxxx


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi girls

I'm so sorry I haven't posted for a while but haven't really felt up to it.

Firstly a huge   to Lizzylou - I'm so very sorry to hear your news.  Katy, we will miss you but we all understand what you are going through.

I had my ET on Saturday (which was fine) had 2 put back, a four cell and six cell grade 1.  Not sure if this is very good.  Apparently I have a lot of free fluid, so that is why I am not feeling great, however, today I feel sooo much better and I don't feel sick anymore which is amazing (well probably because I'm only taking one metformin a day now).

The whole 2ww hasn't really sunk in yet - I don't feel anything, not positive or negating really which is a bit odd last time was terrible.  Its only day three I suppose, so we shall see.

Hoping to be able to chat a lot more now. 

Will be at my Mum's today so won't be back on until tonight.

Hope you all have a good day!!

Nikki xxx

p.s. its nice to be back!!


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Girlies  

Glad to hear you're ok, Nikki. Are you and Sara getting plenty of rest? Sorry, being a bit Mum-like! Jo, lucky you going to see Robbie. Hope you had a fantastic time! Have you decided what to do about starting your treatment? I've got my planning meeting this Friday. I'm such a bloomin' pessimist. I'm convinced that something is going to go wrong and we won't be able to start after all. It all seems to have gone quite smoothly so far, makes me suspicious  I have a feeling that something might come up with dh's chromosome bloodtest (might be that weird business of him having two heads...  Sorry, always one for a sick joke!)

I've got tickets to see Keane at the end of October but don't think I'll be able to go 'cos, if all goes to plan (!) I'll be supposed to be resting following ET. Would it be silly to go to something like that? It's the Friday of half-term and I'll be back at work the following Monday.

Hugs to all! Let's not let the business of a few days ago get us down. I guess they had their reasons. It had gone pretty quiet on here and we're normally such a chatty bunch,

Love Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Lou !! 

 for your planning meeting don't worry hun all will be fine we all have these fears but it's a normal reaction ! 

in a really nice way i hope you have to sell your Keane tickets as it will mean all has gone to plan ! 

I went out today with dh to B&Q and i can't tell you how much better i felt also it was so nice to be normal it talk about gardens & not babies  
altho i have to say i look 3-4 months pregnant my belly is like a big balloon that's ready to pop ! 
I was thinking if anyone asks me how pregnant i am how would they react when i say 3 weeks    

Nikki ~ hope you enjoyed the day at your mums hope your have been resting & taking it easy glad your feeling better  

Love Sara  
xxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Lou

How are you?
If i have got this right then you are a teacher too right?

Are you planning to have your treatment in half term? Do you mind me asking how school have been about it? Who exactly have you told? Are they paying you for time you need off etc etc?

Just wanted to know where i stand really. My boss has been great but have not always told him the whole story.....kinda weird telling a bloke all your personal stuff if you know what i mean!!!!

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello all!

Am really pleased to hear both Sara and Nikki are doing well - sounds like you are both really positive about the awful 2WW - and I'm sure that's definitely the way to be.  Make sure you both look after yourselves - lots of rest.  I really hope it's going to be good news for you both at the end of the 2WW.

When you say you have your planning meeting Lou, is that at SEFC to see when you can start treatment?  That's good news - it'll be great to know when you can get going and fantastic if it all times in for half term.

How are you doing Lizzylou?  Have been thinking about you and hoping you doing ok.

And you too Katy - hope you're doing ok at this emotional time.

Take care everyone.

Cassis x


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Girls!!

I am back from sunny Crete. We had a lovely time and my scars are all healing nicely thank goodness.  I came home to a beautiful letter from my GP saying how sad she was for us etc etc which, of course, set me off crying.  We are going to take some time out and come to terms with what happened.

It seems lots has been going on while I have been away and it was only 11 days or so!  Sara and Nikki I hope that you aren't going too mad on the 2ww. I am thinking of you and sending you lots of positive vibes.  We must have some good news to cheer us all up soon!!     When do you to your dreaded tests??

I am sad to hear what Lizzy Lou and Katy went through and that your dreams weren't fulfilled this time around.  What are your plans now?

I will keep dropping in from time to time but I think it will be a while before we can cope with getting on the roller coaster again.

Thinking of you all and thank you for all your support

Emma
xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Emma  it's lovely to see your back i hope you had a nice time and got some much needed relaxation Yes we have been a busy lot i'm due to test around 26-27th Sept been finding it hard this morning lots of tears it's such a lot of presure .......... I think some time out is the best thing as you need to get your self strong and as you say come to terms with what happened   


Sending you lots of gentle hugs xxx  
Saraxx


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Sara honey - I hope you are OK, I know it is a difficult time - you know I am always around if you want to chat.  I'm glad you had a nice day yesterday!

Have you called Fiona yet to see how your other embies got on??  I called yesterday and she said that on Sunday not much had happened to mine but yesterday morning one had done something, I'm waiting to hear from her today to let me know what the outcome was.  I just think that if they didn't survive in a petri dish what are the chances of them doing their thing in my tummy??  A bit worrying....

I'm getting so so so bored - there is only so much TV I can watch in a day, I think I might go out for a walk tomorrow.  

Nikki xx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

[fly]ROBBIE WAS THE MAN!! HE WAS AMAZING!![/fly]

I didn't get home until 4am, so I am shattered, but what a show, not only did I get to see Robbie but Orson and Basement Jaxx were on to, they were amazing as well!!!  I danced all night but it was absolutely crammed, we had inner circle tickets and you couldn't move!! Must say though he looked absolutely shattered, but incredibly sexy!!

Sara - The TWW is complete pressure, sending  vibes to you and if you don't mind I will phone you this evening to have that chat?  Let me know if its convenient?

Nikki - A walk would be good, get some fresh air, your right about the TV I had a sore bottom from sitting on it all day during the TWW!!! 

Emma - Good to hear from you! Glad you had a fab time and it was relaxing!

Love and hugs to everyone else!

Willow
xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi everyone! 

Welcome home to Emma. I'm so glad that you had a good holiday and it's lovely to have you back. That was very kind of your gp to send you a letter, even though it made you   

Lizzylou: I'm hoping to schedule things for 1/2 term but, as I said, have a feeling that it may not turn out like that! I told my Headteacher as soon as I knew that we were going to have IVF. I get on with her well and actually know that she had fertility problems herself, so she's very understanding about it. Also, strangely enough, our deputy and his wife are also undergoing ICSI and he's had a fair bit of time off which she has been very good about, so I knew that it was a good idea to approach her. As far as I'm aware, I don't think that there will be a problem with time off for scans, EC, ET and the time between the two. In fact, your gp may well sign you off because I think it counts as minor surgery (not that poor Sara and Nikki found it 'minor'  ) I don't think that I would ask for time off after ET though if it didn't fall in holiday time, not unless I was in any pain. I spoke to Mr Wilcox and he thought it possible to time things for the 1/2 term. I've started Microgynon and have my meeting with the SEFC nurses on Friday to work out the timings- i.e. when I should start stimming. The perfect scenario would be EC on the Friday before half-term (we've got that off) and ET on the Monday, giving me some rest days afterwards. My Head has kindly cleared my week before HT of parents' evenings (I've rescheduled them for Nov) so, if I need to go for EC sooner, it won't be too disruptive for everyone. Now I just need to wait and see. I get really stressed about it all. I keep wondering whether it would be fairer to do supply (and have the flexibility) but then I think we'd struggle to afford the tx! Also, lots of members of staff have been off for months for various things and the most I've ever taken is the odd day for a tummy bug/cold. Other than the Head, I've told the deputy (useful to compare notes) and my TA who is a good friend and great support. Hope that helps!

Willow (Jo): Glad Robbie was such fun! 4am- you party animal!! You weren't at work today were you?

Sara and Nikki: Keep resting up, girls, and thinking    thoughts! I've already started stockpiling dvd box sets for my 2ww- Anne of Green Gables, Pride and Prejudice... (sorry, I'm v. sad!)

Hello and   to everyone. Must go and do some schoolwork now (bore!!)

Love Lou x


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi All

How are you doing - things have gone really quiet on here .  

A huge THANK YOU to Sara for my card - it was such a sweet thought especially as I've been feeling a bit fed up today.  I've started to get AF type pains  , which I normally get 7 days after I ovulate.  I think its going to be a bfn for me.  I don't have any signs or symptoms at all apart from these period pains - well apart from looking like a pizza, I must have about 10 huge spots, but I put that down to the cyclogest and Oestrogen tablets.  Hummphh

Only 9 days to go.... if I get that far before AF.

Hope tomorrow is a bit better.

Nikki xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Nikki hun don't worry AF type pains and symptoms are all linked to early pregnancy as well it's so very difficult but you musnt worry the witch is not on her way     

It's very hard when you have had negitive cycles before i know to hold on to the fact that this time you could have done it but the fact that all the other times i bet you felt different to this one i have no symptoms whats so ever apart from feeling bit tired but i think thats because i was resting so much then started doing things my body didnt know what was going on ... my fingers are tightly crossed 
sending loads of PMA and positive sticky vibes your way          

Hang on in there cycle bud !! xxx

Sara xxx
Ps: your very welcome wanted to do something,


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi there!

Just wanted to pop in tonight to say that I am thinking of you all - especially Sara and Nikki on your 2WW.  I know what an emotional time it is and I really really hope it's going to be good news for you both.  I have everything crossed for you both.

Welcome back Emma.  Am glad you had lovely holiday and that it's helped you at this very emotional time.  Look after yourself.

Lou - good luck at your consultation at SEFC on Friday.  Sounds like your colleagues are all very supportive which is great as it at least reduces all the worries about time off etc.  I hope the timings all work out for half term for you.  Look forward to hearing how you get on Friday.

Take care everyone.

Cass x


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks, Cass! I'm looking forward to really getting things started (bit nervous too  ) 

Look at what time I'm typing this- talk about insomniac! Actually, I've got terrible indigestion (had a Chinese last night and they don't really agree with me) so I'm up having a peppermint tea, hoping it'll do the trick  

Nikki and Sara- really feeling for you gals on your 2ww. I used to find the 2ww awful before tx, let alone with!

Night night xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi everyone, 
Thought I would drop in and say "hello".  I'm beginning to get back to normal after last week's BFN.  It still hurts so much to think about the fact that we've now had 2 failures, and wondering if we will ever be able to have a family.  

However, what has happened has happened, and I can't change any of that.  What we can do is look to the future; we go back to see Mr R a week on Tuesday to see what we do next.  In the meantime we're picking up the pieces of our lives.  I've got a frantic week at work right now, but it's quite good to have to force myself to concentrate.  I've also started back at the gym with my spin classes - the first one was a killer but already it's getting easier.  I've actually lost weight during treatment, even though I wasn't exercising!  

Next week we're going away for a few days with my parents, and we're hoping to have a "proper" holiday in early November.  We haven't been away all summer because of treatment, and despite the cost of everything we've decided that we should treat ourselves.  Looks like we may have a week's sailing in Antigua!!!  Need to check what the weather will be like first, but there are some good deals around.

To Nikki and Sara: keep resting and stay positive.  There may be AF-type cramps, there may not be.  You may have sore boobs, feel sick, be tired ... or not.  There's really no link in terms of symptoms and the end result; you just have to stick with it and believe it will work.  You've already shown that you're made of strong stuff, and with the support of your DHs (and of course people on FF) I am sure you'll both get there.


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks Katy - I'll try and keep my chin up.  A week in Antigua - how lovely.  You more than deserve it honey and well done for going back to the gym.  I know what you mean about loosing weight, I've lost half a stone but am eating loads now as not taking as much metformin.  I hope your follow up with Mr R goes well and you will feel a bit more positive soon - I know how horrible it is and really until you are pregnant I suppose the feelings won't go away - well that's how it is for me anyway.

I can't beleive all the bad news I've been hearing lately - my Mum just called to say that her best friends daughter who finally got pregnant after years of trying and a failed IVF (she conceived naturally) has suffered an eptopic pregnancy - she must be devastated.  It makes me wonder what we have all done to deserve this.

I promise to start being a bit more positive soon but these AF pains are really getting me down.  I had exactly the same with my 2 IUI's and my last IVF, they started on exactly the same day - I am hoping and praying it isn't AF but difficult to remain positive when history seems to be repeating itself again.

Sara - how are you today??

Nikki xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi all , 

Will today started with bad af cramps and a  banging heaache got up at 8am but was back in bed by 10:30 didnt get up till 3:30 headache is still with me but i just couldnt lay their anymore .... Nikki i am worried too but i guess as Katy said no signs to tell us either way their could be a lot going on down their that we don't know about so maybe not AF pains at all but we don't know any different     

Finally got to find out about my 4 embryos 2 were a bit lazy and didnt really do much they look like they might divide again but were really slow ... def mine then the other 2 rested for 24 hours and then turned into big blasto but sadly not good enough to freeze but i'm pleased the lower grade one's made it outside my body so hoping the pick of the litter does better and stays around     felt sad about losing them but pleased they tried to carry on the fight bless them, 

Katy ~ sailing wow you love to keep active i am so ashamed but i love nothing more than a good beach and doing not a lot   last year we did swim with dophines and go out on speed boat and snorkel that's as active as we got ~ hope you can go & the weather will be fine for you, stay strong hoping that the review meeting offers you the hope you need did you have asstited hactching ? just an idea, 

Nikki ~ so sorry to hear about your friend it's heart breaking i know, the fact is these things only happen to good people and there is no sense or logic init just damm right cruel  , 

ohhh why is so hot i feel so ill really is not fair !! .. sorry feeling sorry for myself ! 

Sara xxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello everyone

I hope that you are all OK and dealing with all the difficult times over the past few weeks.

Sara and Nikki I am especially thinking of you and hoping that you will both have some good news for us next week to lift the board sky high!!     The pains you are feeling could well be implantation pains and not AF so try to keep positive and tell yourself all the time that the tx has worked its wonders.  When are your test days?

Lou I hope that your consultation goes well today.  Do let us know how you get on and what you are going to do now.

As for us, we are still hurting and trying to be strong but is very hard this time.  To get so near to having a baby and then have it all taken away is harder to take than getting a BFN in some ways.  Anyway, we still have each other and will try again once we are strong enough.

Hope you all have lovely days in this hot rain! 

Hugs and lots of baby dust to you all

Emma
xx


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks Emma - I can understand that what you have gone through I agree I think it is a lot worse than a BFN, I hope its not too long before you feel able to try again!!  I am testing next Friday 29th - but I already know its going to be a negative, my sixth sense is not often wrong.  Its funny but I'm still hoping there is a chance so I will have to wait another week to know for sure - I would so love to be proved wrong.

I must go now as my cat Billy has just come in looking like a drowned rat so I had better dry him off before he jumps on my bed!!

Have a good day!!

Nikki xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Nikki,
Please try to stay positive: I'm sending you lots of   vibes.  It's far too early to even consider it as having failed, so hang in there.

Emma: I'm thinking of you.  I can't imagine how you must have felt having had a BFP and then having it go wrong.  I'm sure that YOU AND dh will find the inner strength to keep going and consider another cycle given time.  

We were so sure our cycle had worked this time that it was a real slap in the face to have the BFN, especially when AF didn't arrive and we thought there was just the tiniest chance the HPT might be wrong.  Anyway, the blood test put paid to all that.  

Must get back to my budget forecasts otherwise my half-day holiday this afternoon won't materialise!!!


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for your good wishes. The consultation went well today (with one of the nurses- Kaye I think.) We're booked in for me to have my baseline scan on 4th October so not very long to wait at all!! It all seemed a bit surreal really  We're still waiting on the results of dh's bloodtests so fingers crossed that everything will be ok there   What should I be doing in the meantime to get healthy? I've vowed that the wine STOPS after tonight! I can give up everything else but this one I find tricky!!

Hugs to you all,

Love Lou xx


----------



## springbride (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

thank you very much for your nice welcomes, reading your posts really highlights to me what a really tremendous road of high and lows IVF etc., is and how strong you are to travel it.

I haven't yet encounted it (get over the next op first and then I will be) but I really admire you all and how you carry on when it doesn't work, my heart goes out to you as I know how sad it really must be.  I am so disappointed when AF shows each month let alone having the drugs etc., ec, et and then a bfn it must be so very upsetting?

One thing I will say and not sure if it is right thing to say but Mr R did say to a friend of mine who is going through IVF at the moment  that if you fancy a glass wine ( that's a glass and not a bottle) have it, if it helps you relax have it.  

So who knows.........  I am personally dreading IVF as until I try it I am dreaming it will work and I may get my baby but once I have tried it and it may not work my dream will be shatters........

Is anyone else looking at how their life will be if they can't have children?  Sorry for asking this but I am Mrs Practical and had to know how my dh would be if we can't have a baby.  It is so hard at the moment as everyone is falling pregnant without no trouble and all my blooming age - 38 plus!!  I have 3 pregnant 38 plus at the moment around me!!  Yep no trouble and my inconsiderate bil said whats the problem you only have to pee on a stick (ov he meant) - I can tell you where I'd like him to stick one of those sticks!! but I guess you can imagine!

Anyway, enough from me - you ladies give me so much hope and what a fantastic support network this thread is and when my time comes to start IVF I will be here to share my high and lows with you all.

In the meantime I am wishing you all good vibes for that elusive BFP.

Springbride - although I wasn't in the spring of my life - LoL - have to laugh or you would cry...........


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Morning 

Sorry I could only pop on quickly last night so I couldn't do personals- didn't mean I'm not thinking of you all! Hi Springbride - good to hear from you again although I'm sorry that you're feeling sad. I know exactly what you mean about people falling pregnant around you - all I can ever see are pregnant ladies and tiny babies. Last week at school we found out that a druggie parent (who is ruining her poor little boy's life) is pregnant - talk about a slap in the face. Life really isn't very fair. I also know what you mean about visualising a child-free life. I am the sort of person who has to imagine every scenario to work out how I'm going to cope so, yes, I've thought about that a great deal recently. Problem is, it's not easy to imagine is it? I think about travelling the world/leading the high life as 'dinks' etc.. but ultimately, you've got to come back and it all seems a bit soul-less. I think all we can do is hope, hope, hope   

Nikki and Sara - thinking of you on the 2ww. In the best possible way, I hope your 'hunch' is wrong, Nikki. When are you testing? It must be fairly soon. I've got my fingers crossed for you both. 

Katy - have a lovely break with your parents and I'm glad that you've got a nice holiday to look forward to. I hope the consultation with Mr R goes well and helps you to see where you're going next. My thoughts are with you. You and Emma are being so brave but this must be really hard. Kerry- hope you are ok too.

Cass- Thanks for your good wishes. What are you thinking of doing next?

Hello and hugs to Jo - any more thoughts on when you're going to start? I need a cycle buddy!! How's the acupuncture going?

It was quite funny at my meeting yesterday. Think Kay was quite amused by me being overtly matter-of-fact and basically assuming that it won't work. In typical Lou-style, I was busily discussing what I would do in preparation for the second tx. She had to keep cutting in to say that, actually, that might not be necessary. Think it's my way of protecting myself but I know that it's going to get a lot harder once it all starts up - it's harder to be in denial then! Something she said that surprised me is that from next year, they'll only be allowed to put one embie back (like in Europe.) I hadn't heard anything about this. Can anyone shed any more light? As I said, we've booked the baseline scan and the following ones - all for early morning so that should work well for school. Obviously, it all depends how I respond to the drugs (I'm an unknown quantity really) but she thought that EC would end up being just before half-term. Sorry if I'm being stupid but how does it tend to work with the drugs? Seeing as we're 'male factor,' does that imply that I might respond quicker/differently. I don't know of any problems with me but that's only going on my FSH and 21 day bloodtests and my history of regular af. Sorry- the questions really are going to come thick and fast from now on!  

As for supplements, I'm taking Omega 3, co-enxyme Q10 and Sanatogen Pro-Natal and dh is on Omega 3, Wellman, L-Arginine and L-Carnitine. Does that sound OK? Anything vital I'm missing? I've bought the IVF Hypnotherapy CD from Natal Hypnotherapy (to try and calm me down and make me be a bit more postive) but there's nothing else that I'm doing to prepare. Help- this feels like when it's two weeks before your hols and you've left your bikini diet to the last minute and you start desperately starving yourself - or is that just me?! 

With love from an increasingly manic Lou xx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello to everyone!

Hope you are all having a good weekend and relaxing.  

Sara and Nikki - Keep thinking of you on the 2WW.  I so hope that it's going to be good news for you both - keep trying to remain positive (I know that can certainly be a lot easier said than done during those 2 weeks).  I know that on my 2WW I tried to analyse everything I felt and tried to remember if I felt anything different from previous months.  It's agony isn't it?!  My fingers are crossed for you both.

Springbride - Everything you said on your last posting made so much sense to me and rang true.  As you say this whole treatment thing is a very hard journey with ups and downs along the way... and sometimes you feel strong... and other times you don't.  But somehow that hope of succeeding one day fuels the journey and spurs you on - even after a setback when it may be harder to hang onto that hope.  I too think what life would be like if we don't have a child - I just so hope we never have to face that realisation - just keep on hoping and hoping as you say.

Lou - I think everything you are feeling is totally natural.  I think what they meant about the drugs is that they can just never be sure how quickly your body will react etc.  I had 2IUIs and reacted much more quickly the first time and more slowly the second time with exactly the same dose of drugs both times.  Bizarre!!  I'm on the Dr Marilyn Glenville vitamins - Fertility Plus, Linseed Oil Capsules and Vit C - all sounds pretty similar to what you're taking.  Did you order your CD on line - I'd be interested in that.  I'm also trying anything else I can to relax - bought Yoga DVD the other day and Spa-type music which is very relaxing.  I think anything which can help to reduce the stress and anxiety of it all has to be positive.  We think we might do IVF in November - I'm still pretty stressed following last BFN so think we still need bit more time to try to chill out and hopefully give it our best shot. 

Hi to everyone else too.  Hope you all doing ok.  Take care.

Cass x


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

How are you all? Well, we have been to Southend today for my friends birthday, did a bit of shopping, had lunch and then went for dinner, it was a really nice day!  Were off to Bath for four days tomorrow for our third wedding anniversary, were staying 5* with jacuzzi bath, can't wait!!

Springbride - I know where your coming from about life without a child, I just said to DH 'will _I stop thinking about it if the next lot doesn't work' _ I then told him its the last thing I think about before going to sleep and the first thing I think about when I wake, it consumes me?  His reply _'you should relax a bit'_, hmm easy to say when you have your own two boys! Maybe its not as important to him 

Weez - Think were starting in November, depends on the weight loss!!! Acupuncture is brilliant, she is lovely and 50% of her patients are having IVF so she must have a good reputation?

Nikki - Sorry your feeling negative about your TWW, sending  to you for the 29th!!

Sara - Where are you, not many posts from you, hope everything is OK?  It was lovely to speak to you the other night, how long did we talk for ................ over an hour!!!   You have helped me make my decision though, but I will stay on here for now?

For those I've missed, big hugs!

I probably won't be able to get online for a few days, so Sara sending you  for Tuesday and your , same for Nikki!

Willow
xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Ooo, have a lovely time in Bath, Jo. Hotel sounds fantastic - enjoy that luxury! 
Cass - yes, I did get the CD online. Someone on FF recommended it and it wasn't too expensive - about £17 I think. If you google natal hypnotherapy, you should find it. It's the 'IVF Companion' one you want,

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls 

I must apologise i don't seem to be posting very much ~ have to confess i really didnt know the 2ww could turn you into an emotion wreak i seem to be crying a little too often but me & dh are keeping strong i have read loads of stroys where woman have had af pains and still got a bfp i am viewing the brown/reddish blood as implatation blood but as it's brown thinking it may have happened a few days ago 

a lady who had egg collection the same day as me just got a faint BFP so what did i do yes you guessed it armed with my pee stick run to the loo and was greeted by a bfn ~ that will teach me    

Dh refuses to believe any test until test day and just says i am pregnant it has worked and to just hold on it won't be long .... It's just with the hell of this cycle i just can not bear to start thinking about starting it all again ~ i fear my frozen one's (3) might not make it and it's just to much to bear, I am also worried the law about replacing more than one embryo may come into force and lower my chances again 

this is such a rollercoaster and i just don't know why i was not prepared for it i feel stupid but i so wanted to be positive seems like all that has got up and left just when i need it ! 

so sorry girls this was not meant to be a me me post ............ 

Jo   hope you have a wonderful time wow 5* that sounds great !! enjoy enjoy xxx 

nikki sending you loads of positive vibes          

Springbride your message was very true and very touching nice to hear from you again ~ so nice our post are helping you so sorry they seem so negitive at the moment i am hoping Nikki will bring us some very good news next week  

Lou : wow you have been busy so not long before you start .. we are all here for you sweet tums sounds like you are doing a great job getting prepared  

cass  how you doing thank you for your positive vibes ( i'm storing them up ) 

Love to Emma & Katy  

Dobby you have been quite hope you & baby are doing well xxx

Sara xxxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Sara

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your test day. 

Will be thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed you get your BFP.

Take good care

Love Shaz xxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Sara,

It was so nice to hear from you. I've been quite worried about you, hun. I'm so sorry that you're feeling so upset but it's completely understandable. I think I might end up feeling the same. At the moment it's all (dare I say) quite exciting. There's been lots to organise, dates to put in diaries etc.. but I don't think that it's really hit home what it's all about. Think that's why I was being so darn matter-of-fact at my meeting on Friday. I can remember you being quite excited and positive at the same stage. Unfortunately, though, you go through the process and, for you, you had the added upset of the problems at EC, then you're left with nothing to do/organise except wait. It's hideous   I know that I can usually cope with things when there's something practical to do but I freely admit that I'm terrified of the waiting/hoping part because... what can you do? It also looks like I'll test/find out naturally whether it's worked when I'm back at school and I just keep replaying a scenario where it happens during my school day- eek. I am most definitely sending round the  to you for testing early- naughty girl! No, only kidding, I can completely understand the temptation. In fact, I have so little self-control that I am not going to have any in the house and I'll get dh to buy one on the alloted day. He'll make me feel so guilty if I do anything without him before that, that it might just stop me....  Basically, sweetheart, I just hope to God that the BFN was because you tested too early and that there's going to be some lovely news for you - and Nikki of course. Is it Tuesday that you're meant to test?

Lots of love,

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning Girls i wanted to pop on and tell you as me & Dh are planning what to do today i think bluewater & a nice meal are in order, 

Sadly the 2ww is over for us as the   turned up in full force & a test this morning at 6am was  that's it now there is no hope althou i know not test day AF has shown on day 14 so is spot on with her timing for once typical !! 

I don't know what or how to feel but i guess it's a process and we have to just let what happens happen and try & keep sane, 

It's not all negitive i have the best husband in the world i am so very happy & proud of our relationship, children would have always been an extention of our love for each other not needed to fill a gap or a hole, that's what will keep us going, 

Now i want you all to give your Dh, Dp a very big hug as they are so important and without our strong relationship we wouldn't be trying for a baby hey !! we all have something not many people will ever have in their lifes a marriage /partnership full of love and respect you def need to to do IVF !  so hang on in their we will all get out dreams ..... until then we all ready have much more than others, 

lots of love to all of you thank you for your wonderful support i am sorry not to be sharing good news !! 

Nikki thinking of you ... sending you truck loads of positive vibes       

Sara xxxxx


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Sara - I can't beleive it - please don't give up hope, keep using the pessaries and test again on Tuesday.  Sending you     vibes, hang on in there.

Nikki xxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Sara,

Just read your message and am so, so sorry   You are being so brave and you're absolutely right about what you say about our dh/dp's, but this must be a hard day for you. Sending you truckloads of   and thinking of you. Really spoil yourself at Bluewater - buy something nice, have a lovely meal together and a glass of wine. Can't believe it, really. Bl**dy  

Lots of love,

Lou x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Girls

So sorry i have not been on for a while but am trying to get over the m/c it really hit hard when it actually physically happened!! Anyhow i will pop in form time to time but will always be reading.

I have just had a weekend away with my friend who has two speciall needs children and have been her counsellor for pretty much the whole weekend we had a good time and just indulged but i did feel for her she has not had a good life!!!

Nikki i have got fingers crossed for you   I hope you are feeling OK and don't make any judgements just yet. The only time i made no judgements as to whether it had worked or not it worked!!!

Sara I am so terribly sorry for you this has been a really stressful time..DO NOT stop taking pessaries etc though as you just don't know!! But am sorry for your really stressful time that you have had. Any ideas of your next move I really do not think you should give up as it cant get any harder that this round!!

Lou good luck with commencing treatment i cannot believe the mother at your school, we have one at our school who was on heroin when she got preg and has now abandoned her child and he lives with his mad dad. Here we are avoiding this and that and doing all kinds of mad healthy things just to better our chances at getting preg doesn't it make you MAD  p.s when did they say they are only going to put one embie back when does it start i thought it was only an idea at this stage i did not know that it was going to actually happen!!!

Katy how are you feeling now? hope you are better, time is a great healer!! xx

Emma how are you feeling its strange that we both got preg at the same time and then it went wrong for both of us!! How are you feeling about the whole situ? hope you are OK


take care girls and i am sorry if i have missed anyone out but my memory is pretty crap esp after all the wine i drank last night!!! he he he!!!

love and luck to everyone!!
lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Morning everyone!

What a gloomy Monday morning it is.  I hope you all had a nice weekend in spite of everything that is going on in your lives.  Yesterday was such a lovely day.  We went for a long walk in Knole Park in Sevenoaks and it was great.

Springbride - welcome to the thread and masses of luck for your treatment at SEFC.  You are being very practical about asking how to cope without the thought of children but you should try to be more positive and believe that the treatment CAN work.  I am sure that it does have an effect on the outcome.  Good luck for your op.

Sara - what can I say?  I do hope that you still get a BFP when you test on the proper day and that AF hasn't really appeared on all her glory.  Try and find the post that Dobby sent to me when I started bleeding and you will still have some hope.  I am thinking of you and am so very sad for you.  You have been such a tremendous friend and support to all of us and if anyone deserved to succeed you certainly did.  Thinking of you loads.  

Nikki - how are you coping on the dreaded 2ww?  Remember, the   are on their way so no testing before Friday or there will be trouble!!

I am OK and not even thinking about when we will try again.  We have decided that we will definitely try one more fresh cycle and after that decide if we can cope with using our frosties (we have 12).  I know it would seem a waste but I really don't know how much more we can put ourselves through and neither of us are totally, totally desperate to have children.  Our relationship is very precious to us and we don't want to get to the point where the tx harms it.

Hope everyone else is well.

Emma
xx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Sara

I am so sorry to read your post, sending you a great big hug ((HUG))

Stay strong 

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Just catching up on how you're all doing.

Sara: I am hoping and praying that you're OK.  As the others have said, keep taking the pessaries and test again on the official day.  I know just how terrifying it is for you right now, but you have to keep going just a bit longer.  Our bodies can be very fickle and mess us around (especially with all the drugs and emotions) so hang in there.  Here are some positive vibes for you and for Nikki:    


Time is a great healer: I'm coping better now, and feel more or less normal again for most of the time.  Getting back to my exercise routine has been a great help, and I've really enjoyed having the opportunity to push myself.  It's a bit odd to see Kay from the clinic in some of my classes, but we've spoken briefly.  

You might like to know that building work on the new SEFC clinic has started - it's on the road where I live, so difficult to miss!  I don't know what the schedule is but I seem to remember Mr R talking about November time.

Best wishes to you all: I probably won't get online again until the weekend now as I'm going away for a few days, but I'll be thinking of you all while I'm away.


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls

Nikki ~ Hope you are feeling better & resting up sending you loads of positive vibes      ......... I so hope you get your long awaited BFP you so deserve it hun xxx

Katy ~ Lovely to hear from you ... where are you off too anywhere nice ~ hope you have a lovely time, 
Oh i did'nt realise the clinic would be moving that soon wow you won't be late for an appointment  ~ So Mr R & Kay go to your gym must be a bit strange i think Kay was a instuctor or something like that she certainly looks like she keeps fit, ... Yes clinic have said to carry on the pessaries & test again but i have to say i just can't it really is over & i just can not bear to drag it on any longer i think it was doomed from the start really well from EC ... Me & Dh are doing ok have been talking loads and having lots of hugs 

I have to say the support i have got from you wonderful ladies has been amazing and it really has helped us both thank you   can't express what it means to me,

Well our plan for now is to a take some time out B go for our review, I think i will ask about having my damaged & Bloacked tube removes what good are they anyway ... Then i think i will be asked to be refered to Canterbury for out funded go or we might use the frosties 1st not sure but it we take us up to this time next year i'm sure, ... we are just going to take it in our stride i start work again soon only part time so that will keep me busy matt wants to buy a new car we are looking at getting a golf he has also wanted one, so why not,

Right i've talked far too much about me ....









Speak soon i'll be back on form soon one good thing is that i have lost 8lbs now so all the weight i gained from the cycle so that's good news just 28lbs to go 

lots of hugs & love to you all 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello,

I wonder if any of you can help me. I am also a patient at SEFC in T Wells. Our last IUI was in February, but we are hoping to start again soon. My question is have they changed their phone numbers? I am trying to book another appointment to start tx again, and none of the phone numbers work. I have emailed too, but have had no response.

If any of you could let me know what is happening that would be great.

Liz
x


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Well done, Katy for being strong.  It is such a painful time but time does help to heal some of the pain.  Have a lovely time away - are you going anywhere nice?

Mr R told us that the new clinic should be ready in November but they won't start tx there until January.  Just FYI, last year there no more tx commenced after 8th December until January (I think that was the right date anyway), so do bear that in mind if any of you are planning on jumping back on the roller coaster towards the end of year.

Liz - I don't think that the numbers have changed but I do remember they were having problems with their phones and they didn't work for 2 days.  Have you called BT to see if there is a fault?

Sara - hope my pm to you worked!  It was the first one I have done.

Nikki - I hope that you are keeping sane and not being tempted to test early.  The   will be on their way.  I don't want to put pressure on you, but we really need to hear some happy news!!

Emma
xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hey Emma,

Thanks for your reply. I just got an email from Lynne & the phones are back on now.

Liz
x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Liz, 

Glad you got in touch with them i have been trying for 2 days sadly they seem to have this problem every couple of months lets hope BT have it sorted now, 

Sorry to hear your IUI was unsuccessful here's hoping your be lucky this time round ~ do you know when you might be starting, 

I will be calling them for a review meeting tomorrow hoping to get to see them before me & dh go away we would love to take a break from ttc for a while but need to ask a few questions 1st, 

Do let us know how you get on & feel free to post here whenever you like ! 

Sara xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi All 

Just a quick update I have my review meeting tomorrow so just trying to put a  list of questions i have together ... We are really pleased their is no waiting, will update with our nexr stage once known 


Nikki ~ sending you loads of positive vibes ... Hoping maybe their is still a glimmer of hope, so people do get a positve on the cycle they have been most negitive  it anit over to that witch shows her ugly head but that's not going to happen    


Thinking of you all ~  
Sara xxxx



Hey why so quite girls ~ hope you are all ok thinking of you all, 
Was naughty today & spent far too much money getting some new clothes & a coat and dh some bits but it felt better sadly it was very hard when i kept seeing pregnant woman everywhere, 
when i was at ikea yesterday yes you guessed it spending far too much again i must have seen 20 pregnant woman   i'm ok just hope they all know how lucky they are, 

Anyhow... Just poped on to see if any off you could give me any advise on for the review tomorrow it's not to 3:45 poor matt he will be rushed of his feet we have loads going on new mattress coming tomorrow and then hospital mu mum is coming friday she may stay over i have missed her loads and didnt realise how the neg has effected her she is really upset by it bless her, also yes i know i am naughty but we are going to see a lady about a british blue cat i have wanted one for years but we both feel a kitten isnt right due to having libby (labador) & maisy (moggy) already .......... Dh said if we had a negitive we could get one i was hoping not too but it will also help heal the pain 
i will post a pic as soon as we have her home !! 

Lots of luck & love
Sara xxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Sara

I don't know what has happened to everybody!  Glad you are coping well and trying to move on.

I went to Bluewater on Tuesday and could not believe the number of very pregnant women I saw.  It was almost as though I was being tested how strong I could be!!  Seriously though, I hope that you are OK and coming to terms with your terrible ordeal on top of a BFN.

I am trying to think of questions you can ask.   Your questions will be different from ones I would ask because I am so old   compared to you and you suffer from PCOS.  The awful thing is that there seems to be no reason why one tx might work and another cycle will be different.  All we want is an answer to why it didn't work, isn't it?  That is the one question that Mr R can't answer.  They same goes for us and what happened.  It is so frustrating.  Perhaps you could ask what he would do about your drugs if you do do another cycle to stop you producing quite so many eggs or was he not concerned about that? Anyway, I am sure that you have quite a list for him.  Do let us know how you get on.  I hope that you hear positive things to help you pick yourself up again.  You have been so brave and such strong support to so many of us, it is your turn now to be looked after.

Presumably you are going to ask what to do about your frosties?  Mr R told me that they get better results from fresh cycles but that could well be to do with me being 40 and I don't know if that is the case for all ages.  You are still so young so you should try to take some comfort that your clock isn't really ticking!!  Small comfort I know, at the moment.  If you do want to start again soon you will have to have one month break in any case so that your body can return to normal.  I don't think our minds ever do!!

I have just bought a pair of black suede boots and a pair of shoes.  The retail therapy must be catching.

I hope that you get your new cat.  At least that will help to cheer you up a bit.

Nikki - you are so quiet - are you OK?  I hope that I don't need to send round the  .  Sending you positive vibes  .

Thinking of you

Emma
xx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Were back!! We had a lovely, relaxing but busy time! Bath was lovely, we shopped til we dropped and we were skint!! Ate loads of lovely food and did lots of  !!!!!!! Just the horrible washing and tidying up to do now!!!

Sara - I was so sorry to see your news   nothing else I can say to make you feel better, apart from take it easy and look after each other.   I'm sooo jealous about your British Blue Cat, I love cats, we have got three one mad long haired calico, one grey and white moggy and an extremely highly strung, pain in the ar-- Siamese!! He is currently sat on my shoulder whilst I'm typing this, he is so demanding, but cute!!! Can't wait to see pics if you get him/her! Hope you got some answers with your review appointment?

Nikki - How are you, your very quiet, hope everything is OK  

This is short post so sorry no more personals, were going out with friends for a Chinese this evening, so have to go and make myself beautiful ............ oh haven't got 12 hours to do that, have to do half a job!!!  

Love and hugs to everyone!

Willow
xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Sorry I haven't been about much- another busy spell with work. It's sort-of good though 'cos it keeps my mind off what seems to be coming round v. quickly!! Can't believe I'm going for my baseline scan on Wednesday. By the way, do I need to take anything (like a coolbag) to transport the drugs? Do you mind me asking, is it clear when they tell you what to take/how to inject? I'm petrified that I'm going to get it wrong. Luckily, I've got a nice layer of flab around my middle to inject into  Dh came home yesterday to tell me that he's got to go to Yorkshire with work all next week so I've got to start all this injecting business on my own. Hope I've got the bottle to do it  Do I start upping my protein/water intake as soon as I start injecting? I hope that I'm not upsetting any of you by asking these questions, especially when there's been such sad news for so many of you lately. I just feel quite lost 

Sara- well done for indulging in some much-needed retail therapy. I hope that you do manage to get your new cat too. I love cats but dh isn't so keen. Perhaps he'll be more obliging if this doesn't work.

Jo- I'm so glad that you had such a nice time in Bath!!

Love to you all. Hope everyone is ok,

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls 

So sorry this is just a quick message got a headache from all the driving and emotions today .... 
Jo lovely to hear you had a fab time ... ohh how lovely 3 cats i am so excited about tomorrow can't wait to meet our new little one the good thing is the lady has said he it dosent work with libby & maisy i can take her back but i really hope that wont happen it's wonderful to get a breed of cat i want and at the same time give it a good home as its a rescue,  


Lou~ bless don't panic hun the clinic will help you loads with the needles you will do the 1st one their with there help, I didn't take a cool bag on the baseline but the clinic gave me one bright yellow   when i picked up the stimms drugs and i then took it back when i had my next scan with those blue ice packs in it ! 
With the protein zita west suggest 70g per day but i would slowly up it and the water / organic milk helps whist doing the stimms, your be fine hun you have us to ask don't think any question is too small, 

Well good news is no problems with my tubes and they don't need to be removed Mr R checked them loads when i was doing my cycle so i am pleased about that, he will continue to check them if needed, 

For now we are having a month of and waiting for my next period if i am feeling ok emotionally then we are going to have our frozen one's put back,     
The meeting when will and have to say the clinic are in shock it didnt work but sadly do feel maybe the EC and the pain i was in for 10-12 days didnt help ... the good news is that we did make very good eggs, sperm was great and embryos very good and we did get to blasto with some that were left out so Mr R thinks we have a very good chance with FET, 


thanks for all your help and advise you really have helped me so much & Emma thank you for being their for me when your still in so much pain your a star, 

right hubby has made dinner mmmm might help with the headache !! 

Nikki i am really thinking of you and praying with all my heart that your wrong               
My matt has asked me to send you        he said it too me on the way home bless him xx

Sara xxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Jo - I am so pleased you had such a great time in Bath and spent some quality time together which is just what you need.

Lou - you will be given a cold bag with the needles in it so you don't need to take one with you.  They are lime green and so distinctive!!    You will be shown exactly what to do and will be given a letter with all the details of exactly how much of what drug to take each day.  Normally you start with only one injection the day of your baseline scan and after that two injections a day.  It is quite scary to start with but I am sure you will get the hang of it.  The only thing to remember is that whatever time of day you start the injections that is the time of day you should continue to do them so it might be worth thinking about whether the evening would be better for you?  You will only be given exactly enough drugs until your next scan so that you don't waste any (or any money!!).

Please don't worry about causing any upset; I am only too pleased to answer any questions you might have.  How exciting to be starting treatment on Wednesday.  I bet you can't wait!!

Sara - I hope you managed to read my waffling post before your appt.  How did you get on?

Emma
xx

Sara - I think we posted at the same time!!  Fantastic news about all your bits and pieces, if you know what I mean  .  You must be feeling so positive again.   Relax and enjoy this month off and build your strength and emotions.  I am sure you will feel strong enough to go through FET.  I do so hope it is successful.  You more than anyone deserve to get a little bundle(s) of joy.

xx


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Girls - just a quickie.  It was negative  .

Will call the clinic later and arrange a follow up - Matt is devastated this time, he was convinced it had worked (although I knew it hadn't but he wouldn't beleive me).  Mum and Dad went on holiday this morning and I miss them already - stupid really its only for 2 weeks but I guess I could do with them around right now.

I suppose I have to wait another 3 months?? before we can try again and start saving too (we have spent over £8000 so far this year of IUI/IVF) - the money was meant to pay toward the stamp duty when we move next year but its pratically gone now so fed up about that too.

Not a good few weeks, considering everything that has happened but I am going to start swimming next week and I started spring cleaning a couple of days ago - threw out about 20 black bags of stuff including diesel, gap clothes and designer shoes that I haven't worn for a while, felt it needed to be done - although the house is very empty now.

Sara - glad it went well yesterday and I think a kitten sounds like a lovely idea.

Everyone else - sorry for being a bit down, I will try and cheer up and will start posting again when I feel a bit better.

Nikki xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh Nikki   

I am so so sorry it hasn't worked this time i was holding on to the hope that your AF hadnt come and trying to be positive had to admit in my heart & after my EC i knew really i would need a miracle because the physical & emotional pain of what happen to both of us was far too much for the 2ww and our bodys were working hard to get us better ...sadly our poor embryos didnt really have a chance ~ this is just my opinion and not a medical one but have to say Mr R agreed with me, 


Hey you should have stuck you desinger goods on eBay to help pay towards stamp/treatment if you still got them in your garage i'll help you if you like, 

Thinking of you so much and wishing things had been different  
Sara xxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Nikki

I am so very sad for you after all you have been through.  You are being so brave.  Your pain will be very raw and you need to be kind to yourself.  Time will help the pain to ease (sorry if that sounds like a terrible cliche).  We are in the same position as you with 2 failed IVFs and know just how awful it is.  You will need to wait until you have another period and then you can start again if you feel up to it.  You also need to think about timing and when the clinic stops for Christmas (which is what they did last year - I think there were no new cycles after 8th December from memory).

Nothing I can say will soothe your pain but I am thinking of you and feel your sadness and totally know how you are feeling.  Keep your chin up and don't try to be too brave too soon.

Big hugs  

Emma
xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Just wanted to pop on & say we have our new furry friend (baby) we have re named her Darcy have added her pic to my profile, 

Maisy is not too inpressed at the moment with her and libby dosent mind at all which is nice, 

Sara xxx
Ps I am also adding her to the gallery so you can have a better look ... how cute hey !! some good news at last


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Firstly, Nikki, I'm so sorry to hear your news. Sending you loads of   and thinking of you. Your clear-out sounded therapeutic. I like to do that sort of thing too. Take care of yourself 

Sara - Darcy is gorgeous! You must be really pleased with her. Is she named after any particular Darcy - as in 'Mr' or 'Darcy Bussell'? Sorry, I told you I was a big Pride and Prejudice fan. I'm glad to hear that all was well with your lady-bits and that you've got a new course of action. Did you find Mr R understanding about what you had gone through? Has it restored your faith? I'm sure you've got a point, hun. It makes sense that your body would use its energy to heal you first. 

Thanks guys, for your advice. I do worry about being tactless, you know. Please tell me if I am and I'll   I had a good idea last night and phoned my Mum and asked if I could stay with them next week. I can just about get my head around the injections but really disliked the idea of coming home to an empty house and doing it. Mum was keen for me to come so now I'll get some tlc plus my dinner cooked for me  Means I'll probably be a bit quiet next week as their computer is hopeless!

Bit of a moment at work today... One of the other teachers announced her pregnancy but she's really unhappy about it. I actually do feel very sorry for her. She's a lovely lady and she's had a tough time lately as it turns out that her little girl is quite severely autistic. Another child is the last thing she needs. However, it's just so ironic isn't it? The way of the world I guess. Also today, my teaching assistant started working out when I would be leaving to go on maternity leave. Think I completely flipped at her (we're good mates)- I can't allow myself to contemplate that. Know I should try to be more positive. I better get listening to my hypnotherapy CD!    

My health drive has already gone to pot. I'm sitting here having eaten a packet of crisps, a bag of Revels and a glass of wine. I'm truly hopeless...

Love to you all,

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Lou ~ you guessed it    Darcy is named after Mr Darcy from Pride and Prejudice i am such a big fan too .. watch it loads and the new one but have to admit the old one is my favorite, 

Have to say we have had a few hissy fits with the two cats and Darcy bite me   but it's all part and part of it all in a few days they will both be content just working out who the top cat is ...... think Darcy might win !! 

My mum has been over this afternoon it's so nice when they fuss over you ... what a great idea spending a week with her, How you feeling ? are you excited i hope so i know we have had sad news on our thread with negitive and m/c but that dosent mean you won't get a bfp ... sadly i think really lady luck has a lot to do with it, but don't worry about feeling positive it can really help, 

Emma & Lizzylou always talk about being positive etc .... sending you loads of good luck vibes        

Was going to go out for a meal with a couple of friends & matt but just feel so tired and plus i just want to stay here and stare at Darcy heehee  so a night with the telly ... thinking of you all 

Sara xxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Dear Sara,

Hooray - a fellow Mr Darcy fan- and there's nothing to beat Colin Firth!! Are you watching Jane Eyre on Sunday nights? I'm developing a bit of a soft spot for the bloke playing Mr Rochester. Must be the breeches...  (Ha, ha, that face is really pervy)

In answer to your question, yes I am excited and sort-of can't wait to get started. I would also say that it feels very surreal at the moment. I don't think it's really sunk in what we're doing. Think that's partly why I flipped when my friend started working out my due date!! I don't really get the whole drugs thing. What will I be taking initially and what will it change to? What side-effects might I get? Bit worried 'bout that 'cos it's going to be fairly unforgiving at work (30 new Reception kids, taking a class to London for a school trip and organising the school Book Week  ) Still, it sure does keep my mind off it!

Don't worry too much about Darcy. It takes them a while to adapt to their new surroundings. We always had cats when I was with Mum and Dad and we got some from shelters. They usually get there in the end. She does look lovely.

Take care,

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Ohhh no i didnt know Jane Eyre was on ...on Sunday nights what a shame i have missed them when did it start i love things like that matt's not too keen think it's a girly thing,  

not 100% sure what drugs you will be on but i was on a drug called puregon think thats how you spell it that was the drug that helps you produce lots of nice follicles along side that i took a drug called supercur (sp) this was only about 0.3ml a day this is to make sure you don't ovulate early ... then when the eggies were baked i had a trigger shot this gives you 36 hours before you ovulate .. 

to be honest i carried on as normal i was a little bloated but that maybe because of 40 follicles   i have to say i don't think anyone would have known any different unless they looked at my tummy and saw the bruses only had about 6 got better at doing them after a few go's 

have a lovely evening thanks for your kind words about Darcy i feel just so lucky to have her ...   

Love Sara xxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Just a quickie, Sara, re. Jane Eyre. They are repeating the first episode at tea-time this Sunday, followed by the second episode at 9pm, on BBC 1  

Lou x

P.S. Thanks for the low-down on the drugs


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Sara/Nikki: so sorry to hear that you tested negative.  I was so hoping that after my BFN there would be some better news posted here, but it wasn't to be.

It sounds as if you're both being very strong and brave, which I really admire after all you've been through.  Time DOES make it easier, although it probably won't seem like that just yet.  It is so hard, but the pain will slowly reduce.  It took me just over a week before I could manage a whole day without crying at some point.  Having some treats such as retail therapy and going out for a meal will definitely help you along a bit.  For me, getting back to the gym really helped too: I had missed my classes, and it also helped me feel "normal" again after all the treatment and waiting around.

I've had a few days away in Belgium with DH and my parents.  We had a wonderful time, looking at some of the World War I battle sites, being a real tourist in the city of Ghent, and doing some serious eating and drinking.  

We finally have our follow-up appointment with Mr R on Tuesday, so I need to get my brain in gear and work out what we want to ask.  Part of me wants to start again quickly before Christmas but another part says we should have the proper holiday in November we discussed and get going in the New Year.  Two months won't make much difference, even if I will be a year older by then.


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi there!

Nikki - Felt really sad to read of your BFN.  Am so sorry for you - it's so hard to cope with I know.  Look after yourself and spoil yourself lots - bit of retail therapy or a nice little pamper like a facial or massage helps.  Don't really know what to say to you - except that I do understand your sadness and disappointment.  Take care.

Lou - I wish you lots of luck for starting your treatment on Wednesday.  You will very quickly get into the swing of the injections - I remember the first injection I did took me ages to get all prepared for... but very quickly you become a pro!!  I shall look forward to hearing how you get on - and I think it is exciting... fingers crossed for that BFP.

Sara - Love the picture of Darcy - she's gorgeous and just what you need right now.  Enjoy her.  Where are you going on your hols?  Not long til you head off.  Am really glad your review meeting went well.  We really found it helped when we had ours to talk things through and get a clearer idea of where to go in terms of next treatment.

Katy - Good luck at your meeting this Tues.  Look forward to hearing how you get on.

Emma -  Hope you're doing ok.  You sound so brave and so positive - and I know when I've read your postings they help me to feel positive too.

I hope everyone else is ok too and having a good weekend.  Take care.

Cass x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Just poped on as Dh is watching parky, i have been buying dvd from amazon ... i really hope i don't offend anyone but i came arcoss a book i hadnt seen before and wanted to share it with you as i know a few of you have Unexplained Infertility, this i feel is just such a hard thing to deal with i have been lucky in knowing why i don't get pregnant so it must drive you crazy  xxx

here's the book if any of you fancy a look

it's called : Is Your Body Baby-Friendly?: Unexplained Infertility, Miscarriage and IVF Failure, Explained

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Your-Body-Baby-Friendly-Infertility-Miscarriage/dp/0978507800/sr=8-11/qid=1159651837/ref=sr_1_11/202-1414780-8319026?ie=UTF8&s=books

sorry no personels .... i'll pop back asap and do them,

Just one Nikki thinking of you sweetheart  xxx

Sar Sar ... xxx

_
This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi girls

Feeling ok today - had a lovely day at the seaside yesterday.... well until Barney (my dog) had projectile diorreah after drinking sea water the poor thing.

Katy - I've got my follow up on Tuesday too and have been busy working out what to ask - I'm worried that it won't be very positive but luckily Matt has promised he will be there although he has a really importmant client meeting that afternoon, so its a releif I don't have to go on my own. I want to try again as soon as (Sara - I know I said I would leave it a while, but if we can try sooner we might - will have to see what Mr R says), if I can afford it too.... - hope it goes ok for you Katy.

*Does anyone know if they do viagra treatment at SEFC* - I am really worried that the BFN's are because my womb lining is a bit on the thin side and want to try something to improve it - I don't see the point of trying another cycle exactly the same. I will take asparin next time but want something else to? I have made an appt to see Renate Blacker for accupuncture on Wednesday - I had it on my last cycle and my lining was OKish (over 8mm) (the only one of my four cycles it was OK) so I suppose it can't hurt to try it again.

Let me know if you can think of anything I should ask about the lining issue.

Nikki xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Nikki , 

Just been doing a little reaserch and Zita west is all for viagra for thinning womb-lining, i knwo what you mean about wanting to start again asap as even if you was taking a break your mind wouldnt be as it would be thinking all the time about it and it can be depressing to thing about it 24/7 whis not actively doing something, 

I was hoping to have a break but just can't ~ still no tears and i think it's because i have a plan i think i cried & kinda got over it a few days before AF come as i had been in so much pain etc i sort of knew so have been able to move on quicker than i thought, 

It will be intresting to see what Mr R thinks he was very pleased our embryos that were left out went on to blasto as yours did he said thats very very good sign, ... he spoke a lot about EC and the drug compant i suggested to him that the pain of EC and lving in pain all those days could have been why they didnt take he said that would be a fair point and it's a logical answer so maybe thats something he will mention to you too althou it dosent help i know, 

i have done  a web search and can't find any good info really on thinner  womb-lining, but hoping Mr R can offer you some advise, 

Also as i had such bad head aches for 2-3 days before AF showed up  & also as she showed up 4 days before test day ?? i was thinking i wasnt get enough cyclogest ?? has anyone had more than 2 a day ?? 

Thinking of you Nikki talk soon big hug coming your way xxxx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Nikki - I was so sorry to read about your negative   Its hard to know what to say, but remember were all here for you   As for Renate Blacker she is excellent, I have been going for four weeks now and the first week I was expecting really bad period pain as usual and I had nothing and then last week I was expecting painful ovulation and it was fine, she does certain things at certain times of the month and it seems to work with me! She is a really nice lady as well! Easy to talk to and very knowledgable, she said 50% of her clients are IVF ladies, which is a good sign? 

This is a short post as I'm off to watch Eastenders, how sad!!

Love and hugs to everyone

Willow
xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Sara

I have also been wondering if the progesterone was a bit on the small size, previously i have recieved 800mg a day and i am wondering if this was to do with my m/c. On the other site the girls all seem to receive larger quantities and they are also preg now in fact i am the only one out of all my cycle buddies who is not preg. 

Nikki aspirin is good to take as it is improves blood flow to uterus and the only time i took it i did get preg. i now  maybe just need sonething else to maintain it! 

like you i have now had 2 full cycles and 2 fets all failed inc one m/c and I am currently looking into all sorts of issues before trying again as i feel it is important to cover all factors before putting yourself through all that heartache (not to mention the COST!!!) again if there is something worng that is going to cause it to fail each time!!!


hi to everyone 

lizzylou
xxxxx

p.s sorry i dont post much but am always reading............dont forget me!!!
xxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

pp.s sara your new cat is sooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Lizzy ... 


Hmm i think i will def mention this to Mr R as i think their might be a connection as all the girls who cycled close with me who got a higher dose or injection ?? are pregnant 

It's just an idea in my head but i don't see how it would hurt if i was able to up to 4 a day be a pain but hopfully worth it, 

Its a mind field isnt it ...  Have you had your review Lizzy ??  what other test would they be able to do? 

Thinking of you hun sending you a gentle  xxx
ps: Thanks for comment about Darcy, i feel so lucky to have her she is doing well i think she is going to be the boss, don't let that sweet face full you, she is full of fun and really is helping me .
Love Sara xxxx


----------



## Raes (Feb 25, 2006)

Hello everyone,  

 Thought I would join in as I'm about to start treatment soon.  This will be our 4th attempt, our other 3 were with a different clinic so I'm new to SEFC but not to the rollercoaster!  I'm friends with Sara who posts on here too (Hi Sara, see I told you I'd post today!  ).

DP and I had our bloods done last Friday, next Thursday (12th) DP is having TESE (Testicular Sperm Extraction) - OUCH -   he's really looking forward to that - NOT!  Then hopefully AF will arrive on time and I can start injecting mid October. Please let it work this time!  

Lots of luck to all of you      

Love Rae xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

A very big







Rae but sorry this thread is now close to new members we have enough thanks







Just joking my lovely your in good company here !!

Sending lots of  to Dp for here's TESE









Looks like we will be doing treatment close together,  AF shows up for me too,

Really pleased you have joined us









Sara xxxx

Also wanted to send Nikki & Lizzy lots of luck for your reviews tomorrow  thinking of you both hoping you come away feeling you have some answers and a plan for your next step


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

[fly]WELCOME RAE!![/fly]

Hope you find the thread useful and you make lots of cycle buddies!!

Come on girls we need to stay on the front page, get posting!!!!

Lots of Love and hugs

Willow
xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Girls !

Jo: How you feeling, bet it was horrid going back to work after your romantic long weekend away







,

Lizzylou: Hope you feeling a little better now sweetheart,









been thinking of you, hoping you appointment goes well tomorrow what time is it ?? You might see Nikki !!

Nikki  Thinking of you hun, How you doing? ... Don't forget your list for tomorrow pen and paper incase he suggest a few drugs to you,  

Lou ~ How you doing sweetheart, gosh i bet you are getting really excited looks like you & Rae will be cycling together, Thank you so much for letting me know about Jane Eyre .. I am just wishing my week away to watch it think i may have fallen for Mr Rochester







there is something very sexy about him , ( the charater not so much the actor )

Emma ~ thinking of you sweetheart









Hello to everyone else .. we are getting a busy lot again ! can you believe xmas is just round the corner









Little update on Darcy







she is a naughty cat  that thinks she is a dog .. She licks me and matt and plays football she is just so so cute to look at







we feel so lucky to have her and it really has helped me lets hope this FET works as i'm not sure i can get another 

Speak soon ~ hope you all don't work too hard this week

Love Sara xxxxxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello my ladies 

Just a quickie to send you all lots of love and hugs for the next week. I'm off to stay with my parents tomorrow for a few days (while dh is in Yorkshire) so I probably won't be able to post again till Saturday. Had some good news today!! Phoned the clinic and dh's results were in - no problems (thank de Lord!) so looks like we're still 'on course.' Now, I've just got to keep my fingers that my lady-bits are doing what they're meant to be when I have that scan   I listened to my hypnotherapy CD. It was very relaxing - made me drift off in fact. I've put it on my ipod so I can listen to it in bed. Dh thinks I've lost my marbles, of course. Little does he realise that that happened ages ago 

Welcome to Rae  Looks like you and I will be doing this together. Good luck to you 

Bye bye for now,

Lou x


----------



## Raes (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi everyone,  

Thanks for the welcome.  Hope everyone is doing OK.      

Not got much to say but thought I'd bump us up the thread board! 

Rae xx


----------



## Raes (Feb 25, 2006)

PS. Have just blown you all some bubbles.


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Rae hun 

Good thinking bumping us up !!   .... ow was going to tell you guess what days i have off work 

..... Mon & fridays like you   don't worry i won't stalk you, 

Nikki ~ how was your appointment ?? ... hope it was positive do let us know, 

Lizzylou ~ How was your review sweetheart,  Thinking of you, 

Hope everyone else is ok iv'e been a busy bee cleaning and spending time with my darling Darcy !! 

Love & Hugs 
Sara xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Just got back from my follow-up appointment with Mr R.  He's very upbeat about our chances for another cycle, and says that there is nothing else that can be done different/better other than hope that the dice roll in our favour.  He didn't suggest any investigations/tests, though he did say that aspirin wouldn't do any harm - and might make a marginal difference with implantation.  I haven't taken it before so I guess it's something to try.  He said that all our sport and healthy eating was a definite plus: hopefully it will help make up for the fact I'm going to be 38 in three weeks time!!!

While we have frosties he advises that we go straight to another fresh cycle: there's only 2 and they might not survive the thaw, so doing another fresh cycle might mean that we can add to them and have a better choice if we really need them.

Assuming AF arrives on schedule we can start again as early as next week if we want (!)  I don't think we will, not least because we talked about having a holiday in Antigua to make up for not going away in the summer.  Realistically we're more likely to start in January, which will give us time for the holiday and also enjoy Christmas.  He mentioned that the clinic will start winding down for Christmas on 29th November (i.e. not starting any tx after this date), with the new one opening up on 2nd January.  

Mr R did say it was important not to let treatment take over our lives, and emphasised the need to "stay in love" - I think that was how he put it.  On one level I'm feeling more positive again, but there is a certain frustration that it's down to chance and there is so little we can do ourselves to influence the outcome.


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Katy i think i have got confused   i was thinking it was Nikki & Lizzy who had reviews today i  am so sorry i didnt mention you in the message of  i'm glad it all went wel, i am sure your exercise & healthy lifestyle is a very bug plus for you ~ You have a very low FSH didnt you ? i'm sure thats a credit of your hard work, 

I think your wise to give your self a few months break and enjoy your holiday and xmas, we are going to fit our FET in we only have 3 but the way i see it that's 3 chances even if we only get one it's only takes one, but if it dosent work we are looking to cycle in about end of jan begin or feb again, 

Mr R is right it is so hard thou not to let ttc take over but we do have to take a step back and think why we started ttc and that's because you were two people deeply in love & wanted to share that love with a child as an extention of your love so without each other and the relastionship there would be no ttc, 
I think we are all very lucky to have such wonderful partners/husbands ... 

sara xxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Sara: don't worry for having forgotten me - it's so easy to lose track of where everyone is, especially when you're going through all the emotions yourself.  

I'd like to echo your comments about the wonderful husbands/partners we all seem to have - where would we be without them  

We went straight from the clinic to see friends whose oldest daughter is 2 today.  We knew that the husband (I won't use names) was having some mental health problems, but when we got there they were both in tears and arguing.  Although we were unsure, we went in and stayed with them.  Mental health is so frightening - it is really difficult to understand and deal with.  The lads went out to the garage for a smoke while I stayed indoors and helped with children's tea etc.  It wasn't exactly easy, but I'm glad we stayed.  They were both so supportive during our treatment and we really wanted to be there in return.  We're going to check up on them every day this week just to see how they go.

Just looked at the holiday in Antigua we saw a couple of weeks ago and it's still available for November, but the price has dropped by £200 each!!!  Better go and tell DH...


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh Emma i know what you mean about mental health problems it seems to run in the male side of my family my dad & brother both suffer from Bipolar disorder, & at times it has been very hard and very draining to cope but it's such a unfair illness, 
Keep yourself strong sweetheart i know you want to be their for them but it can have an effect on you so you have to keep yourself safe emotionally, I'm glad they have you & your Dh, 
Great news about the holiday ~ it's good when that happens unlucky for me i alsways seem to buy at the wrong time then go back to a shop to see it's been reduced  

sara xxxx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello everyone!

Raes - Big welcome to you and good luck with your treatment.

Lou - Wishing you lots and lots of luck for starting your treatment.  Shall look forward to hearing how you're getting on when you're back from your parents.  By the way, I got the hypno CD too... and my husband also thinks I lost my marbles... although I think he appreciates how quiet it keeps me when I listen to it - I've drifted off with it too so think I must be finding it relaxing!!

Katy - Am glad to hear that your follow up went well today.  I understand totally what you're saying about the frustration of it seeming to be luck of the draw whether treatment works or not - you find yourself always wondering what you can do to increase the chances (well I do anyway - spend so much time wondering what I can do to make it work next time - and never reach any conclusive answers!!).  Just never give up hope I guess.  Holiday in Antigua sounds fantastic - hope you get it booked.  It'll be so lovely to have some sunshine and a break from it all.

Sara - Hope that little Darcy is being good!!  She looks so full of fun - enjoy her.

Cass x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Cassie lovely to hear from you yes Darcy is a bundle of fun 







. Cass forgive me where in treatment are you at the moment, i have a memory like a gold fish, i think sadly you had a negitive iui is that right ?? sorry to ask hun but i just want to make sure i keep up with everyone,

Love Sara xxxx









Ps: i have that cd too and it makes me fall to sleep does yours talk about a warm hot place listening to the sea etc mine is called preparing to concieve it did make me laugh the 1st time i listen to it


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Sara,

Yes mine's called HypnoConception - sounds very similar!!  Us deciding what to do next - IVF - but not sure when... just trying to get our heads around it all - and in the meantime trying to relax, take loads of vitamins, etc... all the usual in the hope that it'll make some difference!  When do you think you are going to do FET cycle?  Bet you can't wait for your hol now - this is a good time of year to get away and have a break just as it's starting to get a bit chilly here now.  Take care.

Cass x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Cass ~ sounds like you have a good plan but the odd choccy biscuit won't hurt !! or is that the little devil in me coming out   ... Sadly we are not going aboard this year we booked the time away as i was hoping to be pg so didnt want to fly, but never mind sure me and dh will have a nice break in lovely cold england   We are going to Great Yarmouth for 4 days, 

We are looking to start FET on my next AF which should be on or around 27th oct but due to pcos she is not a clockwork visitor so we will see when she comes, i am feeling really positive about it thou,  Hoping to be pg before my sister gives birth, we will see, 

Love Sara xxx


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow I can't beleive how much you have all been posting!!  

Been up since 2am, couldn't sleep for some reason  .  

Just wanted to let you know that my follow up was fine.  Mr R was quite pleased that our embryos turned to blasts, he said it was very encouraging.  He even said that he didn't think my lining was an issue but to perhaps improve things, he agreed with the accupuncture, taking 75mg of asparin and viagra too wouldn't hurt.  (Matt asked him to slip him a few extra Viarga- ohhh eeerrr  ) ha ha.  He wants me to try Menopur next time 225 a day for 3 days (then he will check how things are going) and try assisting hatching too.  I said I didn't want to take the Metformin again as I was really really ill with it and he reluctantly agreed, but he did say that if I start to over-respond to consider taking it again - which I will do.

I found out that I only had 13 eggs last time and not 15 - apparently I was in too much pain for him to get the last two, oh well - I am hoping sedation won't be an issue next time and Matt is coming in with me too!! 

Matt has a big night out planned tomorrow night (he was planning on getting completely hammered) but Mr R said not to drink and bless Matt he is cancelling - the BFN really affected him last time and he is pulling out all the stops this time.

Has anyone else had Menopur before - if so how was it??

Don't know if you know this but Mr R will be away for the 1st week in November (he is doing the New York marathon) so Mark Wilcox will be taking his place (until the 8th Nov).

Got accupuncture this afternoon with Renate Blacker - hopefully it will be OK.

Katy - I'm really glad it went OK for you yesterday - it is frustrating isn't it - I don't know how some couples keep going.  Mr R told me about one couple who tried 18 times and it still didn't work and then 3 months later she got pregnant naturally (her eggs were no good or his sperm) but she got there in the end - WELL I COULDN'T DO IT 18 TIMES EVEN IF I WANTED TO I COULDN'T AFFORD IT.

Rae - Best of luck for your upcoming treatment - I will keep everything crossed for you - you never know I may bump into you again.

Sara - Speak to you later honey!!

Nikki xxx

P.S. I want a hypnotherapy cd too - which one is the best??


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello everyone!!!

I am so sorry I haven't posted for ages.  You have all been busy bees posting and it is good to hear how everyone is getting on.  A big welcome to Rae; I am sure that you will find this board really helpful as your treatment progresses.  We will all support through all the highs and the lows as we have all experienced them.  A roller coaster is the biggest understatement I have decided (I hate them anyway and always feel sick!!!).

Nikki - I am pleased your follow up went well.  I was on Menopur for my two IUI treatments and didn't have any problems at all.  I am sure that you will be OK too.  We also had assisted hatching last time and that was when I initially had a BFP so I think it can make a difference.  How was your acupuncture

Katy - I hope you have booked your holiday?  Where abouts are you staying in Antigua?  I have been there three times and absolutely love it.  It will be a real tonic to pick you up and give you some strength to start again.  I totally agree about the "chance" factor in all this.

Lou - I know that you are away but I hope that you are coping with the injections et al?

I hope that everyone else is OK and getting back onto an even keel after all our disappointments.  Some of us might be starting on another round at the same time again by the sounds of it!!

Look after yourselves and try to keep positive.

Emma
xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Just popping on at my Mum and Dad's 'cos I'm needing you   Have been such a plonker, it's untrue! Baseline scan went well and I started on 0.3ml Suprecur last night. I was nervous about doing that one, with the drawing up and changing needles but it was fine. Anyway, I started the Gonal F pen tonight and completely messed it up. I turned the dial to my dose (225) and stuck it in then pressed the top - nothing happened. I pulled it out again in a panic and tried pulling out the top bit which worked (they didn't mention this to me, only pressing.) Problem was that I clicked it once, pulled it out and was a bit thrown to see that there was still liquid in the bottom bit of the cartridge. I then stuck it back in and carried on clicking until it was all in. Yes, you guessed it, I managed to give myself 450, double my dose. I was so upset when I realised what I'd done. I phoned the Nuffield (this was about 9pm tonght) and sweet Mr R called me back personally to reassure me that it was OK. I just need to pop in tomorrow to get some more (as I'm a dose down now) and I think I'll ask someone to show me what to do again. I feel like such a total idiot. It's hideous doing this without dh. I don't mind doing it to myself but there's noone else to ask. I've now got a fierce tension headache from the strain of it all  What do you girls think? Mr R was so reassuring but will there be a problem now? Have I screwed it all up already? God, I'm so angry with myself. Sorry this is such a me, me post. I'm just in a total pickle...

Love Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh Lou i am so sorry you had terrible time with you Gonal F pen  i had the puregon pen not sure if they are the same, but i had a bit of trouble with it, They may suggest a lower dose for a day or two but please try not to worry some woman have to take 450 every day so i'm sure everything will be ok, 
I know it seems very scary and loney without Dh to help i did all my injections on my own as Dh had to go to work very early i did my injection at 7:30 -& 8am and i nearly dropped my trigge shot and put the wrong bottle in the sharps box i was such a   but when your nervous and its so impotant the pressure is really on 
thinking of you ~ your be fine sweets i really hope your headache goes please try not to worry 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Mornign girls 

Yey
it's friday !!    What are everyone's plans for the weekend ?? 

My matt is working Saturday   so i guess i better catch up on all those things i need to do in the house as i start work monday   that will be a shocked to the system ! i will be working part -time but monday/tuesday  i have to do 9-5 that will be a shock ! 

On Sunday Matt's picking up his new car in the end we got a silver vectra (not new 52 plate) so matt's very happy i don't really care for cars thats why i drive a banger   

Our little Darcy is getting more settled i'm still scared of her she really is bossy but it's only just over a week, 
So nothing fun, but i think thats due to the weather it's horride hey ! 
 
Had a lovely time shopping @ bluewater yesterday i got these boot fluffy slippers they are very nice & snug but i just opened the door to the postman wearing them ...  oh well sure his seen worse 

Oh My just got a parcel from the dreeded inlaws it was a gift for me chanel mositurising cream but the thing is i don't speak to them anymore oh well kinda feel i should send it back but i do love the cream & it's expensive i'll think a keep it ! a way to a woman heart is chanel    ... isnt that right Rae   

Hope you all have a lovley weekend what ever your doing, lou hope your ok and the injections get easier, 
lizzylou ~ thinking of you hun hoping your feeling bit better here's a gentle hug  
Nikki ~ thank you  ... Rae ~ hope your ok not working too hard, Emma yes you guessed it a hug is winging it's way to you too  Cass ~ thinking of you xxx 

Right better stop chatting now what am i like !! 
Do let me know about the meet up ! 
Love Sara xxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I'm feeling a bit calmer now   I went into SEFC this afternoon and saw Mr R briefly who gave me a prescription for an extra Gonal F pen and Kay went through how to do it. Realised that I hadn't been as daft as I thought (well not quite anyhow.) They had given me the instructions to go with the Puregon pen which works rather differently. I now have a copy of the proper booklet so should be OK tonight. Have any of you guys used the Gonal F pens? If so, did you follow the 'priming' instructions each time you started a new pen? I'm meant to take 225 each night and the pen contains 450 but if I turn the dial to 37.5 first, won't I lose some and not have enough left for two complete doses?   It's all a bit mind-boogling at first, isn't it? Dh should be back from Yorkshire later this evening. Can't wait to see him - it's been one hell of a week! Think I'm just going to take it easy this weekend, catch up with some schoolwork and stay in. Next week is the Book Week I'm organising so it's going to be very busy at work. 

Katy - I'm glad the review meeting went well for you. I know you're worried about your impending birthday but it sounds like you put many of us to shame with your healthy lifestyle. Did you get the holiday booked. That was a stroke of luck that the price came down - after all, this IVF is an expensive business (just got my first drugs bill and am somewhat staggered at the cost of those pens - why couldn't I have mucked up with the other one, much cheaper  )

Cass - Thanks for your good wishes. Sounds like you're also being very healthy and good. Have you an idea of when you would like to start IVF? Take care 

Nikki - I'm also glad that your follow-up went well. Sorry, I wasn't sure what you were planning next. Was it FET? The hypnotherapy CD that I've got is called 'Prepare to Conceive- The IVF Companion' from www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk. It's pretty good although I always fall asleep about a third of the way in. I guess that means it is relaxing!

Hi Jo! How's the acupuncture going. I was amazed about what you said about the difference it had made to your af. If things don't work out this time round, I'll definitely look into booking with her. I just seemed to run out of time for this one. Have you had any more thoughts about when to start?

Sara - Thanks for your reassurance last night. Are you planning to start FET as soon as af arrives? Do you mind me asking, how many embies were frozen in the end? I will so have my fingers crossed for you, hun. You are such a sweetheart, always reassuring us all, and really deserve for this to work  What's this about a job? I remember you saying that you were going to get one but what sort of job is it? Good luck for Monday!

Lots of love to Emma, Lizzylou, Dobby, Rae, Sharon and Kerry, and anyone I've forgotten - my mind has gone to mush 

love Lou x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

weezz said:


> Have any of you guys used the Gonal F pens? If so, did you follow the 'priming' instructions each time you started a new pen? I'm meant to take 225 each night and the pen contains 450 but if I turn the dial to 37.5 first, won't I lose some and not have enough left for two complete doses?


Hi Lou

I used the Gonal F pre-filled pen. The 37.5iu that you have to "lose" when you first prime the pen is just extra and will not effect the rest of the doses.

You need to prime the pen and get rid of the 37.5iu...then you turn the pen to whatever your required dose is...I was on 225iu to begin with so had 2 doses from each pen...I then had dose increased to 450iu so had to prime & use one pen each.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks for that, Natasha. One less thing for me to worry about  

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Lou, 

I may be wrong but i had the Puregon pen it was meant to have 600iu in it but i was told acutally had  685IU  or somethign like that & when i had finished my jabs they was right they was some left but i didnt use it went on to the next bottle but i think maybe the drug company has allowed for the 37.5IU but dosent say it on the bottle ... Here's hoping with Dh home it will all be much easier just having them there makes it better bet you can't wait to give him a massive hug ~ absent does really make your heart go founder dosent it you have done really well hun & been so brave ! 

I have only got 3 little frosties so have a lot depending on them but the way i see it is i have 3 chances and 3 is my lucky number so i am keeping positive ~ i am hoping to start on my next AF which should be on or around 27th Oct but believe me i am not holding out for it as the witch likes to play games with me ! 
Thank you for your kind words sweetheart veyr touching     

I must get dinner on Matt will be home soon ... Thinking of you all 

Love Sara xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Sefc Meet 

So far Me, Nikki, Rae, LizzyLou, Kerry, willow (Jo) are up for it I was thinking I better start getting some dates together for us to work round and maybe a few places, 

I know we all live in different areas but if we can try and get pretty much in the middle of everyone 

I know time with our DH/DP is precious but I was thinking maybe a Saturday that way you won't be tired from work! Hey you never know if all goes well we can bring the other half next time!! 

So here are a few Saturdays if people can see which one they may be able to do then we can start getting a little organised,

*Oct ~ this may be a bit too soon  
Nov 4th, 11th ,18th ,26th 
Dec 2nd, 9th  *

I was thinking maybe a beefeater kind of place so we can eat, drink and chat ... if anyone has duck tape handy bring in along ... once i start talking i can never stop  

Hope you all have a lovely weekend ! 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Lou - I had the Gonal F pen last time, you only have to prime it once and then you just turn it to the required dose, pull it out, jab and push! Once you have done it a few times you will find it easy!!   I had four 900iu pens, two bottles of buserelin and a box of cyclogest from Ferring (Applied Dispensary) for £862? What dose pen have you got and how much are you payng for them? If I lived near you I would do your injections for you, I did all of my friends for her!! Good luck for the rest of your injection Lou!!  

You do know you don't have to get your drugs from the clinic don't you ladies, you can ask for a private prescription and shop around, he can't make you get them from the clinic! So often people are given the impression you have to buy from the clinic pharmacy, not the case! I will admit that at Guys their provider was the cheapest, I got one quote and it was £1800, I nearly passed out!   Go to your local chemists and ask for quotes and then go on the 'where to buy cheap drugs' thread at the top of this IVF link, you really don't have to pay top dollar prices, it pays to shop around!!! 

Plans for the weekend ........... not alot, Carl is on nights so I will have to creep around the house, I'm going to finish off the little jobs left in our kitchen and go to buy our wood floor for the hall, not exciting at all!!  

I can do most Saturdays for meet ups girls and I will travel anywhere! The Malta Inn in Aylesford is quite nice? 

Had acupuncture again tonight, Renate is so lovely and easy to talk to, maybe I should relax and not talk as much to her!! Nikki - What did you think of her and how did the acupuncture go? 

Lou - As for the question about us starting, November I think but need to lose some more weight first!!  

Lots of love to everyone else, I'm rubbish at remember everyone's names so forgive me!!!  

Willow
xxx


----------



## springbride (Feb 12, 2006)

Sarah a really great idea for the ladies to meet.  I do lurk regularly and I have felt for each of bfn's but as not a member of the group didn't want to jump on the thread in case you ladies think why is she posting?  I haven't gone through IVF yet but have been trying 2.5 years and have a few problems (won't bore you again) and my heart goes out to each of you when it doesn't work.  I hold my breath, have fingers crossed it will work for each of you and when I see it doesn't my heart goes out to you.

Life is bloody cruel at times!!

Not sure where everyone is but would be nice to meet up with you ladies that experiencing the same rocky road or ttc.  I have to get through my next op on 19th with Mr Wilcox and hopefully afterwards he'll tell me when I can start again. Looking at IVF Feb/March 2007 seem like yonks away at the moment but I sure the time will fly.


Love and baby dust to all.


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi springbride , 

That's great you would like to join us too, esp as your IVF will be early next year we can prepare you, we are still sorting out dates & logistics any suggestions would be welcomed, 

Sending you loads of luck for your upcoming op  i really hope al goes well & that will mean one step closer to your dream,  

Your right about how time will fly, .... it drags for a little while then boom flys away before you know it, once you know your dates i always find if i make a ticker it helps the days pass quicker 

So nice to hear that your willing us to get a bfp ~ i'm sure we all will in time   including you     
Love Sara xxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Morning  

I would also be up for a meet-up (sorry- only just noticed the pm Sara  ) Any of those dates would be fine bar the 18th Nov and 2nd Dec and I'm happy to go anywhere. Is the Malta Inn the one near Allington Lock? If so, I could get there easily enough. In answer to Jo, I've got one bottle of Suprecur and 3 (450) Gonal F pens for £367, and will need to get more next Wednesday depending on the outcome of the next scan. I did both injections last night with no drama - yippee! Have now worked out the pen - thanks so much for all your advice. Think I'm getting the hang of it all now. I've woken with a nasty headache again this morning and have had to take paracetamol (second morning running.) Obviously, I want to avoid doing this but am I right in thinking that paracetamol is ok to take. I'm not sure whether the headaches are to do with the drugs or are 'tension' - I got so wound up on Thurs night that my shoulders were completely knotted the next morning.

Ha, ha, what I forgot to tell you with the drama of Thurs was that when I went for the Baseline on Wed, the nurse showed me all the stuff for the injections, and I asked to have a go at drawing up the Suprecur myself - ironically, that was the one I was more concerned about. Well, I'm carefully doing it all and changing the needles over when I managed to stab myself in the finger  What with that and the over-dosing of Gonal F, they must think I'm a real case  

Hello to Springbride- don't feel shy to post - we'd love to know how you're getting on and it would be lovely to see you at the 'meet.' Speaking of which, it will be cool to actually see one another. After all, we certainly bare our souls on here, don't we?

Have a lovely Saturday, girls. It's good to see the sun is shining. We're off out to look at paving slabs for the garden- life is one long party round my way!!

Love Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning Lou & all









That's great you done your injections without any drama i felt so trusted to be giving myself injectionsa like i wasnt old enough 









 you won't need many more drugs at that price 

What i might do is when the suggestions are in i will do a poll & a poll with the dates that way we can see what's best for us plus i get to make a poll always wanted too but couldnt think of a question









how will we reconisge each other think you may have to make name Badges







...

I have blown you all some bubbles  ..... 

Lou laughing at you getting slabs sounds as intresting as my last few weekends to b&q i have a day of housework as Dh is working ... 




































just no rest for the wonderful









In regards to taking paracetamol i was told this was fine and i too got a few ... i found if i drunk more water it kind of went away so i think it's def the drugs, also if your worried maybe forehead or those strip things you can buy and stick to your forehead but my advise is lots & lots of water wash those drugs around ! 

Sara xxxx


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sorry this is only a quick post....... but its such a lovely day I want to go and make the most of it!!  

The Malta is near me too, and any date for me.  

Willow - the accupuncture was good, quite relaxing, I only hope four weeks is enough to make a difference.

Looking forward to meeting you all.

Nikki xx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi Girls
Sorry not to have posted for a while.  The BFN was hard to bear but I have been checking up on you, just not feeling up to posting.    Infact, am logging in from South Africa at the moment, as not hearing from you all for over a week was killing me! This site is addictive!!

I would love to meet up for eat and drinks.  A Saturday sounds good, am happy to go anywhere.  I've got a few things planned for Saturdays in November/December, but can't remember what the dates are at the moment, so a poll sounds a good idea and go with the date that most people can do.

Hello to everyone - sorry no personals.  I've just spent over an hour catching up on all your news and can't keep up with who is up to what with their tx and cycles at the moment.  For those of you who've had BFN's, my heart goes out to you and sending you all big    

We've decided that we are going to give IUI another go, hopefully we will be able to get a cycle in before the clinic shuts for Christmas.  Sounds like there could be a few of us going for it in October/November.

I won't be able to log on again for the next 11 days as we are travelling around with no access to a computer, but I will be thinking of you all and looking forward to meeting you in the near future.  

Helen xx

PS - Sara, Darcy is gorgeous!  Makes me miss my fur babies even more....  I've been phoning home to my mum who's cat sitting every other day to check up on them, but its not quite the same as hearing them purr as they cuddle up to you


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Helen 

Wow South Africa  you really must be addictive ~ owww this is getting exciting quite a lot of us are ok for the meet i will get my organising skills in order and sort out a poll soon, 

Yes you will have a few cycle buddies, Me, Nikki, Rae & i think Lizzylou are all trying get a cycle before the end of the year and hopfully it means we won't go to the new clinic !! 

Looking forward to hearing about your travels when you get back sounds amazing ~ it rained here nearly all day yesterday and Libby (my dog ) was not happy at all with her 10 minute speed walk 
I know what you mean about missing your furry babies i miss mine when i go shopping ! but it's really sweet and means out pets are very very lucky to have us ! 

Wishing you safe travel ... bee good to catch up soon 
Love sara xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just a quick post i have started the poll for the dates for the meet up .....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70172.0#new

please feel to add at any time as i know some of us don't know our treatment dates and things at the moment !

 it will help us see what dates suits people best, 
No rush as the moment ! 
Sara xxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi fellow FF

I can't believe how busy you have all been.  It was lovely to read all your posts. 

Lou, I am sorry you had such a problem with your Gonal F pen but so pleased that you have now got the hang of it.  I worked out that in total I have done 110 injections and I still manage to bruise myself sometimes but it certainly gets easier.  The bills for drugs certainly mount up quickly.

I would love to meet up and will have a look at my diary and Sara's post about a suitable date for us all to get together.

Today we have been to France for the day and had a great time and are now fully stocked up with wine etc for a while.  It really is so much cheaper over there.  You can save at least £2 per bottle if you shop around which is so ridiculous.

Hope you are feeling positive and looking forward to getting on the mad roller coaster again!

Emma
x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Guys

I can do the 4th or the 18th Nov. Sara did you realise the 26th is a Sunday I only know this because DH b day is that day!!!

Aylsford is a bit far for me as i live all the way over in east sussex if there is any way we could be a bit closer to t wells (not nec in t wells) that would be great but dont want to be fussy or cause any probs for everyone else!!

take care and look forward to metting you all. we could all where the orange wristbands the ff ones as a way to be recognised!!

lizzylou
xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello ladies, 

Technically, I do not go to SEFC now as I am moving back home at the end of the month. However DH's work commitments may mean that we are backwards and forwards for a while, so I may end up having my next treatment over here after all. Hope you don't mind if I link in with you all again.

Take care
M x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi All

Just a quick message i am so tired Dh have been drive for hours on a round trip to collect his new car ~ then took libby for a long walk as too much sitting down

Lizzy ~ thanks for the advise about the dates changed it now what am i like  noted where you live as we all go to the clinic in t'wells i'm sure we will be able to sort somthing,

misky very nice to hear from you ~ where is home ? ... your always welcome to post here anytime you want hun even if not having treatment,  sending you lots of luck,

Emma i am still shocked at your 110 injections  i am so so pleased you'd like to meet up as well be so lovely to meet you 

Nikki ~ hoping you had a lovely weekend and enjoyed your indian, 
Hello to everyone else so sorry but i must get ready for my big day at work tomorrow   before Jane Eyre @ 9pm,

Thinking of you all  
Sara xxxx
Ps: Don't forget to vote 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70172.0#new


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Evening all  

Just a quickie 'cos I too am getting ready for work before Jane Eyre - just seen the trailer and it's a goodie, Mr Rochester telling Jane he loves her   Sorry, what am I like?   With the hormones I've got swimming around me at the mo, I'll probably be sobbing all over poor dh as I watch - hee hee!

Hello to Helen (now that is commitment, posting from S.Africa. Have a great time) and welcome to Misky. Super good luck to Sara for your new job tomorrow!!

I can definitely feel something beginning to happen. Went for a long walk with dh this afternoon (gorgeous weather) and could feel a tugging sensation around my ovaries with every step. Felt a bit dizzy first thing but took your advice and had lots of water and it seemed to pass. Sweet dh made me a roast lunch and did all the ironing - what a star. Have been eating lots of protein - big glass of milk every day, eggs for breakfast, chicken for lunch... feel like I'm doing Atkins 

Hugs to you all. Have a nice evening,

Love Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Lou oh no you have told me what's going to happen   only joking   ohhh sounds very good i felt the tugging pains twinges when i walked libby, 

Well done on all your protein that sounds super 


Dh sounds great cooking and doing housework bless him ~ get used to it hun sure he will do loads more when your pregnant     

ohhh enjoy enjoy not long till Jane  

Sara xxx


----------



## Raes (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi lovelies,  

Sara -   hi nutcase, thanks for starting to organise the meet, bless you.  I'm not sure what days I can do yet as my test day should be in November sometime.  I'll have a look at the dates and let you know asap.  As for a venue, I don't mind where it is, happy to drive over to Tunbridge Wells if that's easier for everyone, where are we all anyway?  I'm in Allington (Maidstone) so Malta Inn would be perfect for me 

Lou -   sorry you had such a nightmare with your jabs.  They are so daunting when you first do them, they nurses make it sound so easy when they explain it but then you get home and try to do it yourself and it's like your brain just turns to mush and you can't remember it all  I suppose the nurses are so used to doing it that they think nothing of it but for ordinary people it's really scary    Glad Mr R put your mind at rest.

Nikki -   hope you are feeling OK, glad your follow up went well, was thinking of you.

Hope you have all had lovely weekends, I've been busy flogging stuff on the internet, I don't expect to make a fortune but anything we do make can go towards paying for IVF, I'm getting quite addicted, the cats better behave themselves or I'll stick them on there too - just joking, couldn't ever part with them, even when they are really naughty!

DP is going for his TESE   on Thursday and he's getting really worried now, can't say I blame him!   He keeps looking at me with a desperate look on his face saying "they will definitely knock me out wont they?".  I told him they'd probably just give him a swig of scotch and tell him to brace himself;  he didn't think that was very funny    

 Hope the rest of you are OK, you'll have to forgive me girls, it's going to take a little while to get to know all of you!  That's why meeting up is such a great idea, it's easier when you can put a face to the name. 

Big hugs    

Rae xxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Morning everyone.  Back to my PC - I've been on a course with work and then the weekend was just so busy.  

My big news is that we're going to Antigua on 10th November!!!!  I can't quite believe it just yet: it'll be the most exotic holiday we've ever had.  EmmaL: we're travelling with a company called Sunsail who do watersports holidays, and the website says their club is in Hodges Bay on the northern tip of the island - does that mean anything to you  I'm so excited, even if it is just for one week.

We've decided to leave the next treatment until January.  While we feel surprisingly good and positive, we just want some time to be "normal" before going again.  This way we can have our holiday and Christmas, then get started once the clinic has moved.  It'll be wierd being able to walk to our appointments!


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello,

Just popped on and was affronted to see that we'd slipped onto page 2 - we can't be having that!   

Katy- good to hear about your holiday. It sounds really lovely and you sound reconciled to starting again in the new year. I hope you both have a wonderful time in the sun! 

Rae- Good to hear from you again. Your poor dh! Mine was mumbling on about hoping his swimmers worked 'cos he wasn't too keen on that option, last night. Mind you, your joke about the Scotch made me laugh, if not him.

Sara- How did it go today, hun? I'm still not sure what your new job is. Anyway, hope you had a good start.

Feeling a bit headachy again. It's hard to drink the necessary amount of water at work 'cos I can't go to the loo when I want - only at breaktimes. Still, I'm going to take it easy now,

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hiya Girls 

Just popping on very quick as i had a sodding headache   .... Sadly i left my lights on this morning when i got to work, so when 4:30 came round i went to leave and you guessed it ~ lucky Dh was home so he was my hero and got the jump leads thank god, 

Lou: my job is nothing specail it's a part time @ sainsburys doing the home shopper ~ people who order of the internet i get the shopping thats it really, ~ just needed something as didnt want a career job if you know what i mean as i am so hoping i will be a mummy very soon  

Ohhhh right have to get off pc but i will be back asap to do personal ! talk soon sweethearts !

Sara xxx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Sorry haven't been around this weekend - and only just found your pm Sara.  Thank you for suggesting meet - sounds a great idea.  I'll go to your poll page and have a look at the dates.  As you say would be lovely to put faces to all the names.  Sorry to hear about your car trauma today, Sara - not what you needed at the end of your first day at work.

Lou - Hope injections going ok now.  Is your next scan on Wed?  Fingers crossed for that.  I had major trauma when I tried to do my trigger injection for last IUI - got myself in a right old pickle with it and then worried myself silly about it... so I know exactly what you were saying.  The things we put ourself through!!

Katy - Antigua sounds absolutely fantastic - only a month til you go.  Think it sounds just what the doctor ordered... and how nice to have some lovely winter sun.  You'll have a lovely tan for Christmas!

Well got to go cook now - but be back soon.  Wishing you all a lovely eve.

Cass x


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Rae - My hubby has had TESE or similar twice now and he was fine, first time he had a general and the second time deep sedation, luckily he didn't have to be cut and they got his  with just a syringe! He had no pain and he was up and about with no problems!! I think he was a bit gutted because he expected to lie on the settee and winge for a week but he couldn't get away with it!!  Funny story though, when he was coming round from the sedation he said in a winy little boy voice _'is my Mummy here, because I think she would like to see her boy',_ she was in the waiting room, the nurse went to get her and he said _'I love you Mummy'!!!_ All this could be overheard because there were only curtains separating us from the other people, highly amusing at the time and I had to stifle the giggles and be all concerned!!

Katy - Antigua sounds like bliss, wish it was me, we haven't been abroad for two years now!! 

Well the acupuncture is definately working, the wicked  arrived and I didn't have any cramps, usually I have terrible cramps and can hardly walk, so Renate is definately doing something!! 

Love and hugs to everyone else!!

Willow
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning Girls ~ 
Just a quick post for i leave ohhh i just look so lovely in my uniform ......not  

well the poll isnt too helpful at the moment 
here's the results so far, 

Saturday 11th Nov  1 (14.3%) 
Saturday 18th Nov  1 (14.3%) 
Saturday 25th Nov  1 (14.3%) 
Saturday 2nd Dec  1 (14.3%) 
Saturday 9th Dec  1 (14.3%) 
ANY of the above  1 (14.3%) 

Hmm ... but only 4 have voted 1 being me   so get posting later tonight i will start sorting out a venue list so any suggestions keep them coming 

Hope all are ok ~ Jo you made me laugh so much   bless em, Rae thinking of you & DH hun ... getting close, Nikki glad you had a lovely weekend,  Lou ~ bet it's great to have Dh back hope you had a lovely big hug !!   Cass... your right not the end to the day i needed  today will be better ~ ohh just looked at my ticker 7 days till me & Dh go away !!   only a few days but really looking forward to it, 

Right sorry for missing some peeps i'll post again later in more detail, ~ sending you all lots of positive vibes and baby dust !      

   
Love Sara xxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello girls

I hope everyone is OK?

Katy - the north of the island is where we stayed and it is beautiful.  It is on the Caribbean Sea side - the south and south east of the island is on the Atlantic side which has much rougher sea more like in Cornwall so you have definitely picked a good place.  I hope you have a fantastic time.  We are also going to try again in the New Year so we might be having treatment at the same time!

Sara - sorry to hear about your car.  I hope today was better and your headache has gone.  It is always hard when you start any kind of new job and don't know anyone or anything.  I am sure that you will settle in very quickly.  Well done for the poll, I must get on and reply.  Sorry I haven't done so already.

Rae- good luck with your DP's TESE.  I hope that he is OK.

Lou - how are you getting on with your injections now?  I hope that you have mastered them.  When is your next scan?  Not long now until you have your EC.  How exciting!!

I hope everyone else is alright.

Emma
xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Just popping on quickly 'cos I've just got in and I'm shattered. Took Year 5 to London on the train today - we went to The Globe - then came back and did a 'Bedtime Story' Evening for the infants   I've got a late night governors meeting tomorrow night too. I'm turning into a zombie. Could quite happily s*d eating dinner and go straight to bed   I've got my next scan in the morning. Here's hoping that something is beginning to happen! I'll keep you updated...

Hugs to all 

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow Lou you really have had your hands full !!  for tomorrow ~ here's hoping you see some lovely follicles ,     I guess you might get your dates for EC / ET tomorrow or friday 

Hope you manage to eat & get some sleep you busy bee 

Sara xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Right i'm struggling a little to find where to go mainly as i am not too sure what's avaible and as we live in different areas etc but seeing how we all go to t'wells clinic maybe it might be an idea to go somewhere near there so we can everyone dosent have to travel too far, i Know Jo lives in isle of sheep and Lizzylou in sessex so it's a bit of a mission   

Here'a few ideas please add then we can do a poll !! 

Harvester 
Running House 
Maidstone 
ME14 3AG


Bluewater ~ restaurant 
Pizza Express
TGI Friday & Nandos , 

Beefeater Restaurant & Pub
Hilden Manor , 
London Road , 
Tonbridge , 
Kent  TN10 3AN 


Brookers Oast
Maidstone Road , Paddock Wood , Tonbridge , Kent  TN12 6PY 

Iv'e put postcodes so you can can work out how far they are from you by doing a aa route finder 

Sorry i havent done many personals recently, i have the day off tomorrow woohoo so will be able to catch up, talk soon sending you all lots of warm positive vibes    & the odd bubble 
Sara xxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Lou - I do hope your scan went well and your follies are growing nicely.  We are all supporting you and sending you lots and lots of positive vibes  .

Sara - the only suggestions I can think of are ASK in either Tonbridge or Tunbridge Wells.  Thanks for trying to sort out a meet up.  What a shame the weather is so rubbish for your day off today.

Sorry this is such a quick post but I am going to Pilates in a minute.

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls 

 Lou hope all went well today at your scan     

Emma lovely to hear from you thanks for the suggestions we are slowely getting there   

Rae ~ thinking of you and Dp hope you are not working too hard today so your in fit form to help Mark tomorrow what time is it ?? sending loads of positve vibes       hope you get loads of lovely sperm     

i really must get off my bum and get to the shops oh poor hubby will be eatting the dog food    
Just wanted to pop on and say my daily Hello and give you all some bubbles  
Sara xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Your quite girls .... Sara xxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi girls,

Thanks for your good wishes and   - must have worked 'cos Mr R was pleased with my follies and thinks I may have e/c as early as next Monday/Tuesday! I'm going back on Friday for another scan so should know more definitely then. Was really pleased 'cos I've worried that I've really overdone it this week and that it would affect things adversely. Rae- good luck for tomorrow, hope it all goes well for you and dh. Sara- thanks for your efforts organising our meet. I'm fine with all the places you mentioned. Hope you've enjoyed your day off. Hi Emma - hope you're ok. Well, I've just got back from the governors meeting and I'm v tired so I'm off for an early night,

Night night,

love Lou xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning all ~ 

Rae thinking of you & Dp today       Hope all goes well ~ just got back from work started at 6am    so trying to catch up, 

Lou wonderful news that all is ok ~ looks like you will be stimming for the same time as me,   althou my outcome was negitive i have very good egg quaility so it's a good time hoping you will have more news on friday, keep growing little eggies     


Qucik hello everyone else i will get on with the plans for the meet later i know it's only 11 weeks till dare i say it christmas so have to get orgainised   

Love Sara xxxx
Ps: no news from me still awaiting AF she is not sue to round 27th oct boring really just waiting, oh well got my little job to keep me out of trouble ! !


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

A big   and sorry for not have posted for a while.  

I just wanted to say a huge good luck to Rae and her other half for today!!!!!!!!

Lou - I'm really glad its all going OK, good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Sara - I hope you're enjoying your new job and its not too horrible.

Nikki xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hiya Nikki 

Ahh Jobs not that bad i'm just a lazy bum hate getting up early but i think it will be ok ~ i so noisy really enjoying seeing what people buy, ~ Just getting bits ready for our mini break didnt realise it's monday we are going   i was thinking tuesday, 

We are now taking all our animals as i just can't bare to be without them & i know Matt will only worry so much about maisy so nothing for it ~ it's really sweet really matt said well you don't go away without your children so why leave our Substitutes   

Any ideas when you might have your baseline ? if AF dosent play me up i guess mine should be on or around 30-31st Oct but i have a funny feeling she will play me up ! 

Well better get on lots to do , ! speak soon  

Sara xxx


----------



## Raes (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi girls,  

Thanks for all your good luck messages.    

Willow -   loved the story about your hubbys TESE!  Hilarious, bet he still hasn't lived that one down!  

Well I have to say, DP was a very brave boy!  It wasn't until Cassie brought in a gown for him to put on that he started to realise it was actually going to happen and he went very pale!   Once Mr R had been in to explain everything, he relaxed a little bit but I did feel sorry for him, he's usually so strong it was horrible seeing him scared,   I'm usually the scared one!  When Mr R came to collect him he said to me "don't worry, I'll look after him as if he were my brother" bless!  

Anyway, it all went without a hitch  I waited in our room, watched a bit of TV, read the paper and before I knew it Mr R came in to say everything had gone well and he was fine.  Once he was back in the room we had a chat about what happened and then he went to sleep for a couple of hours.   When he woke up we had exactly the same conversation as he had no recollection of the one we'd had earlier!    Thought I'd got stuck in a time warp for a while there - I'm hoping it was an affect of the sedation!   

Touch wood etc he's absolutely fine, says he's in no pain,   which is brilliant and I'm hoping it stays that way.  Clinic should be calling us tomorrow to let us know if everything is OK - please God let it be OK!      

 Hope everyone is OK.   Lots of Babydust to all of you  

Love
Rae xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

_That's just wonderful Rae !! 
I am so so pleased all went well today ohhh no not another wait but i am very very sure after a very expensive test that your swimmers will be fine come on guys you have an important job to do !!      , Your one step closer hun 

So now it's the dreaded wait for AF .. will she won't see be on time, just incase she is thinking of playing up    ,

I really am excited for you, so pleased it was a good experience & marks not in pain,

talk soon hun 
Love Sara xxxxx_


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Good evening girls!

Sorry I've not been around much.  Work's been busy - but I've still been thinking of you all.

Rae - So glad all went well for you and DP today.  Must be a weight off both your minds that today is over.

Lou - I hope all goes well at your scan tomorrow - I have my fingers crossed for you that Mr R will be able to give you date for EC.  How many follies do you have?  Look forward to hearing from you tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.  It's the weekend... nearly... hooray!!  Take care.

Cass x


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Rae - just a quickie to say well done to you and DP for getting through yesterday and I'm glad it all went OK.  Best of luck that the telephone call brings good news and this cycle is the last you will ever have to go through - you definately deserve it - it simply has to be your time!!

Nikki xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning all, 

Yay it's friday ... 

Rae  for your phone call today  

Lou  for your scan today hope you have some lovely follicle at good sizes ~ if your picking up your trigger make sure you take your cool bag, 

In regards to the meet it looks like 18th & 25th Nov have most votes, I was hoping to have the date arranged by sunday as i am away for 4-5 days then working so it won't be a week till i can look at it again, but if we could have a date then a place could come together afterwards, 

Right busy day today so better get ready speak soon my lovely FF 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry I haven't been around for a bit, but after having been taking it easy in terms of work I've got a lot to get done right now.

Raes: Glad to hear that your DH's TESE went OK yesterday.  I had to laugh at your story of repeated conversations as that was exactly what happened to me when Steve had his TESE.  It was quite wierd: we had a really normal conversation, then he dropped off to sleep for about 15 minutes, woke up, and said exactly the same stuff all over again - it really was groundhog day!!!  I think it happened 4 or 5 times before he woke up properly.  Fingers crossed it's good news when they look at the samples.

I'm not sure I can manage the dates you mentioned for meeting up.  We'll only just have landed from Antigua on the 18th (thought I would drop that one in again!!!) and I think we're already spoken for on the 25th, but I'll have a look at the diary over the weekend.


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello everyone!

Rae- so glad that the TESE went ok and fingers crossed for good results for you. I'm worried that i'm going to embarrass myself during EC - I'm a bit of a one for talking nonsense in my sleep as it is!

Had another scan this morning and got date for EC- it's going to be Tuesday, with transfer on Friday. How very exciting! I took my little cool bag and came out with a goodie bag of all sorts of drugs  Let's see if I can manage to get the trigger shot right - not like there's any pressure or anything  Do you know, Cass, I'm not 100% sure how many follies I've got. What an  I am. I was pretty spaced out both times and couldn't quite get what he meant. I _think_ that there are about 15. He reakoned on getting 8-10 good eggs, but I got a bit lost in all the measuring and the like. Basically, he seemed very happy and said I was 'textbook'- ha, quite appropriate for a teacher, I guess, so I take that to be a good sign! In all honesty, and I know this sounds crazy, it's just been the busiest week ever so I don't really know whether I'm coming or going.

Re. our meet, Sara, were we thinking of meeting during the day or evening? Unfortunately I'm already busy on the 18th but could do the 25th. Having said that, if the 18th suits most others, don't worry. It's a bit of a nightmare trying to organise stuff like this and you're a real star for doing it.

Can I ask some advice about the Pregnyl 'cos I am terrified I'm going to get it wrong  I've got two little boxes, each containing a powder and a water, and Mr R wants me to use 1 water with the 2 powders. So, I draw up the water, add it to one bottle of powder, draw it up again and add it to the other bottle of powder, then draw it all up, change the needle and inject. Is that correct? Also, is it better to inject into any particular place for this one? At least I'll get a bit of practice first 'cos my Gonal F for Sat night has been given to me in the form of 3 powders (which I've got to mix with 1 water).

Another daft question - on EC day, I know I'm not meant to wear deodorant etc but is it ok to shower first thing? Also, will dh come into theatre or just wait outside for me?

Sorry about all the questions- it's just that I'm entering a whole new phase now 

Thanks,

love Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi All, 

Lou that's great news about your scan     , Wishing you lots & lots of luck for Tuesday it's lovely it's all going text book   esp as your a teacher i would expect nothing less ! 
I should be back friday to send you lots of sticky vibes for your transfer , 

In regards to the trigger yes what you have put is correct make sure you get it out the fridge about 10 minutes beforehand as otherwise it will sting like hell,   i did my injection in my tummy just under my navel it didn't really hurt only difference was a lot more liquid ~ make sure you have kitchen roll or something when you snap the lids of as they are glass don't want you to hurt yourself, 

With ec my Dh was allowed in he had to ware some lovely blue clog things   but if dosent wan't to wait for you that's ok too, 

The Meet 

Sorry girls i seem to confuse you, the 19th & 25th are the 2 dates with 2 votes but all the others have 1 vote, 
I was thinking maybe 2nd or 9th dec but i know some of us are cycling so i don't want to be too close to test dates etc, 

it's hard isnt it trying to get a date together as i know we wouldnt want to leave anyone out, 

Katy ~ when you leaving for Antigua ? bet you can't wait why not do a little ticker ?? 

Lizzylou , Nikki, Cass , Rae sending you a very big hug thinking of you all, 
Saraxxxx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Happy weekend to everyone!!

Lou - Good news re EC and ET - am so glad it's nearly here for you - it's very exciting.  You are absolutely right about what to do with the Pregnyl.  Only advice I'd give you is to make sure you flick the top of the ampoule as the liquid or powder can be held in the top part if it's not been right way up in the fridge... I forgot to flick it last time, drew it all up, etc etc then looked at it and thought I haven't got as much liquid there as I should have!!  Had to retrieve the liquid ampoule from sharps box (very hygienic... not!!) and then draw it all up again with the liquid I'd missed.  Can you believe I could be so daft?!  Are you doing that on Sunday eve?  Have a lovely relaxing weekend.  Good timing with ET and half term - least you'll have a week to take things really easy.

Sara - How are you?  Thanks for all your effort arranging meet up.  Am not sure if I'll be going through treatment then - but will come along if I can.  Am happy just to blend in with the majority as far as dates go.  Really really hope you're going to have a lovely holiday with DH.

Rae - Hope you had good news today.

Hello to everyone else too - have a lovely relaxing weekend.

Cass x


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Morning 

Thanks for your kind words and advice, Cass and Sara. Sara- where are you going on your mini-break? Is it Monday you're off? Hope you have a wonderful time!!

I've been awake since the crack of dawn again. Did any of you guys have this? I'm totally shattered and could do with sleeping in but seem to wake really early every morning and can't get back to sleep cos my mind's racing. I plugged myself into my hypnotherapy CD but don't know that it made much difference - it's starting to drive me bonkers actually, and keeps making me think of that hypnotist character in 'Little Britain' every time the woman says '3,2,1, Relaxxxx.'

Sorry- the questions continue... If dh is coming into theatre too, does that mean that he shouldn't wear deodorant etc too? I mean, he'll probably be happy to do without his nail varnish   Also, once the eggies are out, what should I be doing to help things along before transfer - any special things to eat/drink? Sorry I'm such a novice but you guys are brill with your advice! I'm going to start stockpiling my DVDs and books this weekend. I'm gonna be in costume-drama heaven this time next week- hee hee 

It's my best mate's birthday today and we make quite a pair. She has been in hospital with acute pancreatitis and is pretty poorly, so we'll going to have a sedate birthday celebration of going to an afternoon performance of 'The Devil wears Prada.' What is everyone else up to this weekend? Sara- how is Darcy getting along now?

Big hello to Jo, Nikki, Rae (any news?), Lizzylou, Helen, Katy, Emma, Kerry, Dobby (how are you and 'Little Dobby'? and anyone I've forgotten - bit early in the morning  Hope you're all ok!

Lots of love, Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Lou ~ your messages always make me laugh, 

Your doing so so well you mustnt worry yourself hun, after egg collection it's important to drink lots of water to flush all the drugs out and think this also helps with lowering the risk of ohss, you also need to rest sweetheart and get your self fit & ready for little one's on the friday, 

The waiting to start IVF etc is awlful but nothing like that phone call after egg collection to see how many made it ... if i could have got up to pace the room i would have needed new carpet, so if Dh can be with you for that "happy" call then that's great if not try not to drive you self crazy i cried for an hour before the call thinking non had made it when in fact i had 9, just trying to warn you so if you feel panic or stress the morning after ec don't worry it's so normal ... As for Dh and his nail vanish   my dh wasnt told to do anything different so he just showered as normal put on his smellieys and make up and off we went   

I had a shower the morning of ec and used dove body wash i wasnt thinking at the time but it's was ok and they never mentioned don't use any shower stuff so i'm sure you be fine too, 

costume-drama heaven can i join in   that would be heaven for me what one's have you got ~ iv'e been meaning to ask you about anna green gable did you say you had that on dvd ~ where did you get it i loved that when i was younger even then it made me   ~ yes i go away on Monday very pleased as i don't miss the last part of jane eyre  

Today i am going for lunch with some friends one of who is Rae ... i have been thinking of her all night hoping she has wonderful news to share with me later, 
then i have to come home and mad pack and get orgainised as sadly i didnt know i was going on monday so have work that day in witstable only an early so dh will need to pack the car and sort the aminals out, My mum will be coming over here & there to feed the fish we have about 50-60 gold fish in our pond but maily it's just so she can check the house is ok,  

'The Devil wears Prada looks really good i was hoping to see that not hubbys thing so hopfully i'll see it before it leave the cinema, Hope your friend feels better soon  tell me if you enjoyed the film so i know if it's worth my £7-8   cinema is so expensive these days esp Gallery 

oh before i forget yes sadly i woke every day very early could hardly sleep my mind wouldnt switch off it's a horrible thing but after ec i slept mush better ~ so not long now for you, 

Ok must get libby out & do some dreaded housework

Speak soon 
Love Sara xxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Sara- the Anne of Green Gables belongs to my sil and she said she got it from Amazon. Thanks for all those answers to my questions. I can tell that it's all starting to hit home 'cos I keep worrying about daft things! Last night I read in my SEFC booklet that they advise refrigerating all your drugs but I've only done that with the Gonal F and Pregnyl, as advised by the pharmacist at the Nuffield. What do you think? I'm also really panicking that the pessaries won't be absorbed properly as, prepare yourself for tmi  but I suffer from IBS and am not especially good in the mornings (sorry about that .) I know you guys were discussing the cyclogest the other day and whether it was enough compared to what others were taking. Any suggestions? Could I take the morning one at, say, half-ten, by which time I'm usually fine? OK, on that lovely thought, I'm off to the cinema 

love Lou x


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi girls

I hope you are all having a great weekend and enjoying the sunshine.  It is more like early summer than autumn.  All a bit odd really.

Rae - I am so pleased that everything went well for your DP and I hope that you have had good news today?

Lou - well done with your follies and good luck for your dreaded trigger injections.  I know what you mean about the pressure we put ourselves under with the injections.  On my first cycle I got some tiny bubbles in the syringe I just could not get rid of and I was convinced that I had ruined everything!!  Keep asking us any questions you like.  Most of us have had at least one treatment on this board and some (like me) a few (sadly!). I think the whole thing about deodorant and perfume etc is just to make the environment in the theatre as pure as possible. I am sure that shower gel etc is OK but probably wise if neither of you wear deodorant.  When I was "coming round" from the sedation after EC I asked my DP about 10 times how many eggs we had!!! So be warned that you have no memory to start with about what you say, but you seem wide awake.

It really won't matter that you didn't keep the pessaries in the fridge.  I never did and it didn't affect them at all.  I am sure that as long as you "use" them at roughly 12 hour intervals you will be fine i.e. 10.30am and 10.30pm.

Do let us know what you thought of the film.  I am supposed to be taking my 14 year old niece at half term to see it. 

Sara - I hope that you have a really great time on your hols with your DH.  Let's hope AF waits until you come home to appear to you can start again.  I hope you had a nice lunch.

We have finally plucked up the strength from somewhere to have our follow up appointment with Mr R.  We just didn't feel ready to before now.  We are seeing him on Thursday 26th October just to have a chat about what happened etc. and about what was found inside me!!

Anyway, I had better go now as we have friends for dinner and I am in the middle of cooking.

Enjoy the rest of the weekend and hello to everybody.

Emma
xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks for that Emma- hope all goes well for your consultation. I think that it's very understandable that it has taken a while for you to feel ready. You had such a tough time  I thoroughly enjoyed the film. It's real fun and Meryl Streep is excellent. A definite recommendation!

Lou x


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi glad to see you all doing well I'm a qualified hypnotherapist and have seen the positive side of one on one treatment its certainly worth a try with someone experienced in fertility I'm about to have fet so will probably be sat in the waiting room with some of you usually not saying anything quiet strange really when every one is so chatty on here don't you think was hoping to start abit earlier as i donut want to take more time of work but our bodies never work as we want them to do they wish i was going in the suit case to that wonderfull place but hay ill have to do with a day trip t France next week and a long weekend away in November to Devon hubby going fishing so ill have to shop ha ha we cant have it all can we and id rather have another go at treatment its got to work sometime any way its good to see all the crazy goings on it makes me feel so much better as I'm real good at getting things wrong think its good we can share stories etc you all keep the good work up iv been keeping a eye on the site but have been very busy at work and am not good at writing at the best of times its unreadable when am tired keep smiling Sharon


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Morning girls 

Good to hear from you, Sharon and super good luck with your FET . Also, hope you enjoy your day trip next week. I know what you mean about everyone keeping quiet in the waiting room. There's a funny bit in 'The Stork Club' (fiction book based on author's own experiences of IVF - have you read it?) where she is talking about everyone avoiding others' eyes and pretending that they don't know why they're there. Our English reserve, I guess.

We managed to work out the powder/water business with the last Gonal F last night. Boy, was I glad to have dh there to do the fiddly bit (3 powders and 1 water - I would have screwed it up a treat  whereas he's the most precise person on earth) and I did the jabbing. Seemed like good practice for the Pregnyl tonight. I'm obviously panicking about that one 'cos I must have woken about 20 times last night, having dreamt that I'd forgotten to take it and _everything was ruined_ I do wish my subconscious would shut up!

I'm planning to be Mrs Mop today, getting the house mega-clean, doing the shopping, washing, ironing etc in preparation for my 'lounging.' I must confess to being quite excited at the prospect of enforced leisure (although I think that'll wear off after about 2 days and I'll be feeling like a caged beast! ) I'm borrowing DVDs/books/mags galore. After ET, what did you do exactly? Were you in bed? Sitting on the sofa? Pottering around? I like the 'idea' of the bed-rest but realistically, I know that I've got 'ants in my pants' and can rarely stay still for more than about 5 mins. What do you recommend?

Hope you're all enjoying your weekends, I'll pop back later,

love Lou x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Guys

how is everyone doing?

Can i ask everyone if the follow up app are included in the price of the treatment or do they cost extra?

We have never had a review and was just wondering!!!

love to all
lizzylou
xxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello everyone

I hope that you have had a relaxing Sunday.

Lou - good luck for your pregnyl injection tonight.  Make sure that you tap the top of the bottle to make sure the liquid is all in the bottom of the bottle and wrap some tissue around the tip when you snap the top off so you don't cut yourself.  I have done both of these stupid things!!!  You will enjoy the first few days of doing nothing and then it gets harder. I don't want to dampen your enthusiasm, just share how I was.  For my last 2 ww I spent hours doing sudoko which really took my mind off everything.  Now I am really hooked and I hadn't done it before then.

Thanks for the info about the film.  I will definitely go and see it.

LizzyLou - you should definitely have a follow up and are probably feeling strong enough now, like we are?  Yes, the appointment is included in the fees you have already paid so get booking!!

Sharon - good to hear from you after all this time.  Good luck for your FET.

Sara - have a fantastic time away

Hugs to you all

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hiya Girls !!

oh no my last post for a few days i bet you can't wait to get rid of me  , 
Sorry i havent been very active been doing loads of washing wasnt back till late yesterday and then of course had to watch X factor ~ think the right people were voted off 

 Lou hope injection goes well sending you loads & loads of positve vibes for egg collection Tuesday ~ oh and some bubbles      

Emma, really pleased to hear you are going for your review i know it's going to be hard but it's a step closer 

LizzyLou ~ I didn't pay for my follow up appointment and havent been sent an invoice, Did you Nikki or Katy ? Sharon it's lovely to hear from you ~ yes waiting rooms can be a little quite and dauting but your know if i am in there i always break the ice and say hello ! 

Lou i read that book you mentioned & so did Dh i have to admit i found it a little hard as i didnt think they were very together or suppoertive as a couple i mean come on calling your other half less attractive  

Lizzy ~ hope to speak soon on Live Chat before Jane Eyre   xxx

Cassis How are you hun ~ hope you have a good week and don't work too hard,

Rae sweetheart thinking of you loads and sending lots of positive vibes and bubbles your way     

Nikki  thinking of you hun, not long till we start again hey ! get those zita west's down you, Hope your mum & dad are back safe,

Ok girls i will leave the meet in your capiable hands and see what i come back too heehee !!

can't wait to meet you all and give you a big hug in person but for now have this







  

Lots of love 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Just a quickie to wish Sara a lovely break away- we'll miss you! Thanks for all your good wishes and to Emma, for the warnings about the Pregnyl - I shall heed your advice. Only a few hours to go now... Sara, I know what you mean about the book, I thought likewise! Not long till last episode of Jane Eyre!!! Mind you, I'm also going to put a tape in for Prime Suspect 'cos I like that too (but not as much as Jane Eyre )

Have a nice evening all,

Lou x


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi there everyone.  Hope you've all had lovely weekends.

Sara - Have a fantastic time away.  Enjoy!  Will look forward to hearing about it when you are back.

Lou - Wishing you lots of luck with the Pregnyl... you might even be doing it now as I type this message.  What time is your egg collection on Tuesday?

Lizzylou - We also didn't pay for follow up - I wasn't sure if it was included or not when I booked the appointment but it seems it's included in the treatment.  It really does help to go and talk it all through - I hope you can get an appointment soon.

Sharon - Hi there again.  Nice to hear from you.  Do you think these hypnotherapy CDs can be helpful?  I have now bought 2 and have to say I find them relaxing... so feel it must be doing some good, but wondered what your opinion is as hypnotherapist.  Good luck with FET.

Does anyone know when clinic will be up and running again after Christmas as we are now thinking of waiting til then for next treatment.  Will give them a call and try to find out.

Hello to everyone else.  Take care.

Cass x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Cass 

Just seen your message should be in bed as i need to get up at 5am i have to work before we go only till 10am but it's still a pain in the  , 

In regards to the cd i find it very relaxing but always fall asleep think that's the trick   ... 

I got a letter about moving my embryos to the new clinic but that would be done @ the end of dec i think the clinic will be open again as of 5-6th Jan not 100% sure what date, but i won't be having my embyros moved as i want them back before that    

Right hubby is calling he thinks i am a internet well FF adidic   

Speak soon 
Love Sara xxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Morning girls

Just to let you know that when I made our follow up appointment I asked Kay whether or not it was included in the treatment fees and she said that it was. 

Cass - I don't know when the clinic will re-open in January but I am sure that I read somewhere it would be 2nd January.  If anyone finds out please let us know.

Wasn't Jane Eyre great?  I found it so hard not to cry!  I have also taped Prime Suspect as I love that too.

I have to tell you the funniest thing that happened during the night (3am to be precise!).  We were fast asleep until my DP was awoken by purring right by his face and then a wet nose on his shoulder ... we don't have any pets so it was a complete shock.  We turned on the light to find our neighbours cat looking very startled at us.  I screamed out loud as I was so taken aback!!  It then shot downstairs and was waiting by the back door to be let out again.  What I think happened is that we have a cat flap which was put in by the people who used to own the house and I think it must have been opened at some point without us realising it.  It really did give us a terrible fright and then I couldn't go back to sleep as I kept imagining the cat had left us a "present" of a mouse or something by our bed!!

Have a good day everybody and enjoy the sunshine and warmth

Emma
xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi everyone

Emma- how funny!! I would have been paranoid that it had brought in a frog as I have a major phobia of frogs!!

lou- how are you coping with school and treatment together....not long before half term now you timed it well!!!!

The clinic does open on the 2nd i remember asking and apparantly it is supposed to be lovely!!! (not that i want to see it if you know what i mean, unless for preg scan of course)

I made my follow up app today and then guess what.....yep you guessed it AF paid a visit so I called back and have decided to use my frozens but I have soooooo many questions to ask!!!!

hope everyone is well....we need to keep on the front page or else Sara will be very disappointed on her return!!!

take care everyone

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

LizzyLou - have you booked a baseline scan or don't you have that for FET?  When is your follow up appointment? I am sure you will feel better afterwards.

Lou - I hope that you managed your injections without too much trouble.  Good luck for your EC tomorrow.  Sending you lots of positive vibes for lots of lovely eggs.   

Have a nice evening everyone.

Emma
xx


----------



## sal24601 (Jan 3, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Please forgive me crashing your thread. I have had 3 x ICSi at SEFC, Mr R is great! I gather the SEFC is moving. Do you know when and where to and how long the clinic will be closed for?

Think we will be back there for one last go next year sometime.

Sal


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi girls!

Well, managed the Pregnyl ok - seemed like quite a lot of liquid to inject in one go! Nearly had a mishap though. As we were setting everything up, dh snapped off the glass tops (with a tissue- thank you Emma) and then bumped into the table and knocked one over. Luckily, none of the powder came out but as you can probably imagine, the air was blue!! Looking forward to no injections tonight. I've just popped round to my parents' and borrowed a carrier bag full of soppy DVDs to keep me occupied. Lizzylou, school have been very good about this all. It's somewhat of a setback for them, me disappearing after today, as I'd tried to plan it so it would coincide with HT. However, my body thought otherwise! Until now, I don't think I've done too badly. I've carried on as normal and booked early morning scans so I was only a little bit late. Lizzy, are you about to start another FET then? If so, good luck!

I've got to go in for 10.15 tomorrow and the EC will be at 11.30. I'm just starting to feel a bit apprehensive about it all. I guess that I just don't know what to expect. Another daft question... do I need to take PJs or anything. I know that I wear a gown for the EC but what about afterwards? Is there anything else I should take apart from some pads and my sharps bin? Also, what should I be doing healthwise over the next few days before (and after ET)? I'm eating brazil nuts and drinking pineapple juice - is that right?  - but can I give the mega-protein diet a rest now that the egg growing is over? I'm sooo sick of milk.

A friend has just called so I'll pop back later,

Lou x


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello everyone!

Lou - Glad Pregnyl went well - it's just so nervewracking isn't it and knocking it over and spilling it is just your worst nightmare.  Afraid I can't give you any advice re EC as we've only done IUI until now - IVF next... so I'll be asking you all the questions soon!!  Good luck tomorrow - hope it all goes well.  Will be thinking of you.

Emma - I've asked clinic when they re-open and been told it's 2nd Jan (no more baseline scans after 30th Nov).  Are you going to do treatment in Jan?

Lizzylou - Am pleased you are doing FET.  Wishing you lots and lots of luck for a happy outcome.

Sal - Clinic is moving to Queens Road, T Wells at beginning of Jan I think.

Hope Sara is having lovely hol.  Take care everyone.

Cass x


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't posted for a while, been reading through but nothing to tell you really?? 

Lou - Good luck for tomorrow!!   Hope you get lots of juicy eggies! Your doing the right thing with pineapple juice and brazils, I did that to, only one small glass of pineapple juice though. Lots of rest, in fact Zita West recommends bed rest for three days when your precious embies are onboard, not sure I could manage that though!!! But you should take it easy, dvd's watching on the settee is what is required!!

Sara - You will be enjoying your break by now I hope!!  

Looking forward to the meet so we can put faces to names!

Love and hugs to everyone else.

Willow
xxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Lou - well done with your pregnyl.  I can only imagine how you felt you when the table was knocked by your DH. Thank goodness it wasn't one of the liquid ones.  You don't need to take anything with you for the EC.  You will just wear a gown and stay in that until you leave.  You will probably leave about 2 or so I would think once you have had some sandwiches (DH will get some too!).  The only advice I have to give is that you take it easy for the next couple of days at least and don't do much at all.  Thinking of you as you embark on your 2www.  Any more questions, ask away.  I am only too happy to help if I can.     I didn't bother with the extra milk before EC but I am sure that you can ease off on that now.  You must try and drink at least 2 litres of water a day to flush all the drugs out.  Good luck and big hugs.

Emma
xx


----------



## kitty10 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hallo SEFC girls.  I always avidly read this thread but so far have not joined in.  So please can I join!!

I have had two IUIs at SEFC and am now debating whether to move on to IVF or to have the third IUI as recommended by Mr R. I just feel that we are throwing money at something which gives us no answers. At least doing IVF would help us know what is going wrong.

I wondered what your views were, and/or whether any of you know what the success rates for IVF are like at SEFC? None are published by HFEA but the SEFC booklet says that if you ask, they tell you - well, they wouldn't tell me yesterday and i wondered if Mr R had told any of you (in my consultation with him we only talked about IUI so didn't talk about success rates for IVF).

Also I see that you are talking about meeting up - i live nearby (sevenoaks), and would love to join in with that too if i'm allowed....none of my friends have ever been through any of this and it gets rather lonely!

lots of luck to all of you
Kitty10 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Kitty10 - of course you are welcome - I actually had two IUI's and then decided on IVF.  I am not sure about the success rates for IVF though, please let me know if you manage to find out as I should really know - its a bit odd that they wouldn't tell you yesterday.  You are more than welcome to come when we meet up.  I live between Sevenoaks and Maidstone and I think we are going to meet somewhere we can all got to easily.

Rae - I hope everything is OK - haven't heard from you for a while

Hi to everyone else and bye too - My mum and I decided last night that we are going to Germany tomorrow (Wed) to see my Nan we will be back on the 25th (next Wed).  Its amazingly short notice but the tunnel is booked and I have been rushing around like a crazy thing trying to get sorted - still haven't packed though.  I only hope that I do not get AF before I get back as that would be disasterous.  I ovulated on Sat so by rights it shouldn't arrive, fingers crossed.

Lou - best of luck with you egg collection - lets hope you get loads of loevly eggs.

Hi to everyone else!!

Nikki xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi girls  

Just popping on quickly to update - then back to bed I go. EC went very well. I was out like a light almost as soon as they put the sedative in and only started to come round towards the end when I got the hiccups - must have made things a bit trickier for Mr R. Was starving afterwards and tucked into a massive plate of sarnies! Well, good news so far as they managed to get 18 eggies which I was thrilled about. Mr R said that there was quite a big change from my last scan on Friday. Fiona told us that dh's sample was fine and she's got enough good uns to match together (we're having ICSI.) Just awaiting that phonecall tomorrow now. Please let some fertilise   Thanks again for all your good wishes and advice- I really appreciate it.

Welcome to Sal and Kitty - we'd love you to join us on our meet! Nikki, have a great time in Germany -   stay away!!

Love and hugs to you all. I'll let you know what happens next. Please keep everything crossed for us,

Love Lou x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Guys

Lou - thats fab 18!!!! Well done!!! I expect you8 are resting right now but good luck for tom and ET

I had baseline for FET today and as usual my lining still to thick but am going back on fri and am also going to have a test as the last couple of times they have seen something which looks like a polyp!!! Yet another thing1!! AGH!!

hope everyone else is doing ok welcome sal and kitty

i am looking forward to the meet but def cannot do the 25th 

emma good luck with follow up let us know how it goes

love to everyone

lizzylou


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Good evening everyone!

Lou - Am really pleased EC went well for you today.  18 eggs is great ... have my fingers crossed that your phone call tomorrow brings very good news.  Take it easy.

Lizzylou - Hope your scan on Fri brings you the news you want.  Are you still able to start FET with your lining being too thick?  I don't understand what that means as my problem is the opposite - too thin - and that's not good either.  It's all so complicated isn't it?

Kitty - Welcome to you.  We had 2 IUIs but have now decided IVF is the next step for us.  It's really hard to know what to do for the best isn't it?  Good luck with making your decision.

Nikki - Have a lovely time in Germany.  Enjoy!

Hi to everyone else too.  Take care.

Cass x


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi all hope everyones ok i was at hospital monday and asked when closing ect hes closing on 22 december and opening 2 january at new place as i was bit worried as someone said he was doing last treatments at end of novemer but hes doing last egg trancfers on 22 dec about cds yes they can help obviously one to one is best but they do help id recomend them so long as you get  a good one you want the right words ect hope that helps sharon


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Morning everyone

Lou - Congratulations on your lovely crop of eggs.     I hope that you are still OK and resting up ready for your phone call this morning.  Sending you lots of positive thoughts.  Do let us know what your embies have been doing!!

Kitty10 - Welcome to the thread.  Of course you can join in.  We had two IUIs and then moved on to IVF but that was at the recommendation of Mr R.  I would seriously recommend that you follow what he suggests you do.  IVF is quite invasive and very expensive.  In fertility terms you are still young which is probably why he suggests another IUI instead of IVF. I am 40 so my clock is ticking almost too fast now!!  The clinic's website does show success rates under clinic data for both IUI and IVF so take a look.  The site is www.sefc.co.uk.

LizzyLou - I hope your next scan shows your lining to be thin enough.  Finger's crossed.  I have the opposite problem with mine like Cass.

Hope everyone else is OK.  Dobby - where are you?  Hope you are OK?

Hugs to you all 

Emma
xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Well, I feel like the bottom has fallen out of my world. Just had my call from Fiona and only 1 out of the 18 eggs has fertilised. I just didn't know what to say. Stupid me had imagined that I'd be OK with 18 to try. I wasn't even that nervous about the phonecall because I was thinking that _some_ must have. I don't know how well I processed what she said but it sounds like the sperm they used were ok (despite their worries about dh's sample) so it must have something to do with my eggs. I just don't understand. My FSH was 7.4, I've never had any gynae problems in the past, and Mr R was telling me that everything was perfect while I was stimming. Sorry to be so self-pitying but I can't help but feel like someone up there hates me today. My poor Mum, she had come over to be with me today, and I had to ask her to go home because I wanted to be alone. I don't feel like I can really let go in front of her. My brother (my only sibling) died suddenly of a brain haemorrage 6 years ago, aged 20, and I just can't bear to upset her any more.

Fiona sounded pretty stunned by it all. I think it was very unexpected. I just don't understand why. Do any of you have any ideas? I don't know enough about this to begin to figure out what has happened. So much for resting, I feel like giving up and going back to work. We've now got to wait and see whether this one fertilised egg actually becomes an embryo and whether, therefore, we even need a transfer on Friday. She said she'd let us know tomorrow. The worst thing is, if this doesn't work, the future looks bleak if my eggs are already rubbish at 31.

I'm sorry for this lengthy whine. I'm just so devastated 

Lou x


----------



## kitty10 (Apr 3, 2006)

Dear Lou

I know that i am a new member of the gang -  but I am so sorry to hear your news. I cannot imagine what a shock it must be. I hope that they have some good answers for you as to possible causes, when you aren't so much in shock.  

There is nothing i can say to make it any better but you aren't on your own.

Look after yourself today and i really hope that the one you've got makes it. you never know. you MUST keep hoping and I will keep hoping for you too.

Kitty10 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks, Kitty, I've just posted my experience on the main board to see if anyone has any ideas. I'm just in complete shock at the moment and don't know what to do with myself,

love Lou x


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Oh my god Lou - that was the last thing I expected to hear.  I am so very sorry - I really don't know what to say as I don't understand what has gone wrong, what did Fiona say - I thought Mr R said the eggs were good quality yesterday  

I hope so much that you will have an embryo tomorrow, have a think about any questions you may have for Fiona too.

I'm going away for a week this afternoon so won't be on again until next Wed so please don't think that I have forgotton about you.

Wishing you the best of luck for tomorrows call.

Nikkixx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thank you Nikki,

I feel like I'm going nuts, sitting here at home on my own. This site is such a refuge, isn't it? I called dh at work and he's going to call Fiona (she invited him to) to talk through this. I was so shocked that I probably forgot to ask a lot. It doesn't make a lot of sense really. They were pleased after EC but I don't know how easy it is to tell whether eggs are 'good' at that stage. She certainly sounded pretty shocked herself. Is there anything I can do to improve my eggs? She did mention that many may have been too immature and that several had tried to fertilise but had done so 'abnormally.' I hope you have a good week away in Germany. Crumbs, we could really do with some better luck in our little gang, couldn't we?

Love Lou x


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

I agree with the better luck part - so far I don't think there are any successes - whats going on.  Still you never know what news tomorrow may bring.  Sometimes when they fertilise abnormally it can mean that more than one sperm tried to get into the egg, also the aggs are given a score of 1-4 - 1 is immature and 4 is mature, you should ask your DH to find out what yours were.  

When I saw Mr R for my follow up he suggested I try a different drug as my eggs had a dark zona, you should ask about this too.

I have to go and get ready now but fingers crossed you get to ET.

Lots of love and hugs.  

Nikki


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Lou - I have just logged on to hope that I would hear good news from you and feel totally devastated for you.  You do still have hope though, please try and find some positive thoughts and strength from somewhere.  You only need to have one embryo for a little person and hopefully you will have one to put back.  I am sure that it is going to be torture for you while you have yet another wait to find out if you get an embryo.  I am praying that this will be the case and that we will get our first positive and buck the trend on the board at the moment.  Be kind to yourself and do whatever you feel is right for you.  Sending you big hugs.

Emma
xxx


----------



## kitty10 (Apr 3, 2006)

Lou,  I hope that your DH's conversation with Fiona gives you some answers to your questions.  Let us know how you get on and I have my fingers crossed with the news on your one embie.

I sound really self-centred to turn the conversation back to myself, but i have my baseline scan with Mr R on Friday morning and am doing IVF for the first time. Does anyone have any hints or tips?  Has indeed anyone been successful at SEFC recently? - I am a bit demoralised by the news on this board - you are all so lovely and yet there's been such a run of bad luck - but I do want to stick to SEFC as they've been really nice to deal with (and they're convenient).

sorry again to lou, for talking about myself.  If we have a meet up you can stamp on my foot or something!

Kitty10xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Lou - I hope that your DH has had some answers to your questions.

Kitty - please don't feel bad about asking about info for you.  IVF is a big deal and a bit scary the first time.  The baseline scan is the easiest part of the treatment in some ways.  It is to make sure that your lining is thin enough to start your injections.  I am sure that the clinic does get results and that we have all be unlucky.  Dobby who used to post on here is now 17 weeks or so I think by now.  Don't give up hope before you have even begun your treatment!!  You and your DP or DH will go into the scan room and you will be asked to go into the bathroom and change into a very attractive(!) robe for the scan.  It is a probe which is inserted into you and is all over very quickly and is painless.  For me it was certainly less pain than having a smear.  You will be given your prescription for your drugs and told to start injecting that day if all is well.  After that, you will probably be asked to go back for another scan a week later.

Hope this helps

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello my little love's ... iv'e been bad & we came home early just a bit of a nightmare with 2 cats and dog but maily because our little Maisy was crying to go out so hey ho we are home & it's good to be baqck 

I have missed you, 


Lou ~ just been reading on the messages i really am in shocked oh sweetheart i really can not understand what had happened,   ~ i really hope that the one that did fertilise is going to carry on fighting and turn in to a wonderful embryo & then of course your long long awaited baby, ~ life is too unfair for words just when you think you could be home and dry it's a horrible thing, sadly i have no words of wisdom as at 31 you are young in terms of IVF i mean getting 18 eggs showed that you did everything you could ~ wondering what happened when they did the icis ? 

Just want you to know i'm thinking of you sweetheart & wishing things were different,  little one is a fighter and hangs on  

Welcome all the newbies i will be back online later and do a proper update and personals better help Dh unpack , 

thinking of you all
Sara xxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Sara - welcome back.  I am sorry that you have had to cut your holiday short.    I was so surprised to see that you have posted today and thought I had lost the plot!  What are you going to do for the rest of the time you are off?

Emma
xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi guys,

Thanks for all your sweet messages - they mean a lot - and welcome home Sara. Did you have a nice time? Kitty, don't worry, i won't stamp on your foot  The baseline scan was fine and nothing to worry about. As Emma said, you change into the attractive gown, the probe hardly goes in far at all and you get to watch it all on the screen. If all is well, you'll get your prescription and instructions on how to do the injections - make sure you get the proper instructions, however, as I had a mishap (as you may have read!!)

Sweet dh appeared home at lunchtime. He was too distraught to stay at work and wanted to be with me. We've talked and talked and hugged and hugged and I feel much better for that! Dh phoned the clinic and spoke to Rachel who was very helpful. She said that out of the 18, 11 were mature enough to do ICSI with, a couple of these collapsed when the needle entered (great! balloon-like eggs), a few more didn't fertilise and, most freaky sounding of all, three fertilised abnormally, ending up with 3 nuclei instead of 2! That left only one eggie who did what it was meant to. She also commented that the cytoplasm in the eggs was grainy - i.e. they were not good quality. I just can't believe it really. My FSH level was ok and I thought that if your eggs were 'getting on a bit' you wouldn't produce many follies. This was obviously a simplistic view! It's now 'fingers-crossed' for the lone egg but I'm finding it hard to be particularly positive. I'm just desperate to know what is wrong with my eggs and whether I can do anything about it to help in the future  Do any of you have any ideas? Don't worry about upsetting me, I couldn't feel much worse  They were certainly pretty mystified at the clinic - they said that something similar had happened to one other couple this year, and that it was very unusual. They did, however, say that this couple's previous cycle had been normal. Oh, what to think...

Sorry to bring us down again, guys! Who knows, maybe things will be ok tomorrow...

Lou x


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh Lou, I am so pleased that your DH is so supportive.  My DP was fantastic when we went through our terrible time.  It does make such a difference.  At least you now have some answers about what happened.  I am afraid that I don't have any words of wisdom to say and I certainly wouldn't want to give you any false information based on what I think I know.  Please, please try and be positive about your one good fertilisation; it might be all that you need for your dream to come true.  Let's hope so!

Big, big hugs

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hiya Girls 

Ohh feel strange to be home after such a short break .. I guess the accomedations wasn't what we expected plus poor maisy she really was not impressed but being a rspca cat i didnt want her to be put in a cattery without us i think she may have felt we had abadaned her, Darcy & libby had a great time, 

We went down the beach with libby who just loved it and enjoyed every minute she was so brave and run in the sea, we had fish & chips sat in a rock watching the waves crash against the rocks it was lovely, 
it was nice shame it wasnt longer but it's so nice to be home DH has book a supprised for me on friday i keep trying to get it out of him but he says we have to drive for about and hour & half and it's something i have always wanted ~ i will let you know   i will like it i'm such a fussy moo, 

Lou ... it's so hard isnt it searching for answers thinking why has this happened and nothing making any sence, i am worring if maybe the drug wasnt the correct one, sadly i don't have my Zita west book at the moment .. but i'm sure she mentioned how to improve egg quality, 

You are right i was under the impression that the older you got or the higher you fsh was indicated by the number of folicles, i will look into this for you hun, 
So glad you have Dh with you lots of hugs is def in order but it's not all over i have seen many stories where couples have only ended up with one and things didnt look hopful but are now happy parents, so hang on hun it's not over, 

Emma thanks for the welcome back can't keep away long can i ~ bet you didnt have time to miss me ! 

Lizzylou ~ Hope your review & scan went well, so how long till ET ?? I really can not wait for Af to get back on the rollercoaster WE have to have some good news soon don't we girls !! 

 

sara xxxx


Adding some pics of libby enjoying her holiday


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello everyone!

Lou - I was absolutely stunned to read your posting - so I can only imagine how you must be feeling.  I know there is nothing at all I can say to you that other people haven't already said - but I too feel that you must hang on in there and try to feel positive.  I hope so much for you that it is a tough little embie which is just going to keep on getting stronger and stronger each day and grow into a gorgeous little person.  Am thinking of you and really hope that you get good news from the clinic tomorrow.

Sara - Lovely to have you back.  Hope your surprise on Friday is a lovely one.

Don't really know what else to say today.  I just hope so much that we start to have some good news on this thread - we surely deserve it.  Take care everyone.

Cass x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh Girls we really do need some good news don't we, it's almost to much to bare all this bad news as it's all so shocking,   

I have wrote to santa and all i want is for us wonderful woman to have our dream     Just hang on girls we will get there,   

I know there is so much heartache so much pain ... some many unanswered questions the main one being " why me " 

So glad we all have each other  i think the meet will really help us all, 

Thinking of you all 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Morning girls,

Sara, I agree that the meet will do us a lot of good- group hug in order I think! Well, feeling v. anxious now, awaiting that phonecall this morning. Hang on in there little embie   - our only hope (sounds a bit like Star Wars when I say that.) One thing that reassured us a bit was that Fiona very kindly phoned us last night to say it had divided and looked ok. Just hoping it's made it through the night and can hang on in there till tomorrow. It's grim pinning your hopes on just the one though.

Sorry, this is going to be a bit   but I must ask whether you found the cyclogest fairly hideous. I didn't feel too painful after EC but now, I'm totally bloated, my tummy hurts everywhere and (sorry, tmi) I'm very constipated/windy - lucky dh!  Also, after EC (sorry, far tmi again) I only had a tiny bit of spotting when I wiped but last night when I went for a wee, a blob of blood and stuff fell out (possibly scar tissue?) and when I wiped this morning, there was brown blood (like the latter part of af.) Does this sound normal?

After being told that my lining was good, I'm now paranoid that that's what the blood is and that I won't even be able to have the one embie put back. What fun this all is   I feel such an idiot for being so chirpy the other night and for daring to think that I could relax a bit. It doesn't seem to work that way, does it? Anyhows, I'll pop in later to tell you what's happening. Thanks again for all your lovely supportive messages - don't know how I'd manage without you guys,

Love to all,

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning Lou ~       

Hang on little one you can do it       Lou i'm keeping everything crossed that your embryo makes it and you can go for transfer friday  

Please don't feel stupid for relaxing and thinking you were over the   there are so many to cross, i have to admit i felt i had been quite naive in thinking it would work 1st time for me, i took it for granted that i had good embryos and why shouldnt it, 

sadly it dosent work like that even if you have ticked all the boxes, so please don't worry sadly it's all out of your hands and nature now has taken over what will be will be, 

But i have to say i have seen more success with people's cycles when it looks all doom & gloom oh i feel like i'm not helping it's hard sometimes to get across what you want to say without sounding harsh or insentitive which i would never want you to think, 

I have to say if i was in your shoes i would have felt & done the same you had as Mr R said a text book cycle , i would have relaxed abit after hearing that so please don't beat your self up for letting your guard down we are only human & it happens  

owww must be so very hard waiting for this call ... so good to know little one has already divided      

Want you to know i am thinking of you and sending loads of positive vibes 
Sara xxxx 
Ps sorry to ramble on


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Aww, Sara, don't worry about saying the 'wrong thing' - I'm not easily offended   and I really appreciate your response. Dh has just left for work so now it's just me and the phone- nail-biting stuff...

What do you think your dh has planned for Friday? Sounds interesting!!

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Lou just re read your message i havent answered any of your questions, in regards to the blood it's normal in the fact it happened to me and the brown stay a day or two but it's normal as i asked kay & she was like oh don't worry just old blood it's good it's come away now than after ET as that would be very scary,

With the cyclogest oh i had the same as you but windy is an understatement







poor matt as i was in a lot of pain i couldnt get up and leave the room like i usually do so he heard them all 







try not to worry the bloatedness goes but the wind dosent really,

As for friday i have no idea as we are preteding we are still on holiday well he is really ... i keep thinking the only thing i really want is a baby i know it's not that  i'm sooooo excited i will get on the board & tell you asap,

It's horrid isnt it sitting by the phone esp if your on your own get a cuppa & put the telly on i think they ring after 10 don't they ??

Sara xxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi,

Well, I'm feeling (cautiously) optimistic again. Fiona just called to say that the embie is still with us and doing what it's meant to be doing - and it looks like the other eggie they did ICSI on yesterday morning has fertilised too (although she said not to get too excited about that one) so it _looks_like we're on for tomorrow afternoon. She's going to phone tomorrow morning to confirm that everything is still ok to go ahead. Phew - for now, at least! I'm now going to make myself rest a bit (and do all the things like drinking water, eating brazils that I meant to do yesterday but couldn't be bothered to in the circumstances ) so that this spotting might stop. Thanks for the answers to my grim Qs, Sara. Your windy picture made me giggle 

Hmn, time for those costume dramas, methinks...

Love Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

That's wonderful news Lou      

Still keeping everything crossed, me being me does it mean you might have two transfered ?? .... yes i def think a drama is in order ! wish i could join you, 

Jane eyre was great wasnt it ... i have to admit i did   a little but it was worth it ! 

Sara xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just a quick post i know Rae hasn't been on to update but all i can say is today she needs loads of positive vibes / bubbles and thoughts to be with her & Dh, also her cat has been rushed to the vets & may need an operation, it never rains but it's pours !! 

So here is a truck load of positive vibes for Rae & her Dp







          

Love Sara xxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello everyone

Lou - I am so pleased that you have had some good news and I hope that you have had more good news today.  Thinking of you and sending you loads of positive vibes   .  I had just the same symptoms as you after EC and with the cyclogest -  not very pleasant at all!!

Rae- I hope you are OK too and everything is going well.  I am not sure exactly where you are in your treatment now.  Sending you loads of positive thoughts and vibes too.   .  I hope that your cat is OK.

I hope everyone else is OK.  Sara -  has AF shown up so you can get on the rollercoaster again?  You so deserve to get a  .

Love and babydust to all my hopeful FF

Emma
xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello,

Rae- sending you   and to your dh too. I hope you're ok and that your cat is alright. 

Have been a bit more rested today but I jump a mile every time the phone rings  The spotting seems to have stopped which is good. I think that they will transfer the two if the little one is up to it. I don't think it has cleaved or anything so it might not do anything. I'm pinning my hopes on the other one  I just want to go and get them put in now. It sounds utterly pathetic but it makes me feel quite emotional to imagine them just sitting there. I guess it just feels significant 'cos it's the closest we've ever got to something that is part of both of us - sorry, my hormones (and the costume dramas) are affecting my mind 

Lou x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

I've just been catching up after a few busy days in the office (and also out on training). 

Lou: I'm so sorry to hear about your fertilisation rate, but I'm keeping everything crossed that the ET will go OK tomorrow.  You mustn't beat yourself up about it - I think one of the worst aspects of coping with IVF is that on the one-hand the science is so advanced and amazing, but on the other it is still in the lap of the gods and they know so little.  I'm not sure that saying something is "text-book" is necessarily a good thing, because there is still fate that can intervene.  

Sara: I look forward to hearing about the surprise DH has got for you tomorrow.  It's my birthday on Monday and we've both booked the day off, but I don't think there's anything in particular planned.  Hopefully we'll drive down to the coast and walk on the beach, and then have a meal back in Tunbridge Wells in the evening.


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Guys

I have not been online for a a day or two and wow what a lot to catch up on!!!!

Lou am so sorry about the fert news but i have a good feeling for you and at the end of the day it only takes ONE embie and on my other site i have heard of people devastated like you with low fert rates and then getting preg!!!  I always do really well with fert, eggs, sperm and embies, they rocket on at a great rate but hey guess what no baby yet!! So it does not nec mean bad news CHIN UP!!! Dont give up girl and all the best for fri!!

hope all is well with everyone else and am looking forward to meeting you all can you imagine how much we are going to gas!!!!!       

I think the situ with my lining is that is needs to shed (i.e.period) and then build up it is not too thick in gen but was just too thick at baseline. Mr r said i had a gorgeous endometrium which sounded really odd when he said it but i know what he means!!!

Sara lovely to have you back we missed you!!! Were you impressed that we kept on the front page?

anyhow take care will let you know the results of fri!!!!

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Morning  

Have been up for ages 'cos I'm feeling nervous about today. They are going to phone again this morning to update so we'll know then whether we're definitely going this afternoon  Dh is being so lovely to me. When he came home from work last night, he presented me with a Monsoon jumper that he'd bought in his lunch-hour and thought would keep me cosy while I'm lounging about. I feel so lucky to have him, whatever the outcome with the embie/s. Thanks again to you all for your positivity and kindness. I know that you've all been through it and much worse and I'm sorry I've been writing such 'me' posts of late - I know you understand 

Sara- today's the day. I'm so curious about what you'll be getting up to. Have a wonderful time and tell us all. Where did you go on your break 'cos the beach looked lovely?

Katy-   for Monday and I hope that you and dh have a wonderful day out together.

Lizzy- Sorry if I'm being dense but am I right in thinking that you've got to wait for af, then can have a baseline - and will this be for another FET or a fresh cycle? I had to smile at your 'gorgeous endometrium'- I can imagine Mr R saying that!

I've been very disobedient and (in boredom really) started researching our problem on the internet yesterday (sorry, Sara, just like you told me not to) and it really is very unusual. It just doesn't seem to be the stage at which things go wrong. I wish I could get some answers because it gets you wondering whether we're incompatible or something. Speaking to Fiona yesterday, she said that she was happy enough with the look of the eggs and sperm and said that she was expecting to come in the next morning to see several fertilised. My FIL's theory (another classic) is that 'they dropped them on the floor'- hmmn. She said that some were a bit grainy looking and sticky when she injected them. I just wonder what causes that and whether there's anything I can do about it. She did say it wasn't age-related quality issues. I was looking through the Embryology achives on here and there are a couple of similar situations to mine but the response of the embryologist is that, basically, it shouldn't happen with ICSI. What to think? Still, I know that I've really got to 'get over it' and concentrate on (hopefully  ) receiving my embie today. 

Lou x


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Morning everyone!

Lou - just want you to know that I am thinking of you today and I do so hope that you get at least one embie put back.  As have all said, you only need one to implant to make your dream come true.  Your DH sounds wonderful and is obviously supporting you loads which does help.  You should try to stop researching on the internet; I did that when I had my m/c and wished I hadn't as is threw up more questions than it answered!!!  It must be hard though, especially as you know it is such an unusual thing to happen.  At least you know that you are not ageing prematurely!!!

Sara - have a fantastic day today and enjoy your surprise.  Do tell us all about it as we are all dying to know what it is!!

Lizzylou - I hope that your scan  goes well today and that your lining has thinned.

Katy - have a very Happy Birthday on Monday and enjoy your day at the seaside.

Emma
xx


----------



## kitty10 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hallo everyone

I saw Mr R this morning and am going ahead with IVF this cycle. I thought i was prepared after doing two IUIs - but goodness - the amount of drugs is scary compared to IUI. Am so pleased to be doing it and trying not to think about our exhausted financial resources after we've done this go.

It will be Mr Wilcox doing our EC and ET (if we get there) as Mr R will be away. That upsets me a bit, although Mr W is nice too, i suppose i just feel that i know mr R better.

So i am injecting from tonight and start stimming tomorrow....someone remind me what i should be eating and drinking....i am so rubbish i cannot really think what foods have protein in. And i should be drinking a lot of water, and milk - are those alternatives or should i be having both.

Lou - do let us know how you get on today. My fingers and toes are crossed for you.  I know it is not a time to be amused but your FIL's theory did make me laugh. i do hope that that isn't the reason!!  The jumper present sounds lovely. My DH is very sweet but he would never have the initiative to do something like that. what a sweetheart your DH is.

Kitty10 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi all you wonderful lot 

I need my hand slaped as i have been so busy i didnt get time to wish lovely Lou lots of positive vibes fot ET , so i am now converting them to sticky vibes thinking of you hun, Yes you was naughty to be doing internet searches ~ but we are all the same just can't help yourself, 

            

Kitty10 ~ wishing you lots & lots of luck for your IVF cycle i know it must seem so scary sadly IUI was not an option for us but i remember how it felt those 3 little letters seemed so big (IVF) ... we are all here to support you  
In regards to eatting nothing to specail zita west suggest you up your protein to 75g a day which inclued one to glasses for milk if you drink it ~ if so the organic one is better as it dosent contain animal hormones, 

Lizzylou thanks for you lovely welcome back   i'm very pleased to hear that you managed to keep us on the front page   that's my girls!!  

Had a lovely day today .. We went to a place near clacton on sea   .... We stoped at a farm house i was wondering what Dh had in mind i had a lovely new top on   .. Any way turns out i have a little baby boy BSH kitten   i have always dreamed of owning a blue boy .. i was just so so over the moon, Dh had called the lady we got Darcy from and planed it all,  I was just so excited but a tiny bit cross as we need the money for our IUI these little guys don't come cheap but i am just so over the moon, 

Dh gave me a little card which was from the blue boy saying will you be my mummy   ~ Matt just feels it will help me keep strong having him to cuddle along with the rest of my fur babies i am just so very blessed today ~ sadly as the little fella is sleepy i havent been able to get a good photo, but here's one for now, 

I have named him Rocky bear ,   

Thanks girls this really was a little dream come true for me and my dh is just the best bias i know  
Af is due on or around 24-27th Oct so just waiting wish she would come early, 

Sending lots of love to you all, 

Sara xxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just popping on quickly 'cos I'm trying to do the resting thing - for today at least! Well, all went well and we actually managed to have the two transferred - the 'little' one was in the process of trying to divide from three cells as we watched. I don't know whether they are the world's greatest embryos but they're ours and they're all tucked up inside- yippee!! Realised why I've been feeling uncomfortable when Mr R did my scan - massive ovaries! I've got to try and drink gallons but at least I understand why I feel so sore.

Kitty - good luck for your first injection and so glad that everything went well with your scan. I tried to up my protein intake and had a huge glass or organic milk each day. I was a bit naughty about the water and look at me now- so get drinking  

Sara- Thanks for your message, hun! Rocky bear is sooooo cute but what a surprise. How old is he?

Well, I'm back to put my feet up and think   thoughts after this week's rollercoaster. Love to you all (Lizzy- how did today go? What news?) and thanks again for being such a kind, supportive bunch,

Love Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh wow what wonderful news !!!          

I am just so so pleased for you what a rollercoaster hey !! hang on little one's i have always had a great feeling for you hun so pleased you have them onboard   Sending you lots of super duper sticky vibes wow so know your on the 2ww, Yes sadly i have very big ovaries as well but i'm sure with the water and lots of rest your feel better !! 

What a wonderful   you have reach today !! 

My little Boy is 11 weeks old we got him a little early as they don't go till 12-13 weeks when pedigree but as it was dh last day off we got him today !   ... his lovely wish i could bring him to the meet   

Now Lou ~ you go put your feel up and relax don't lift a finger xxxx
Sara xxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi All

Lou CONGRATS well done I knew you could do it!!!!!!!!!
Good luck and   keep resting and get that water down you. i will keep my fingers crossedxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sara I cannot believe it ANOTHER CAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what are you like??

He does look cute and waht a sweet thing for your hubbie to do...maybe the men should have a meet too and then give my DH some tips. he he he

hope evryone else is well love to all!!!

By the way scan went well today and hopefully will start FET on Mon, story too long and bizarre to tell right now maybe best for the meet!!!

take care

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Lou ~ you do make me laugh !!   I feel so so lucky to have so many wonderful fur babies ~ but lets hope this time next year we will all be holding our human babies !!      

Right must go eastenders is on i'm a big fan but not of the recent story line ~ i could do better lol  

Ohhh couldn't help myself his another photo of roxstar   (rocky) 

Sara xxx

click on photo to enlarge


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

WOW you lot have been busu! I can't keep up with all your posts!!!  

Lou - Sorry you were so disappointed with your fertilisation, BUT you have your precious embies onboard now, so relax, take it easy, talk to them everyday and think  , for your BFP!!

Sara - I'm so jealous!! I love cats and would love to have a kitten!! I keep trying to convince Carl to let me have another Siamese kitten, but is totally against it, not only do they cost £300 but they are so demanding!!  


Kitty - Welcome, hope you find lots of friends and advice on here, the girls are fantastic! 


Lizzy - Good luck for the stimms, grow eggies grow!!

Well hopefully we should be entering the madness again in three weeks! Kind of nervous about it all again, especially the gestone injections, boy do they hurt!!!!  

Love and hugs to everyone else, and if I missed anyone, forgive me!!

Willow
xx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi everyone!  Can't believe how busy everyone has been - has taken me ages to sit and read everyone's postings.

Lou - Am so glad all went well today and you have had 2 little ones put back in.  Fingers crossed - I am hoping so much that you are going to get that BFP in 2 weeks time.  I really really hope so.  Look after yourself - feet up now!

Sara - Bless little Rocky bear - he looks very cute.  Hope you have lots of fun with him.  And that is just so thoughtful of DH.  Fingers crossed AF arrives soon and you are able to start your FET.

Lizzylou - Glad your scan went well today and good luck for starting your FET on Monday.  Have a nice relaxing weekend.

Kitty - Welcome to you and lots of luck with starting your injections.  Will look forward to hearing how you are getting on.

Am sorry if I have missed anyone.  Want to wish you all a lovely weekend.

Cass x


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Good morning  

Hooray- it feels soo good to have my little embies on board. It's very daft of me really but I'm sort-of prepared for them not taking, I just couldn't bear the idea of not even getting to this stage. I was a good girl yesterday and really took it easy. Oddly enough, I think the sore ovaries helps because I feel like I need to calm down to sort them out. I keep thinking of you, Sara - how must have you have felt with 40-odd eggs  I understand that I'm not meant to be doing things like hoovering/gardening etc but what is ok? For example, I was just filling the kettle and lifting it from the sink and suddenly thought -eek, is this alright? By the way, is green tea ok to have? Sorry - yet more innane questions.. 

Sara - Rocky bear is so lovely - like the new piccie - I've been trying to suggest something to my dh but he's having none of it  Here's hoping that your af shows really soon. It must be rubbish waiting like this and, boy, doesn't the   love to play games! What does Darcy make of Rocky?

Lizzy- Please excuse me being so dense about your situation - got a bit confused. I'm glad your scan went well and that you're ready to start on Monday. What actually happens with a FET? (sorry, being nosey) Do you have to take drugs to prepare your uterus for the embies?

Kitty - Thought of you last night with your first injection - how did it go? Do you have to do injections for IUI or was this all completely new? Super good luck with your stimms tonight - what are you taking? I had Suprecur and Gonal F.

Hi Jo - missed you! I love the piccie of your Siamese in the tumble-drier. Apart from appearance, do they differ to other cats? Not long for you now - so are you starting mid Nov? How is the acupuncture going? You mentioned gestone injections in your post - are those the progesterone ones? I think I'd rather those 'cos I hate Cyclogest but do we have a choice? Mr R mentioned yesterday that there will be a tablet version soon - can't wait!!

Well, I've moved onto phase 2 of my hypnotherapy CD (after embie transfer) - put it on yesterday afternoon, promptly fell asleep and must have listened to it about 10 times (it's on my ipod shuffle  ) After being sarcastic about the first one, I must say that I went off to EC on Tuesday very relaxed (not the next day obviously but hey!) and was out like a light in theatre, so I have to wonder whether that was to do with the CD. I've never been in hospital before (not since I was born!!) so you might have expected me to be more anxious - especially after hearing about Sara and Nikki's experiences - so I do have to wonder whether it did something.

Well, better go and put my feet up again - hard life, this - think today's the day for the Pride and Prejudice box set  (pervy face for Mr Darcy)

Have a lovely Saturday everyone,

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning girls ! 

Oww what a day i had already   got up at 5, had to drive 30 miles to work as still training but as it turns out they forgot to tell me i was needed at my store so back up the M2/A2 M20 and turns out i wasn't needed there   so guess what after all that i have a full day off paid can't be bad but what a mission, 
I was only doing a few hours because Matt had work too but didnt leave till 8 .. Having Rocky is like having a little baby he is as demanding so didn't want to leave him too long, i forgot what kittens are like (amazing ) !! 

Libby, Darcy & Maisy are not too impressed but i'm sure after a week or two we will be a happy balanced house again, 

Today i have been feeling really sick and stupid me my 2nd brain was trying to conivence me i was pregnant, why do i never learn ... but i need to get that out my mind as i don't want to delay AF as i am so looking  forward to starting FET, what am i like ! 

Lou ~ i am so pleased your enjoying having your embryos on board it's an amazing feeling, did you get a little picture ? did you see them go inside you ? (little flash ) ? sadly i didnt see them but did get a scan photo which i can make out an air bubble where they were, 
oh wow Pride and Prejudice luky you i have it on dvd too but far too busy with the animals and still catching  up with the house work as i havent done any for nearly 5 days   well apart from cook, clean and wash up, 

Your hypnotherapy CD seems to really have helped you, it's was very good you were so relaxed ~ hey lucky you never going to hospital before, to think you only went to hospital to get pregnant and the next time you have to go and have things done is labour      
have a really good feeling for you Lou stay as positive as you can hun, 

Rae ~ just want you to knwo i'm thinking of you loads  hope the injections are going ok and you are drinking lots of water, don't forget the Milk 

Williow lovely to hear from you ~ ohhhh it's so wonderful to have a kitten again .. Here's hoping that you won't have time for another kitcat as your be pregnant v soon,  

better get of my butt my toes are cold need to get my heating sorted anyone know a good plumber ! 
love 
sara xxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning Girls ~ No sign of AF for me but i guess that's because i never have a regular AF only when i don't want to she was stop on 28 days with my IVF   oh well i better get my self ready i have been slack eatting lots of naughty things namley Galaxy ~ keep telling my self it's because i'm trying to win the trip to New York but i couldnt care less about that    !

All these pets are hard work .. wonder how i will ever cope with a baby or two as well but if my mum can have 6 children and a labrador so can i   ( not 6 children) what i don't have in children i will make up for in pets   feel we have already out grown this house Dh is working on the garden soon so we can have a log retreat kind of thing plus giving us an extra room as we can't extend   , 

Well i have been up every few hours with Rocky ~ playing with toys feeding him putting him in the litter tray then back to his bed which is next to mine it's good pratice !... 

Sorry i am rambling on ~ sadly time is ticking and we havent managed to sort anything out for our SEFC meet it's hard isnt it HOW about 2nd DEC ?? 
I was thinking places would be doing booking for xmas party things by then so might give us more choice of where to go ! but means we have to book asap 

Sorry to bug you all with this but i wouldnt hate to leave it and time just go by, ~  

Oww Not long now till i see Russell Brand next friday should be fun Hopful is going as well so hope i see her ! 
right better get libby out i think we may have a 2 hour walk today considering it's sunday  matt's at work get's me out of house work   
Sending my love to you all xxx
Lou ~       try not to worry to much many woman are pregnant without knowing at all some for 8-10 weeks & they carry on as normal etc what i would say if you are unsure and feel it may put added presure on you don't do it ! ~ kettle is fine and things just no heavy lifting or reaching up high, it's so very hard but your doing great   

Rae ~ hoping the injections are going ok & your not getting too many side effects  
Sara xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

HI GIRLS JUST A QUCK POST TO LET YOU KNOW WE HAVE A BIRTHDAY ON THE THREAD

KATY H ,

I HAVE MADE HER A CELEBRATIONS PAGE CLINCK LINK TO ADD TO IT !!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=71367.0#new

LOVE SARA XXX


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Evening  

We're a bit quiet at the moment - hope that means you're all busy having fun weekends! What have you been up to? Isn't it foul outside - a real evening to be tucked up in the warm. It's so dark now too, really feels like winter's on its way. I quite like this bit of winter with the lead-up to Christmas but, like most people, can't bear Jan/Feb. 

My stomach feels a bit less swollen and sore today, thank goodness. We were a bit worried yesterday as it felt so uncomfortable. I just feel quite dizzy, tired and washed out - my skin is so grey looking - would that be the good ol' progesterone? Looking forward to watching the second half of Prime Suspect tonight but I'm also going to put a tape in for 'Wide Sargasso Sea' (the prequel to Jane Eyre, on BB1 at 9!)

Sara - I'm sorry that the   is mucking you around. It must be really frustrating. My af is usually pretty regular but I know that if I'm ever hoping it will be on time (because of a holiday, special day out etc), it will be late and screw everything up. Here's a 'Come on af, show your bloomin' face' dance for you:

     

Hope you're all ok - good luck with your meds Rae, it sounds like you've started,

Lou x

P.S.   Katy - main message on your b'day board


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Evening everyone!

I hope you have all had good weekends.  We spend today boarding the rest of our loft which was a nightmare but well worth it to put everything neat and tidy!  How sad is that??!!

Lou - hope you are OK.  Take it easy and look after those embies.  Sending you lots of sticky vibes   .  The pressure is on from all us for a   and give us all hope!!

Rae- hope you are coping with your tx.

Sara - sorry that you are still waiting for   to come.  When you want her to, she never does, does she?  I bet you can't wait to get back onto the lovely roller coaster again.  You must be so pleased with your latest addition to your household.  What a lovely thing for your DH to for you.  He really is a treasure, isn't it?  I can do 2nd December but only at lunch time.  Sorry to hear you haven't sorted your heating yet.

Hello to everyone I haven't mentioned.

Hugs to you all

Emma
xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Just a quickie - I'm the same as Emma - I could do the 2nd but lunchtime only as I've already got some friends coming for dinner (and I've already put them off once 'cos of tx)

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Lou, 

Glad to hear your doing better, Yes it's always quite on weekends, thanks for the tip on what to watch as i was just thinking oh no their's nothing on ! 

I am sat here watching Jade's PA ... , 

Make sure you just take it wasy keep drinking the fuilds and just enjoy !! 


Emma ~ wow your brave up in the loof i am so scared of them possible because i'm a ten ton tess  & would fall though, Rocky is a star i call him (roxstar )   it's lovely having him the house feels so lively with all the pets keeps me very busy, 
ah the heating should be sorted by tuesday why you have to wait a week for a plumber i will never know ! 

Ok i can do lunch time on the 2nd so that 3 of us ! looking good so far  we are getting there  

thanks for the AF dance and wishing for her to come, i guess i won't start worrying till cd 32, as that's the kind of norm for me, 

Sara xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Lou ... Just notice you have done 100 posts !! well done you chatter box


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

How exciting 3 of us can make it.  Where exactly do you live Sara and Lou (not your full addresses!)   then we can start thinking about where.  I live in Ightham which is a village near Sevenoaks and Tonbridge.  Bluewater is probably not a good idea to meet up there on the first Saturday in December!!

Sara - I have just realised how many posts you have done. Have you been a FF forever or just done loads of posts in a short time?!  Congratulations anyway for so many.

I am getting ready to watch Prime Suspect too.  I thought it was great and can't wait to see whodunnit.  I do have my ideas but won't spoil your thoughts with them!!  Enjoy watching those of you who are.

Happy Birthday for Katy for tomorrow.

Emma
xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

I joined in April ~ so i think i just post too much  ... i live in lordswood which is near bluebell hill if that helps but willing to travel to wherever,

i think sometimes having so much choice with the dates can make it hard to know, we can always do too meets, if it's dosent work out,

me, Rae & my friend Julie went to a lovely beefeatter at lunch time the other week so something like that would be great ! no too expensive but a good choice of food and also not noisy! well until I  we get there  

Sara xxx 
Emma not many post till your at 100 .... which is quite alot


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Guys

Just a short mess as Dh has taken over the comp today!!

I can do 2nd also!!! So thats 4 now!!!!

I live in East Sussex and t wells is around 30 minute drive for me..jst let me know where...........anywhere but Bluewater though!!!!!

take care all

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

p.s cannot beliove how many posts you guys have done


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Pp.s i need to catch up and this is a great way of doinf it!!!


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Lizzylou you make me laugh catching up on post !! 

i would do one word post that will help you out   ~ 

Yay 4 for the meet how great is that !! so pleased        the other can make it 

sara xxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Morning  

The meet's sounding good - here's hoping that the others can make that date too. Crumbs Emma, you're just down the road from me - I live in Plaxtol! Sara - my best friend has just bought a house in Burham - is that close to where you live? I'm having a good think about somewhere good we can meet. The Chaser in Shipbourne is quite nice but that's cheeky 'cos it's near to me!! I'm thinking about what there is Tonbridge/T Wells way - that might work out roughly inbetween Sara and Lizzylou - what do you think?

Seeing as I've been very 'rested' since ET on Friday, do you think that I can potter about a bit today? How long did you rest for? I know, Sara, that you were in a lot of pain, so you would have been a bit different  . Ovaries are still sore and tummy is soooo swollen - I don't fit anything.

 Katy - hope dh is spoiling you rotten  

I'll pop back later!

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning Lou Lou ! !

Yes you go potter   trying to work our when implatation might be think it's when embryos are 6-12 days old so a big window   in saying that don't panic if you don't see any brown/deep red discharge in these days as it's a 50/50 so woman so some woman don't 

the main bit of advise is to do what you feel comfortable with i know mine was different but i didnt do anything for 10 days and didnt get the result so you never can tell, but if you just go by if it feels right for you, you can't go wrong ! 

No jumping up & down on your bed as it's half term tho lou  

When i'm on the laptop rocky lays on my neck watching me now he is trying to type ... phew his got off !  

right better get libby out & get ready i'm meeting a friend for lunch ! what a horride day looks like the weather has certainly turned ohhhh poo !! 

Hi to everyone else hope it isnt a moody monday for you ... xxx

Sara xx

Katy don't forget to see your bday post


----------



## kitty10 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hallo everyone

I can't get on to the computer at weekends so just wanted to say firstly that's great news Lou, i'm so glad that you've got two embies on board!  That is great.  If i have learnt anything from my extensive reading of FF is that its all a lottery, you are in with as much of a chance as anyone else now so take it really really easy.  Mr R said he'll sign me off work for a week from EC but now i am wondering how i can "prepare" work for me being off "unexpectedly"...hmm a tricky one!

i am trying to drink lots of water but this meant i had to get up to go to the loo about a million times last night, which was very annoying. was reading (and re-reading...until DH nearly exploded with "put that book down!!!") zita west yesterday who said that every follicle was up to an inch big........urm doesn't that mean my stomach will get huge  anyway i took this as a good excuse to go shopping yesterday for some BIG trousers. before i started fertility tx i was a size 8....am now size 12 ha ha!  but feel i can eat things "for the sake of my ovaries"!!!

I did injections for IUI so its not too different. i am glad that i had the practice before or i'd find it quite intimidating, but i feel like an old pro on the injecting, its just the AMOUNTS that are shocking: 3 x more puregon than i was on for IUI and every day not every other day. I hope that my ovaries are taking some notice!!  Also the suprecur but that's the same as before.

I would love to come to the meet and could do lunchtime of 2nd dec. i live in sevenoaks so anywhere within striking distance of here eg tunbridge wells, tonbridge, or towards maidstone, would be fine by me. I agree that meeting in a shopping centre on a saturday in december probably not a good idea though!  

its my birthday tomorrow - must be something about being called katy that means that you have your birthday on 23rd or the 24th october! Happy birthday katy for today!!  I am going to brighton for the day with DH tomorrow to celebrate mine. we were going to go and stay in brighton for the night tonight but what with the injecting etc i think i will find it easiest to go just for the day. plus we must think of the money.........i can't help but think of every amount in terms of IVF costs eg ooo that's one day's drugs! am i sad! 

good luck Sara with your FET. did mr R give you any stats on the success rates of FET?

Kitty10 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ps lou, how did you find ET?


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Kitty,

Sounds like you're doing really well with the water regime. I also bought some bigger trousers prior to stims and, boy, am I glad, cos my tummy is HUGE. I'm sitting around today wearing my gym leggings (cos they're the only things that feel comfy), feeling like Waynetta Slob. In fact, I'm going to venture out in a minute for a little (gentle) walk as I'm really feeling the need for some fresh air.
 for tomorrow. I hope you have a lovely day out! I know what you mean about the money - it's a bore, isn't it. I keep wanting to distract myself with other things (i.e. plan new kitchen, look at autumn shoes/boots on internet) but they all cost money. 

Although I had my trauma about the fertilisation, I found both the EC and ET fine. I was a bit of a wreck when I went for ET but that was probably 'cos I didn't know it was definitely going to happen until that morning - and then felt desperate that 'something else' would go wrong. The actual procedure was absolutely fine - bit like going for a smear - and I was just so relieved to get those embies in! Goodness knows what they're up to now  

Well, the sun is shining so I'm going to pop out while I can,

lol,

Lou x


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello everyone

I can't believe it - the sun is shining!!  I really hate winter and love it when the sun shines and the grey gloom disappears.

Lou - I took it really easy for about 3 days and then carried on as normal except for doing any exercise at the gym.  As Sara says, just do what you want to do.  I don't think that you have to totally stop activity of any kind but just don't lift anything heavy or do hoovering etc.  The most important thing to do is drinking water.  You sound so calm and together - well done. Let's hope those embies are sticking nicely   .  I think the 2ww is the worst part of the treatment but I am sure that Sara and Nikki wouldn't agree with me!!

You really do live just down the road.  I used to live in Plaxtol when I was still living at home with my parents years ago.  What a small world ... I think you are right, Tonbridge or Sevenoaks is probably a good place to meet - what does everyone else think?

Katy - hope you are having a great birthday.

Kitty - well done with your injections and I hope you have a fantastic birthday tomorrow  and a lovely day in Brighton.  Let's hope the sun will be still  be shining then.

Happy Monday afternoon everyone

Emma
xx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi Girls

First of all, happy birthday to Katy for today and Kitty for tomorrow.  Lets hope the sun keeps shining for your day out.  

I can make the 2nd December too so that makes 5 of us. How exciting!!  I live between Tonbridge and Tunbridge Wells so any of the locations mentioned is good for me.

I was thinking (my Dh says that is always dangerous! )  as its been such a mare for Sara to find a date we can all do (Sara you are  a star, thanks for organising us all), why don't we arrange another meet in January or even fix regular dates to meet (eg 2nd Saturday in every  other month) so that those that can't make it don't feel left out as they know there will be another meet they can come along to fairly soon?  Tell me to shut up if you think its meet over load.....

I agree that avoiding shopping centres is a good idea bearing in mind the time of year.  There is a cafe/bar/bistro place off the A26 (Tonbridge end) that could be good as it has a varied menu - is nowhere near any shops so should be clear of Christmas shoppers and is on a main road that is in the sort of area we want to be in.  I can't recall the name of it but will have a think and post it on here if people think it could be a suitable place?

Lou - glad to hear your ET went well and that you now have your embies on board.  Wishing you lots of sticky vibes.

Hello to everyone else - sorry no time for more personals as I am starving and need to get myself something to eat pronto!!

Helen xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Helen 

Lovely to hear from you sweetie owww that's great you can make the meet two !! wow 5 of us ! 

I think i might start a ticker yes what you said about arranging another date is good as well as i am concerned about leaving people out, but i think you girls know i would never want that i just didnt want us to miss the oppotunity ! 

As for the venue i think tunbrigde /wells is a good idea as it seems near to most of you except poor me & lizzylou   but we don't mind ! 

Kitty Happy bithday for tomorrow ! 

Love Sara xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Dar da !!! ~ i did a ticker for our lovely meet !! 

ME AGAIN ,

Just to let you know i have done a celebrations post for helen ! 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=71512.0#new

Love sara xxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Morning  

Things sound good for the meet - it's great that you can make it Helen! Would it be ok to arrange to meet up about 12? It's just that I know that I'll need to head off by about 4 'cos I'm meant to be cooking for these friends in the evening. Does that suit others? Please say if it doesn't! Helen - sorry for being thick but which road is the A26? I'm trying to work out which pub/bistro you mean!

I'm determined to be a bit more cheerful today. It was probably because I was sitting around on my own, but I got a bit morose yesterday, convinced that it won't work etc. and feeling sorry for myself because, despite the water drinking, I'm still so bloated and uncomfortable. My mum's round today so it'll be good to have some company! I think the main problem is that this whole poor-fertilisation business has really rocked my confidence. When I was stimming, I was actually thinking to myself, this is ok, I can manage this and was quite positive that if tx didn't work this time, I could cope with doing it all again. However, since getting the bad (and frankly, bizarre) news about the fertilisation rate, I can't help but feel quite depressed about our chances in the future. I wish they could give me more of an answer as to what happened (I do understand that they can't always) because, otherwise, I can't see what's to stop the same thing (or worse) happening again. You probably saw that I'd appealed for info/similar experiences on the IVF and ICSI boards but despite some kind replies, only one girl had had a similar experience. I was saying to dh yesterday, that when you've had to go straight to ICSI and then this happens, you feel like there's nothing left. Sorry to keep wittering on but, as you can probably gather (!), this whole thing is really tormenting me. I felt ok on the Suprecur/Gonal F but feel awful on the progesterone - really   like a mad PMT woman  . Ha, ha, so much for positivity. I can feel myself getting stroppy again  

Sara - your latest piccie of Rocky is the cutest ever! He's such a lovely colour. You must be busy looking after all your fur babies 

Kitty - I hope your day out goes well. Despite looking pretty grim at the moment, the forecast says it's going to be a mixture of sunshine/showers. 

 to you all and have a good day,

lol,

Lou x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Guys


Am feeling really gutted today! (silly really)  My cycle has been cancelled   because of a polyp that has been suspected for the last three cycles!!!!! 

I am sure that it has been causing my failures and of course my M/c. My question is why has it not been removed ealrier then i would not be going through this heartache not to mention the ££££££££'s 

Anyhow i had it removed yest or should i say sucked out of me with no sed or painkiller. Consequently i could not stand the pain and passed out in the scan room it was just horrid and feel real strange now. Hopefully we got it all out as we could not see it on the scan after, but i was a bit out of it after myfaint so not quite sure 

Sorry to write a me me me post but am feeling like s***t!! Just wondering if it will ever happen the results lately are quite depressing and I am starting to wonder why?  

On a brighter note I am looking forward to the meet it will be good to chat freely i sometimes feel restricted on this board after what happened!

will do personals later but hope you are all better than me!!!!!

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Lou - I can totally understand how you feel, but you must not give up hope.  As Sara said during my dreaded 2ww it's not over until the fat lady sings.   I am pleased that you are taking it easy and looking after yourself but I am sure that this gloomy weather isn't helping you at all.  I am sending you lots of sticky vibes and hugs   .  You did have two embies put back inside you so please don't give up being positive.  You might well be the one to buck the trend between us!!

Lizzylou - I am so sorry your cycle has been cancelled and you went through all that pain.  No wonder you don't feel great.  The only positive thing is that now the polyp has gone you can start again when you feel strong enough without having to worry about that and hopefully you will get the   we all want so badly. I am really thinking of you.

Going back to the meet, I have looked at the map and I really think Tonbridge is the best place to meet bearing in mind where we all live (particularly Sara as she is furthest away towards the North).  How about meeting in Ask in Tonbrige High Street?  It is quite big and has a good menu.  There is also one in Tunbridge Wells and other places you might have been to?

Have to rush now as I am off to Bluewater with my niece who is staying with us.

Happy Birthday Kitty - have a fab day in Brighton.

Big hugs to you all and especially Lou and Lizzylou.

Emma
xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Just a real quick post as Mum's about to arrive but just had to send Lizzy lots of  . I really feel for you, especially after last time and all the heartache you had then. Poor you going through all that without a sedative too - no wonder you passed out   Sorry for being so whiney this morning - I feel terrible now   Let's just hope that it has managed to get rid of it so you can start again soon - having said that, I understand that you must feel so disappointed, hun,

lol,

Lou x


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Sorry for the very few posts!! I can meet up on the 2nd December to, lunch time would be better for me, I've got a 60's and 70's fancy dress party to go to in the evening   I live near Sittingbourne but I'm will to travel anywhere!

I feeling a bit worried tonight, we went to the doctors earlier for the results of our HIV and Hep tests (the fourth lot), whilst we were there he told me the results of my last FSH test, it was done on day 2 and it was 10.1, I'm really shocked how high that is, the last one was 8.7. I'm now panicking that I won't stimm that well again   I've done everything I can for this cycle, Zita West Vitafem and DHA, loads of water, no alcohol, loads of veg and I've lost 8 pounds in three weeks, yet its still 10.1?? I only produce three eggies on 300iu of Gonal F, what if I produce even less this time?? What do you think girls?

Lou - Keep up the   thoughts! Talk to those embies, tell them you love them!!  

Lizzy - I'm so sorry you have had your cycle cancelled and you feel so poorly after your polyp was removed, but its gone now, relax and take it easy. My friend had numerous cycles, had a polyp removed and now she is 14 weeks pregnant! So it did the trick for her!  

Lots of love and hugs to everyone else I've not mentioned!

Willow
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Willow 

I am really pleased you can make the meet on the 2nd ! it's will be so lovely to meet in person instead of cyber space   , 
Oh what the hell is the your fsh playing at it's really horrible when numbers are all part of it and it makes you painc, 

not sure if this will help but :
FSh level of 
9 - 10 Fair.  Response is between completely normal and somewhat reduced (response varies widely). Overall, 

Maybe a different stimms drug would help, ? & if your a little worried possibly assisted hachting ? 
I know it's such a scary road & as you havent responded that well in the pass i know it's an added pessure but i have seen woman on here with a fsh of 5-6 and have 2 eggs so you just never know, 
Also having it day 2 dose that make a difference if it was day 3 etc, 

Mine seemed to go up a lot in a few months in april it was 5.2 & july 6.1 i was quite shocked but 1 i had day 2 the other day 3 ... i am so sorry i have no words of wisdom but the zita west will help with the quality of the eggs don't lose heart sweetheart it's not that high i know that dosent help the clinic would advise you if it was a worry,   

Love Sara xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning Girls !!

Lou     , How you doing sweetheart, Hope you are feeling more relaxed & not stressing, i know that's easier said than done, I hated trying to see if i had any symptoms so on my next 2ww i am just getting on as normal and not even thinking about it ~ thinkit's mental torture  
   

kitty ~ where are you in your IVF cycle hun please forgive me, i get confused with everyone, do let us know so we can all wish you luck & send you positive vibes @ the right times etc  but just incase heres some for now    

Willow: Hoping you get some answers soon, i know it's easier said than done but i have read stress can have an effect on your fsh level so hoping your not working too hard,  

Lizzylou ~ hoping your evening with Dh helped you not think about ployps even if for a few hours ~ hope you manage to speak with the clinic today  hope they get a receptionist at there new clinic much needed i think, hate bloody machines

Nikki ~ i hope you had a lovely holiday with your Mum, be lovely to have you back, i bet Barney will go Braney when he see's you









Rae ~ just to let you know we are all thinking of you ~ hoping things are going better 

Emma ~ bless your heart looking at the map ~ i am so bad at map reading i give us woman a bad name  
Do you know if you need to book Ask in Tonbrige High Street ?? 
What do people think Tonbridge or tonbridge wells ? ~ we are slowley getting numbers i am pleased to announce we have 8 of us so far for the meet









Katy H ~ coming 
Sara ~ coming 
weezz Lou ~ coming
Willowwisp Jo ~ coming 
Nikki123 coming 
lizzylou ~ coming 
cassis TBA 
EmmaL coming 
springbride TBA 
Raes TBA 
me!!! (Sharon ) TBA 
kitty10 Coming 
Kerry TBA
Hopeful TBA
aitch (Helen) coming ​
If i have left you off or got the info wrong please let me know i really am looking forward to it !

Right gotta go get ready speak soon darls 
Love Sara xxxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello,

Sara - you early riser, you beat me this morning   Sounds like things are going very well for our meet. Tonbridge might be easier for parking at that time of year - just thinking of xmas shoppers in T Wells! There's a car park by Tonbridge Castle, just behind ASK, and it's at the top end of the town, away from the shops and shoppers. I think you do probably need to book. 

Hi Jo - I'm sorry to hear about the FSH business. I know you've been really 'going for it' with the acupuncture and health drive ( by the way, most EXCELLENT weight loss  ) and things like this can be very discouraging, especially if you feel your response hasn't been great in the past. Mind you, look at me, great response, loads of eggs, hardly any of which decide to fertilise  (not that I'm getting a complex or anything...) Have you tried the short protocol before? If not, you might find that it will make a difference. Are you starting once af arrives? I'm thinking of you and hoping everything goes well  

I did a lot better after my early-morning sulk yesterday. I basically decided to get my backside off the sofa, 'cos if these guys are going to stick, they will and no amount of cocooning myself in a blanket is gonna help! I pottered around the house, doing some little jobs and made a cake for dh for being such a sweetie and looking after me so well. I feel really guilty - I was moaning to my friend about him last week, 'he's not really interested', 'I don't know if this is really what he wants' etc.. and he's been SUCH a star. Naughty, naughty Lou   

I also feel 100% better (thou' not such a good sign as far as potential pregnancy is concerned  ), less bloated and sore. My Mum is coming to pick me up and we're going to pop out for an hour which I'm looking forward to. I've also invited my SIL and baby niece to come over this afternoon. Since they found out (we only told them fairly recently - they were the ones who had the baby in July, just when we were finding out what was wrong - we didn't have the heart to say anything then when they were revelling in their new baby) they have been quite weird with us and I just wanted to get her over and reassure her that we DO want to see them and get to know (and love) our niece. In terms of 'symptoms', I don't feel anything that can't be explained by the aftermath of EC/the Cyclogest (  stuff!)- Boo! I have relunctantly given my Keane ticket to dh's mate so they're going together on Fri night. I really wanted to go but common sense got the better of me. We'd got standing tickets and I thought that, that, plus a bit of a nightmare journey to Alexandra Palace through the rush hour, would be a bit much.

Lizzylou- how are you feeling today? When will they let you start again? I hope, hope, hope that the removal of this polyp will pave the way for you getting your baby  Are you still at work (obviously not this week) - how are you managing juggling it with tx - especially all the emotional highs and lows? If this doesn't work, it's highly likely that af will rear her ugly head next week while I'm at school and that thought haunts me.

Katy and Kitty - how were the birthday days out? Hope you had lots of fun! How are you feeling, Kitty? Injections still going ok? Emma - did you have a nice time with your niece- buy anything?

Well, better go and get myself ready. Next challenge- can I get into any of my ordinary trousers. Can't really face the world in leggings (despite being back in fashion - eek!)

Love to all,

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Lou , 

Your post always make me laugh ...  only in a good way !  your sense of humour, i have to say you have the right attitude if the little one's are going to stay around (please please please ) then they will and doing odd jobs here and there will not make a difference, i was reading some post and i saw one from a lady who didn't know she was 6 weeks pregnant and did a sky dive    ( she had had loads of treatment this was natural ) then i was thinking hmm what would our pal Zita West have to say about that one   

I know it must be very hard for you thinking of going back to school with a negitive but try not to worry about that try & take each day as it comes and i always say to hubby why worry about things you can't change, easier said than done ! i know   

I think what you said was right about the xmas shoppers and everything, When do you think we should book maybe give everyone another week to see if they can come to have our final number but with xmas i don't want to leave it too late and not be able to book any where or maybe i will pre book for 10 now and make changed closer to the time what do you girls think ! 
are you all ok with Ask in tonbrigde  

i know i know i am going into meet overlaod    
Sara xxxx


----------



## kitty10 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hallo everyone

I had a lovely day out yesterday in Brighton and got a beautiful glittery diamond ring from DH so that was lovely.  We shouldn't have bought it what with paying for tx, but we just couldn't resist!  the stepchildren are at their mum's this week so it is real luxury to be the two of us having a peaceful meal. Of course we are desperately looking forward to the time when we NEVER have a moment's peace! but sometimes you have to enjoy what you have.

hmmm i don't mean to sound all zen and calm and accepting because i am not feeling particularly relaxed about this whole ivf thing. i feel like i am standing at the edge of a cliff. I am, not to put too fine a point on it, terrified of EC!! Anyway i am trying to concentrate on one hurdle at a time - my scan on friday morning to see how i am getting on, being the next hurdle.

Lizzylou - v sorry to hear that you have had to postpone tx but i really hope that getting rid of the naughty polyp may be the secret of success for you next time. i do know exactly what its like re wanting to get on with it. i know that you must feel annoyed (as an understatement) about your past tx if the polyp would have affected it, but it is onwards and upwards from here.  This whole thing is a learning process, for the consultants as well as us I often feel!!

Lou - giving away Keane tickets shows a lot of dedication - they're my favourite band - but I am sure its the right thing to do. Please don't be feeling negative because i truly believe that you have as much chance as anyone of success. you have two embies who need you!! When is your test date? is it before you're back at work?

I am getting really anxious about my TWW as the stepchildren will be back with us and i will have no choice but to run around after them as usual.  I will have to be very severe with the five year old that i won't pick her up - which is hard for me becuase i am normally quite a soft touch. she is nearly six but i am easily persuaded to get her dressed etc as if she were about 2!! sometimes i find myself dressing the nine year old ha ha!

I am also feeling anxious about my stomach inflating before ec - Lou, sara, and anyone else - did you really notice a difference in your waistline while stimming? i am going to a wedding on saturday and the dress i'm wearing is quite fitted and doesn't exactly have much expansion room - should i be finding something else to wear?

I can't wait for the meet in December.  ASK in tonbridge would be great for me.

Kitty10xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi girls

Well haven't we been busy today I am not sure where to start.

Sara how early were you up today!!!!! Last night was great we meet Stan in person and he shook our hands, DH gave him his film too!!!! DH also met all the people he has been talking to on his forum (fan club one i don't get involved) and we had a great time. I had a few g and t's and ended up in Virgin mega store and bought loadsa cds (naughty)

Kitty i am impressed that DH bought you a diamond ring, we def need to get the fellas together for mine to learn a thing or two-what with jumpers from monsoon, kittens and now diamond rings!!!! 

I had my blood test this morning for antibodies and was in such a state i was convinced i was goinna faint and was nearly sick etc. Anyhow the nurse was LOVELY and i did not even feel the blood test and yet again did not faint. This is the fourth time in my life now and all this year so i may have conquered it   

Lou- how are you feeling do you have an incline yet? when do you test agian? Treatment and work is HELL esp when nobody know you are going through it!!! I try to coincide it with hols and then evryone goes on about their lovely trip to Italy or skiing etc and i have to say how lovely and relaxing my hols were when in fact I have done nothing except go in and out of hosp....it s so unfair isnt it!!!

Willow i know quite a few girls who have had far higher FSH than you and were classed as poor responders they did all that you are doing plus wheatgrass (i will find out more later if you like) one girl was told "not a hope" and each time she went they said they may have to cancel she was gutted but kept strong and we helped her through, anyhow yep you guessed it she is now preg as are most of the other girls in that situ, in fact one has twins on the way so do not give up. I am sure it was wheatgrass and Q10 that helped let me know and i will check for you!!!

ok that its for now, have tons of school work to do.  A big thankyou to everyone for their kind words, and hugs to all 

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxx

p.s to Lou I was always dreading af coming whilst at work, in fact it was my worst fear she was always due then but always came early. The wicked witch did have some sympathy!!!!!!!! Hopefully she is comatised for 9 mos with you anyhow


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Mornign all again ... I have been up since around 5:20am these kittens don't let you go pass a feeding time ! 

Just trying to answers a few questions ! ~ in regards to waisteline before ET i put on 9 lbs   & had to ware elasticated waist bands   no way could i do my jeans up ! but i am pleased to say that i did infact lose the weight again very quick about week -10 days after transfer so don't worry it will go but not for long as your be pregnant      

In regards to your step children i know it must be very hard with such comflicting advise from experts such as zita west etc but then i think of my mum who had 3 under 5's ... I am 1 of 6 we all have a 2 year gap so she had kids drapping all over her and not a problem,  as i said to Lou you have to do what is comfortable i struggle picking up my 3 year old nephew so maybe 5, is a time to wean of being picked up as you wouldnt want a bad back in later life, but i'm sure sitting on your lap for a cuddle would be fine, 

Lizzylou ~ that's great news that your blood test went well, phew i bet that is a big weight of your mind, i called the clinic this morning and got thought so it might be worth a try now, 
Sounds like you had a lovely evening i really pleased it went well, what's this tape DH gave him ?? 

Girls can i ask you to do a AF dance for me .. delayed as always i just so want her to come, so i can get on with it treatment if you know what i mean, 

Lots of love 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Just a quick post.... got some good news!

Have managed to book us all in provisionally to ASK at Tonbridge for 10  ... Sadly had to book @ 12:30 but I'm sure we can turn up a little earlier if needed, 









Sorry I haven't got the ok from everyone but if there is a problem please let me know you can PM if easier! 
Also if some of you want to car share , as I pass west mailing etc on my way I can get Nikki & Rae if she can come, got to think of the environment 

Have booked non









I am just so so excited about the meet I really hope it's ok with everyone I didn't mean to take over or be in charge just like to be organised   hope it's ok with you all but please say if not I won't be offended, 

Sara xxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Yes Sara I am really OFFENDED!!!!! How dare you be organised!!!!   

Really looking forward to the meet just think how noisy ASK will be that day with us gas bags!!!!

thanks for doing that girl your a star and im sure you have not offended anyone (except me of course)

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

lizzylou said:


> Yes Sara I am really OFFENDED!!!!! How dare you be organised!!!!


   
OH NO i am so sorry    ... i am sure ASK will be so very nosiy i just hope Mr R & Kay don't pop in  then it really will be a SEFC meet up !  esp if he has his brown belt & blue cloggs on


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Just a quick note as i seem to be spending far too much time on FF last check was 16 days    
anyway i know most of you use the board very well and post on other threads but just incase you are wanting to reach out for some support,

Just wanted to mention the below boards you may or may not find helpful,

Inbetween treatment thread, 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=47.0

Negative Cycle
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

Forget me not 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=99.0

& the Girl & Boy thread, has loads on there talk about pets, jokes, books music just a little break for TTC, 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

Hope this helps ! 
Sara xxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Sara hun

you are just soooooooooooooooooo funny, you really make me laugh!!            

This is so much better than doing all my school work!!!!!

I have a lovely fire going at the mo its so cosy. 

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

OMG 

Just been doing so internet searching and found a clinic in Norway that offer IVF @ such a great price ! 

I am amazed only 90 minutes flight they have no age limit not waiting lost no bmi requirment, 

Just want to show you the price you will be very shocked ! i know i paid more for my eggshare  

Normal  IVF  £ 1500 
IVF with ICSI  £ 1600 
IVF with  TESE    £ 1700 
Price for 3 ivf treatments £ 3000 (icsi 3200) 
You will need to pay for your drugs on top of this, and flights & stay but the clinic offer this all inc meals for another £500, for IVF this included all scani think the big saver is the 3 ivf package and if you needed ICIS or tese ! 
if you want to know more about this clinic PM and i will send you link ~ felt a bit rude added it to our SEFC thread ! 
Sara


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Blimey, I go out for a couple of hours and you chatter boxes have already got us onto page 17!   Lizzy, it sounds like you're getting as much schoolwork done as me - isn't it a bore! Well done for booking ASK, Sara - that's brill to know it's definitely on. We can change the numbers later if we need to.

I'm meant to be testing next Friday   but I might leave it to the Saturday (well, that's if af has managed to keep clear) 'cos I don't want to find out then have to go to work. Could I do a test after work on the Friday or would I be better to do it in the morning? Also, which is the best one to get? Dh is going to buy it on the day - I can't be trusted to have them in the house   

I'll pop back later on,

Lou x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Lou 

It will be fine to do the test after school on fri but personally i could not wait that long!!!!! I would do the test in the am and if neg you could always call in sick as it would be just one day. I had one day off when I had my m/c, but  looking back i needed far more however its a very difficult choice to make!!!
Let me know what you do!

Do you teach foundation stage?
sara the Norway prices look good but everything else over there is really pricey, however it may be the only way us IVFers get a holiday (or at least to go away is what i mean as none of this is a holiday far from it in fact) You can tell that I am trying to get out of work today by the amount of posting I am doing!! he he he 

take care
lizzylou


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Lizzylou i know what your doing ~ trying to catch me up on my post   ... believe me it's hard work   

I think Norway is a good plan C for us due to the price, 
Plan A ~ FET 
Plan B ~ funded IVF 
Plan B & half possible FET from funded ! 
Plan C ~ Norway   

Just goes to show you how expensive things are over hear i wonder why ! 

You teachers not working ~ what do you think it is half term !! 

Sara xxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello again,

Yep, well I've done no work at all today. I've either been mucking about on here, chatting on the phone or reading mags. Yes, I do teach Foundation Stage (think that's the same as you, Lizzy?) I've got about 500,000 observations that need entering on their bl**dy profiles (got a bit behind...) so that'll be me for the rest of the week  . 

Lou X


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Gosh - you lot have been busy.  I didn't get a chance to post last night and came back to almost 2 whole new pages tonight!  its taken me ages just to catch up.

Sara - thanks for organising ASK - its great with me.  Are we aiming to get there at 12.30 or a little bit earlier?  Good job you booked when you did if they could only fit us in at 12.30 - imagine if you had left it a week!  All our careful chosing a day that we as many as possible of us could make, selection of venue and then they would not have been able to fit us in !   Loved the smilies - where do you get them all from??

Kitty - good luck with your scan tomorrow.  I'll be thinking of you.  My stomach got really swollen when stimming - I couldn't bring myself to weigh myself, but it went down really quickly.  Was still a bit bloated with the Cyclogest but went completely after AF arrived.  What a lovely DH you have, buying you a ring.  Brighton has some lovely jewellery shops, no wonder you found it hard to resist.  Enjoy the rest of the week without the step children.

LizzyLou - I'm sorry you had a disappointment with the tx being cancelled, but agree that getting rid of the  polyp is a really good thing and can only give you a much much better chance next time.  You never know, you may even conceive naturally this month with it gone - it may have been the problem all along.

Isn't this weather and dark nights awful - its dark when I leave in the mornings now and dark when i get home.  Oh I really do not like winter (apart from Christmas that is).  And all this rain, rain rain. If they put us on a drought order again next year I really will not be impressed!

Better go.  My boys (cats) are sitting here giving me the evil eyes as they want to come onto my lap which is completely taken over by the laptop and they don't like it when I push them off when they clamber over the keyboard when I am trying to type.

Hello to everyone I haven't mentioned.  Looking forward to meeting so many of you at the meet.

Love Helen  x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Evening everyone,

Thank-you so much for all the birthday wishes, and especially to Sara for putting together the special page for me.  I was really touched.  

It was a lovely day on Monday.  We didn't get to the seaside to go walking because the weather was so horrible, but we went to Chatham and Rochester instead.  I've always wanted to see the maritime museum (we both like boats!) so it was a really good day out.  In the evening we went out for dinner back here in Tunbridge Wells.  I was a bit naughty, as I had a glass of port with my cheese, and an Armagnac with my coffee.  The Armagnac was 1966 vintage - even older than me!!!

We've decided that we'll start treatment as soon as my January AF arrives, which should be very early in the month.  This way we have time to have our holiday, enjoy Christmas / New Year and then get straight into it.  We have big celebrations planned for DH's 40th birthday in March, so this way round either I'll be a few weeks pregnant, or if it goes wrong again we'll have had some time to get over it before the big day.

I so hope it works this time - it would be lovely to be able to tell people at the birthday party.  We announced our engagement on DH's 30th, so that would be rather a good pattern to follow.

Best wishes to you all: better go and sort out the laundry and load the dishwasher.  Having been to spin class tonight I'm dead beat so it's an early night for me!


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Morning girls

I am gonna beat sara today and be the first post of the morning.....not that I am comptetitive or anything  

Hope everyone is well. I have put a post out regarding my polyp and have had so many different responses as to whether they will grow back or whether they are the cause of failure and m/c that i feel really confused now!!! Even the docs are not consistant in their ansa!!

I guess i will have to just wait and see!! I do feel far more positive now about it working but for some strange reason I now feel really scared ....crazy really!!!

Well yest was a really bad day for catching up on my long overdue school work and today i feel will be even worse (i have not even had a shower yet) it is so cold and we are out of coal so need to go out. May be an idea to stop being a slob and get out of my pjs, but its so nice to not be at work I so needed the break what with evrything that happened at the beg of term!!

Anyhow thats enough of my dribble, speak with evryone soon

Please post and give me something to distract me from work  

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
p.s Lou glad to hear that I am not the only one behind with these darn profiles, I dont really have much evidence as children mostly doing half days and are far more needy this year!!!!


----------



## springbride (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello Ladies,   

I thought I’d pop in and say .

It has been busy on hear and still trying to work out who is who exactly.

Sara your DH sounds really sweet – what a lovely surprise the kitten!

Lou I have been following your posts and really hope one or both of those embies stick, I think the 2ww on fertility treatment is a 100 times worse than the regular 2ww  – the thought of it makes my stomach flip. 

Lizzy I am sorry your treatment got stopped; I can’t believe you had your polyp removed without any painkillers – no wonder you passed out – is that the norm no sedatives ?? Did Mr R or Mr W carry out the procedure?  

I am off work at the moment, had my ovarian cyst removed last week at Pembury by Mr W, now waiting for my follow up to come through – should be approx 6 weeks time.  This op was not a good experience, I came round and they couldn’t get the breathing tube out, I had about 4 people round my bed in the recovery room asking me to try and remove it, I couldn’t move my arms as still paralysed from the GA and couldn’t talk as the tube was in my mouth – it was really scary.  Oh well over and done with now and home.  The good thing is cyst is now removed, they couldn’t see any more endo (except adhesions).

While waiting to go down I had a long time to read my notes and I am “unexplained infertility” …..  Mr W is strongly recommending IVF and I think that is due to my age as well as the difficulty with falling.  We are going to try naturally until February and then we will look to IVF at SEFC, I really hope to see some  in the meantime on here to boast my confidence.  Does anyone know what the success rates are at SEFC?

I would have loved to have joined you ladies for lunch, nice to talk to others having problems ttc but I will be away that weekend as my birthday.  I hope you all have a great time.

I will be keeping everything crossed for you all


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Springbride

Looking I see that you have expericned two m/c. Has anyone ever told you what the cause was. It may be an idea to look into anti bodies and sperm dna frag and any other relevant tests before commencing IVF as the treatment is expensive and in my opinion its just vital to cross these things off. 

I have now paid for 3 IVFS  (had 4) and for the last three tx I have had a polyp!!!! I have also had nearly all antibody tests done and DH has had dna frag test. I know these things are pricey but not as pricey as an uneccessary IVF fail!!!

Good luck

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi girls,

Well, it's coming up to 1pm and despite this being a supposed 'working day,' I haven't even started yet. My friend came round for a coffee with my little godson. We took him to the park and it was just great to be outdoors in the sunshine. However, I was a bit of a prat as I, unwittingly, lifted him down from the climbing frame, then thought, 'Oops, I'm not meant to be doing that.' I'm reassuring myself by thinking that mums who have second/third children must do plenty of lifting/carrying of their eldest... I'm still feeling completely unpregnant- no exciting symptoms to report. Shouldn't they have implanted by now if they were going to? Tomorrow will be a week since ET.

Nice to hear from you, Springbride, but I'm sorry you can't make the meet. I think we're planning to do this regularly so you'll have to come along to the next one! Your op to remove the cyst sounded quite scary. I'm glad you're ok now!

If this doesn't work out (Miss Positive Thinking again, huh!  ) are there any investigations that you think we should ask for before we start again? Like Lizzy is saying, it's such a lot to go through (not to mention the expense) if there's a problem which means the same will happen again. Dh had the chromosome studies and Cystic Fibrosis screening, which came back clear, but can you think of anything else that might be amiss? I do wonder a bit about the sperm morphology. I know they try to isolate healthy specimens (ahem!  ) but when he had his SA at SEFC, they had commented that the morphology was pretty poor and several had weird heads - bit of a worry when it's that bit that contains the DNA. 

Lizzy, I'm very glad to hear that you're behind with work too and it's not just me who thinks my time is better spent settling new children rather than observing them within an inch of their lives. I love teaching Reception but loathe those profiles and having to have 'evidence' of everything - it's such a waste of time   Do you work in Kent or East Sussex? You sound very positive which is brilliant. Does Mr R think the polyp made a difference/will make a difference now? What are polyps exactly? (sorry,  )

Sara, here's another AF dance to hurry the old   along,

         

Big hello to everyone else. I'm now going to go and attempt to do something but I might just end up watching the second half of Anne of Green Gables - he, he, he

Lou x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Lou

Polyps are like little red fleshy overgrowths of the lining. They grow on stalks and can inhibit implatation and raise the risk of m/c. some say they are due to hormonal probs but who knows. it would not suprise me if fert drugs did not help!!

Mr R was not over concerend but said they should not be there. (oh really)  I personally think they def contributed to the prob. 

If this time fails for you, then think about having a sperm dna frag done it costs 307 but is worth it just to find out!!! I think lots more tests should be done b4 starting and its so nice if they come back neg and then you can cross that off your list. if they come back pos then not so good but at least you can then be treated!!!! The nurse said i should get my antibody results tom, but the doc said she thought it waould be 2 weeks so who knows? I pray they are OK!!!

I have not started work yet and have more highlighter pen on my jeans than in my profiles  
Do you work them on a 6 term basis now or still 3 term...i have not got enough diff coloured highlighters to do 6 term   . I work in t wells by the way how about you are you at R' head? something just tells me you are??

good luck and let me know "how goes the work" (get it?) yes you do have to be a bit crazy to work as rec teacher

lizzylouxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

QUACK  (Sorry to everyone else, Reception teacher in-joke alert  )

Well, I've updated all of 5 and it's taken me 2 hours or more. It's sooooo boring   I should have started this days ago. To be honest, it sounds like a good thing that they've removed the polyp - it certainly can't have helped things. Fingers crossed for you now!! How do they do a dna test for dh - is it a blood test or SA? Do they do it themselves or does it get sent away?

Lou x
(Back I go to do some more  )


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Lou

Regarding the DNA frag your Dh will give a sample (you need to go to London but there is parking right outside £3 per half hour...ouch!! and they send it off to France) Our results came back to SEFC in 10 days and glad to say they were fine!!! Ask Mr r about these tests if need be, he is a great fan of the frag test!!!

I wonder if we have ever met at a course or something!! Do you go to the F/S meetings at langton?? I may pm you later?

I have done two profiles as have been watching rubbish telly, I dont have much evidence yet as children have mostly been half day for last 6 weeks, but am not worried as when last moderated came out really well and we are always told not to over assess and make sure you have enough evidence blah blah blah!!!!!
How long have you been teaching by the way?



good luck with the profiles and hope you ok

lizzylouxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning oh no it's evening what am i like ! ~ miss you today i have been a very busy bee & out most of the day but fear not i'm back now 

Well all this teacher talk i really can't comment or understand  ... But you better do your homework as i won't be given you a gold star if not !!

just off to make some dinner then back to read what the lot have been up too !!

Lots of love 
Sara xxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Sorry Sara - Lizzy and I went a bit teacher-talk crazy - promise we'll stop! What have you been up today? I too am going to make some dinner and I'll pop back later,

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

No no you carry on hun i am sure it helps & sometimes it's good to not always talk babies if you know what i mean, 
have a bit of a headache so trying to limit my access   

what am i like   .. 

just took 2 new photo of Rocky must share !! please tell me if i am boring you with kitten talk & photos 

Love to you all 
Sara xxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello everyone

You have been so busy; I think you have made up 2 pages since I was last on the board!  Lots to catch up on.

Lou - well done on the dreaded 2ww.  You are doing great and I am so pleased that you talk about school rather than the 2ww.  I hope that you are feeling better and better.  Sending you lots of sticky vibes   

Sara - I hope that   has turned up so you can enter the madhouse again!  Well done for booking the table for our meet. I am so looking forward to it.

Today we had our follow up with Mr R which went well.  My DP is going to have a DNA frag test in December to rule out any possibility of our problems being due to fragmentation.  Mr R said it was definitely a positive thing that I had a biochemical pregnancy and all he has to do now is to make the embies stick once they have embedded!!  We had a long chat and we will try one more "fresh" IVF in the new year.  I still couldn't cope with going through it again yet and seeing the scan today really upset me.  Anyway, it will be in the new clinic and a new year, so I have to try and be positive by then, hard though it is.

Am off to watch the end of Catherine Tate.

Hugs to you all

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Emma, 

I am pleased to hear that all went well today, i totally understand it would have been a hard thing esp having a scan  
But your right new clinic, New year, New baby  new in the way of new born ! 

So pleased you are looking forward to the meet ~ will be so nice to meet in person, 

I really really hope i don't offend anyone but i just wondering why Mr R is sending everyone for  fragmentation test the cost is £300 plus the jouney to london etc i know it rules things out but with good embryos and good fertislations i'm not sure a test would be needed, i totally understand i have no 1st hand experience of this and not expert in the world on fertility i just wanted to mention it,   

oww enjoy Catherine Tate ....  i love the granny charater 

Love Sara xxxx


----------



## cassis (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello again everyone!

Sorry haven't been posting much lately... and this one is going to have to be short and sweet too... but will catch up with you all again over the weekend.  Have been reading all your postings and really thinking of you all. 

Lou - You sound like you are doing so well on the 2WW... and I know how hard it is so well done you for sounding so positive.  Am hoping so much for you that you get that BFP.

Lizzylou - Hope you feeling ok after your polyp removed - I really hope that's what is going to make the difference for you and give you that BFP.

Katy and Emma - We too are planning IVF in early part of new year so will be nice if we are all going through it together - new year, new start as you say - fingers crossed already!!

Sara - Have I left it too late to let you know that I'd like to come along on the 2nd?  If not, please count me in.  Hope you ok and able to start your treatment very soon.

Wishing you all a good weekend when it arrives.

Cassis x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Cassie that's wonderful you can make it !!  no it's not too late sweetheart 
Your our number 9  ... i can always phone and add people so if anyone else wants to come your more than welcome !!



Katy H ~ coming 
Sara ~ coming 
weezz Lou ~ coming
Willowwisp Jo ~ coming 
Nikki123 coming 
lizzylou ~ coming 
cassis ~ coming 
EmmaL coming 
springbride TBA 
Raes TBA 
me!!! (Sharon ) TBA 
kitty10 Coming 
Kerry TBA
Hopeful TBA
aitch (Helen) coming ​


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

.... sorry to be dim, but what exactly does the DNA frag test tell you   DH only had SA done before we started tx.  No one mentioned anything else to us.  Do you think it is worth it?

Lou - when are you due to test?  Wishing you lots of sticky vibes.   .  I bought a First Response test - one that you could test  before AF was due as I thought that it would pick up any trace of the pregnancy hormone but I am not sure that they are any better than any of the others.

Sara - here's hoping the witch arrives soon for you.  She never arrives when you want her to does she? 

I know a while ago there was a bit of discussion regarding follow up appointments with SEFC - does anyone know whether you get a "free" follow up with all types of tx or is it only with IVF? Emma - did you get a follow up with your IUI's?  It would be good to have a follow up with Mr R before we lurch into another round of IUI as I really don't understand why  it didn't work last time - Mr R said we had a very good chance as we were "text book" so are we wasting time and money going with IUI again?  

We've decided that we will try as soon as AF arrives in the New Year - at the new clinic I guess.  Like Emma, we thought we would just enjoy Christmas and  go into it afresh in January.  Also, I get a new holiday year allowance starting in January so it makes it easier taking time off - having just had 3 weeks away I've not got alot of holiday left and it would seem a bit strange if I took more time off before Christmas.  Where exactly is the new clinic going to be?  Lets hope the new clinic brings us all good luck in the New Year.  Looks like there will be atleast 4 of us going for  tx in January.

Lou and LizzyLou - good luck with school work.  I hope you get it all done and can enjoy the end of the week and the weekend. I guess you are both back to school next week?  It must be so hard being a teacher of young kids when you so desperately want your own.  You both deserve medals.  Not sure I could do it.....

What does everyone else do?  Sara - how is your new job going?

Cassis - glad you can make it too.  Oooh, I'm so excited!!

I won't be logging on for a few days now... I'm off to Bath for a girlie 30th birthday party tomorrow night and then back to London on Saturday for a 50th!!  I will need a rest on Sunday.  Wishing you all a lovely weekend - lets home the sun shines.  

Helen xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Helen Hun 

Just a quick post as off to bed ... but the follow up consulatation is now included in the treatment, I have not been charge, 

I think your have a good plan for the new year, enjoy your xmas and all those parties esp out meet   

Have a lovely weekend you busy bee we are off to see Russell Brand tomorrow i know i know i keep posting about it !    

Night night  

Sara xxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Morning everyone!

I can't believe I am the first to post today   !!

The reason why we are having a fragmentation test is that it will help to see if that was the cause of our biochem pg.  It is a really new test and only available from one clinic in London.  The sperm sample is sent off to either Paris or New York for analysis.  SECF cannot get a licence to do this; Mr R has enquired about it.  The test is a sperm sample which is analysed for fragmentation.  This basically means that the quality is scrutinised to see if it has been damaged since it was produced by everyday issues e.g. stress, diet, alcohol, pollution etc etc etc.  If the result is above 15 then a viable pregnancy is unlikely. 

I don't think that follow up appointments were included when we did our IUIs but I don't think at that time they were for IVF either.  I suggest you give the clinic a quick call to check before you embark on another bill you don't expect!!

The new clinic is going to be at 9 Queen's Road, Tunbridge Wells which is the road opposite the BMW garage as you go into central Tunbridge Wells from Southborough/Tonbridge.  It sounds fantastic!! It will even have its own pharmacy too.

Anyway, must go as I am off to spinning!

Have a great day and speak later

Emma
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning Girls

***Friday***** wow this week has gone so quick don't you think ? well i was thinking as we have about 4-5 weeks to the meet likes get to know each other better  my idea is every friday to do a list of 3 questions nothing too personal honest, here's this weeks



1: What is your favourite must watch tv programme? .......... Eastender 

2: Who is your favourite actress / actor and why? .............. hmm i think at the moment i would have to say Jonny Depp for some reason i think his gorgeous 

3: what the worst film you have ever seen ? This has to be eyes wide shut it was a number of years ago but i hated it ! very strange 

Lou ~ how you feeling today  have everything crossed for you hun so thats one week down 1 to go !

Hello to everyone else i really hope you have a lovley day and have lots of plans for the weekend, 
Sara xxx

Well id better answer them 1st,


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Emma oh no that's twice now i didnt get to post 1st must be slacking i was typing mine when you  posted, i totally understand about the test now, if anything it will give you both of you something to rule out & cross off  such a shame it's so expensive,  

Don't forget to answer our friday three  

Lots of love Sara xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Ps ~ still no AF & no bloody sign of her


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

QUOTED FROM SARA (SORRY GOT THE QUOTE THING MUDDLED AS PRESSED WRONG BUTTON OOPS!!)

I really really hope i don't offend anyone but i just wondering why Mr R is sending everyone for fragmentation test the cost is £300 plus the jouney to london etc i know it rules things out but with good embryos and good fertislations i'm not sure a test would be needed, i totally understand i have no 1st hand experience of this and not expert in the world on fertility i just wanted to mention it,  
love Sara

Hi girls

I don't wish to offend either, but I wholly agree with Sara on this one. Why are so many of us being sent off for the same (and very expensive) test? We are all so different and fertility is a very complex issue!!! I agree that it is goos as it is something that you can cross off your list but I just find this "one fits all" very odd! The only thing i can think of is, that the test is at the same place that is doing the path for the new clinic so poss something else going on subsidy wise? (am i being too susp??)

I am no expert (although starting to feel like one these days ) but I kinda knew that my DH did not need the frag test as he fertislised all 20 of my eggs last IVF (ok 4 were abn) but that sounded pretty good to me! Of course the test came back fine, in fact really really low with one score coming in at 0% (under 15% is good). We were also then told ( after paying for the test) that the score won't be high as you got a preg but it may poss be borderline?

Sorry for the rant but I just think there are so many other important issues that need to be covered that are either not agreed, quickly looked over, or that are totally ignored. i.e (a polyp) It seems to be up to us to do our own research on all this ( as I reg do instead of school work, but you know that ). I just wonder what we are paying for sometimes?? I am also starting to ask myself "who can i trust?"

Feel free to give honest opinions on this one, mentioning no names of course and in advance so so so sorry if I offend anyone

next post will be less ranty!!! (promise)

lizzylou
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Hiya

Well I am back from Germany and cannot believe how busy you all have been, it must have taken me an hour to catch up with the goings on.  First I have to say how glad I am to be home - we went to Germany to see my grandmother who is nearly 90 (my Mum likes to go as often as she can) but unfortunately I have a very difficult Aunt and her husband is truly horrible.  My poor Mum patiently had took her *****iness and snide comments until the last day when she brought up my Nans Will (how very sad for my Mum) anyway my Mum and my Aunt had a big row because my Aunt wants it all - and we left.  My poor Nan completely thinks my Mum was in the right but the sad thing is she is left in Germany with my horrible Aunt to make her life difficult.  If only she would come to England but she doesn't speak English and Germany is her home.  Anyway, enough of that....  

I am waiting for my AF   to arrive which should be Monday and then its back on the rollercoaster for us, another fresh cycle with a few alterations to meds, Viagra treatment and assisted hatching ..... and the acupuncture too - lets hope it makes a difference this time.

I am really looking forward to the 2 December, it will be so nice to meet up and have a giggle with people who truly UNDERSTAND.

Lou - well done for getting this far and I'm keeping everything crossed for you.  I hope you are not finding the 2ww too bad, although I know it can send you a bit  .      

Sara -       .  Another   dance to help things along !!  Will speak to you later no doubt.

Rae - are you OK honey, we haven't heard from you for a while - sending you a huge  .  You more than deserve some good news and how is your cat doing??

Lizzylou - I'm really sorry your cycle had to be cancelled, but glad the polyp was removed, I do wonder if it should have been removed earlier too.  Lets hope that it was causing the problems and now its gone its all plain sailing.  Oh and well done for getting through the antibodies test.  Whats that all about, Its never been suggested to me.  I am a bit confused about the frag tests too, It has not been suggested to me but it does seem odd that so many of you with such different situations have been sent for the test, perhaps the question needs to be asked.

Katy - Sorry I missed your Birthday, I hope you had a good day.  

Kitty10 - I'm sorry you are finding the whole IVF thing tough - I know exactly how you feel.  Good luck for your scan today, let me know how it goes!!!!  How is the bloatedness??  I have to say that I was pretty bloated with both my previous cycles but I know some people who were completely fine, I suppose the more follicles you have the worse the bloating is??  Lets hope you can squeeze into that dress.

Jo - 2 weeks until you start again, you never know we may be cycle buddies if my AF arrives late.  How are you feeling about it are you prepared for the Gestone injections - I've never heard of Gestone.  Mr R is putting me on Menopur, I hope that doesn't hurt too much.  You seem to have done everything you can with the vits and diet etc. so I hope the stimming goes well and your worries come to nothing.  Perhaps Mr R will put you on a higher dose of meds and Sara's suggestion of assisted hatching may be an option too.

A question about the blood tests you all have for fsh.  I had one about 18 months ago (which was fine) and I have not had another blood test since, is this right or should I have had them with each cycle??

Springbride - Sorry you haven't been feeling well - you seem to have been through a right ordeal recently and I'm sorry too that you can't make the meet - you will have to come to the next one.

Emma - I'm really glad your follow up went well, the scan must have been really difficult for you.  I agree to wait until the new year, as you said new year, new clinic, new start.  Don't forget to make your new years resolution so that next year is the best year yet.

Cassis/Helen - so glad you can make the meet up too.

Sara - the answer to your questions:-

1) Fave TV Programme - Spooks 
2) Fave actor/actress - Don't know his name but a guy that was in Invasion - what a hottie (sorry Matt, you're gorgeous too)
3) Worst film - Any of the star wars films - Matt watches them so often I've gone from loving them to hating them.

I've just realised how long this post is - SORRY. I will   it now.

Hi to everyone else and sorry if I have got things muddled but there was just do much to catch up on.

Nikki xx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Have been beavering away at my school work (that'll freak Lizzy out  ) but think it's a bit of a crazy 2ww response   trying to keep my mind off things! Welcome back to Nikki, we missed you. Your poor Mum - your Aunt sounds pretty awful   When I mentioned this dna test to my dh last night, he said that Fiona had told him he wouldn't be able to have it 'cos there aren't enough swimmers (poor dh  ) so it sounds a bit strange doesn't it. The people who are most likely to have something wrong in that department can't have the test?!?

I like the question idea, Sara. My answers:

Fave TV programme - 'Who do you think you are' (sorry, I'm a boring fart, really)
Actor - Colin Firth (as Mr D, naturally)
Worst film - Any 'action' film - the type dh makes me watch!

Can't believe af hasn't turned up yet- after my dance n'all! Have a fab time tonight and tell us all!

Kitty - how did your scan go? Thinking of you and hoping you've had a nice surprise!!  

Dh is going to Keane tonight - with his best mate. Sob   What's the bl**dy betting this is all for nought too!

Right, better get going - I'm going shopping with my ma - WOO HOO!!!! Rest and relaxation is officially over!

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning Girls !! 

Oh No we fell onto page 2,  naughty girls !!   ... Last night was fab had a really lovely time maily i enjoyed getting dressed up for DH and pushing ivf to one side for a bit, Russell really made us laugh, was a great night .. Jimmy carr is the next one on our list ! 


Sorry this is a short post i hope to post later with personals but for now i have to help Dh we are building a porch we think it's safer for the animals when the door goes, 

 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

How are you all? Sorry I haven't posted for ages but I've been busy at work, we have the kids this weekend and last night we went out for meal with our friends!! 

Fave TV Programme: Americas Next Top Model
Fave Actor: Wentworth Miller (Prison Break) Lovely kissable lips! After DH of course!
Worst Film: Probably the Incredible Hulk, I fell asleep!

I went for acupuncture last night, she twisted one of the needles and I nearly jumped off the table, hope its all worth it!  

For all the ladies waiting for   wear white trousers and go out without tampax in your bag, then she will probably arrive!  

Lou - How's it going, hope you bearing up under the strain!  

Nikki - Menopur doesn't hurt at all, you have to mix it up yourself but its OK, Gestone is progestrone injections, the needle is massive as its an intramuscular injections, they absolutely kill!! BUT because the last cycle we got a positive using Gestone, I will torture myself if I don't use it this time if we got a negative, I would wonder to myself if not using Gestone was the reason, so I'm going to suffer!!!   Sorry your Aunt was so awful to your Mum, she will regret it one day? And I would definately go to your GP again for an FSH test, its done on day 2 or 3 of your cyle, mine was 10.1 last month which I think is high?

Helen - My job is a shocker!! I'm a drug worker in a Prison!! Well I'm a Prison Officer actually but work with Drug Offenders!!  

Love and hugs to everyone else, we can do them for real on the 2nd!

Willow
xx


----------



## springbride (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

I have found Mrs H and Lizzylou's posts very interesting and had thought similar but didn't want to say anything especially as I haven't started any treatment and would be talking without experience  - just a few things I have picked up when reading the posts on here.  I must say I am not impressed with the complications of the ET I think Mrs H had and then the removal of polyp without any painrelief - enough pain to pass out .  Sorry I hope I haven't offended anyone but sometimes as an outsider you pick up on things, especially as I am still in the deciding stages of which clinic....

I am still looking to use to SEFC but not as convinced, especially as there hasn't been many BFP's - although I hope that is about to change - Weez I hope to see one posted from you next week!  Then from everyone else in the next few months - as you all so deserve them!

I know you would have already done loads of research prior to picking SEFC and I just wonder what made you choose it?  My reasoning has been nearest clinic to Sevenoaks, Mr W is my NHS consultant and the prices seem reasonable compared to some clinics.........

I am a member of another site and ARGC seems popular and after reading the posts on here re ARGC the amount of BFP's is amazing and ladies travelling from Ireland and Italy for treatment there.  I also know someone who fell first time there?  So I am thinking perhaps we should consider going there , travelling to London is not a problem, I am a Londoner and know my way around really well - more so than in Tunbridge Well 

Just voicing my thoughts and I will shut stay  if I have upset anyone.


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello springbride & all,

Just back from a long wait at the hospital with my sister she is 3-4 weeks until she is due she was completely zonked no energy, not eating ,not sleeping being sick oh the joys,  so althou me & matt had plans for today we spent most of it with her, 
pleased to say her & baby were doing really well when we left at 7,

I have to admit i too am so saden by the lack of BFP's ... and also some of the horror stories ( esp mine  ) but i am so hoping things will all change, I know Lou, Rae & Kitty are cycling at the moment  then it will be Me, Nikki & Lizzylou so that's *6 bfp * before the year is out to be had        
People do rave about the ARGC and say nothing but good about the place and also the stats are great, i wonder what sefc stats are i think thye should publish then now as it's been oprn 2 years now ,

It's so hard to know what's best when emotions are so high i went to sefc as i had 2 friends tell me how wonderful it was , both didnt get pregnant their thou, 

But we have had dobby & also another lady post she has had twins, also Emma & lizzylou both have angels   so some success in ways that's why stats would help as i know they treat more of us than on this thread

Right i better get off and get something to eat i am staving 

Speak soon xxx
Sara


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Morning girls  

Sorry - crazy time to be posting, especially on a Sunday morning. Don't think my body-clock has adjusted to the time change. Did you all remember to put your clocks back? At least it means it won't be so hideous starting back at work tomorrow. I've worked hard to finish my schoolwork so I can spend today with dh. Think we might go to a National Trust house or something (told you I was a boring fart!)

I found your post v. interesting, Springbride. To be honest, I suspect you're only voicing what several of us are beginning to wonder, so don't worry about offending! I also wish there were some figures to compare with other clinics. The staff are lovely but at the end of the day, we're all there for a reason. I also keep wondering about the ARGC or Lister but the difficulty is trying to balance having tx with holding down a job. The only way we can afford all of this is because of our joint income and whereas my school will accept me being a bit late in for a scan at T Wells, daily blood tests at ARGC would be out of the question. I think the popular London clinics operate on a very different level to most and monitor patients very intensively (hence the excellent results), and think that you need to be in a position to hand yourself over entirely for the tx period. One thing I am considering is going to London if I get to the long summer hols and have still had no luck. Plan C is to give up work and do supply so that I can work more flexibly but not sure how reliable an income that would be. 

If this doesn't work out this time (and I'm feeling very PMT-like now with all the usual signs that af is about to appear  ), I will certainly go back for my review, intending to give it another shot there. However, I'm increasingly bothered about what went wrong with the ICSI and want to feel that there is a 'plan of action' for next time, including more investigations possibly, so the same thing doesn't happen again. It's been very hard to feel confident that my embies have continued to develop/developed normally when all the other eggs behaved so weirdly. Is it likely that af will start despite being on the Cyclogest - i.e. does 'one' generally make it to testing day if it's been unsuccessful or will af let you know first? I'm still feeling grim at the prospect that it will start while I'm at school. I'm feeling much more normal again now. My stomach has gone down enough to wear my ordinary trousers which is a relief but it's all just a bit 'quiet' down there. I really don't feel anything and that's with analysing every twinge! I will actually be relieved for this to be over now - I'm sick of the waiting and those horrible pessaries - does that seem a strange thing to say? 

Anyway, I'm looking forward to hearing from you all and what you've been up to over the weekend. Sara - hope that af has/is about to arrive! Kitty - Are you ok? I'm a bit worried about you   after your scan,

lol,

Lou x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh no little Mrs H didnt know about the clocks going back so up at 7:30 which is a lay in as the animals want their food early dh is not impressed how could we not know about them oh well it means i can be more organised now yeah right   

well silly me have been toying with the idea i might be pregnant boobs heavy no cramps or sign of af was sick in my month (sorry) felt dizzy and tired so i did a test this morning and no supprise it was negitive but atleast that's ruled that one out, this is complete madness in september i never wanted the witch to come again now i am begging her too  ... oh well just have to wait, !! 

Lou ~ i really really hope your feeling is wrong  sadly Cyclogest didnt stop me bleeding, but some woman don't have af till after test day think sadly this happened to Katy, so it's hard to say, 
so many questions surrounding treatment but i think what ever clinic you go you need to feel confident but i have only been on nhs & sefc so i don't have a comparison really hopfully won't need too, or you Lou !  
Kitty hope all is ok thinking of you, 
sorry for the short post Rocky is demanding my attention   bless his blue paws 
Speak soon  
Sara xxxx


----------



## kitty10 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hallo everyone and thank you for thinking of me.

I am fine, having EC tomorrow, was brought forward (was planned for wednesday) so I was in a panic at work on friday about being off this week and have come in today to do what I can to clear the decks. There's no way i'll get it all done though. I am trying not to stress about it as tx is more important.

I have been feeling quite uncomfortable with pains in my abdomen & feeling sick & off my food, so I keep thinking (in an over-dramatic way) i have got OHSS - i don't think i have, i think i'm just being melodramatic! yesterday we went to my friend's wedding, I felt REALLY sick on the way there and was really quite worried. however once i arrived and had been out of the car in the fresh air for a bit i felt fine - so that was car sickness ha ha.  DH unimpressed at my comment on his driving (I usually drive). I then managed to cry more than anyone else there.  definately hormonal (although i do love a wedding and usually cry anyway!)

I am nervous about tm, what with everyone's experiences i just want to see what happens, i won't believe anything good will happen until i see a BFP. yes i know i should have a positive attitude towards everything but i am terrible at it. right now i just want to survive tm and hopefully be told a day later that we have some embies and then let's jsut see what happens from there.

sorry to sound so miserable when i should be excited. I am relieved that i have responded ok to stims. however despite an early night last night, i'm so tired (or maybe stressed) that my eye is twitching.  I really do not want to be in work today! my income is vital to our household though.  i think ARGC sounds great but only if you are in a position where you can surrender yourself to tx for weeks on end.  

I am thinking of you Lou and really really hope for some great news at the end of the week, i would be so happy for you. you NEVER KNOW until test day so please don't write it off yet. I know how hard it is though, i really do. i am dreading my TWW.

i only have computer access at work so i will go silent for a week but don't worry about me, its good if you don't hear from me, it means i'm tucked up at home and (hopefully) not stressing about work.

lots of love to everyone
Kitty10 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Guys

This am i wrote a really long message which took me 25 mins i then went and lost it so was very p*****d off!!!!

Just wanted to say good luck for kitty tom hope you get lots of eggs and good embies, I will be thinking of you!!!

Will post later when feeling less annoyed  


lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Kitty10

Just in case you are still at work and on the computer - all the very best for tomorrow and for ET later in the week.  I am sure it will all be fine.  We will miss you for a week, but look forward to hearing from you when you're back at work.  Keep   hun, and lots of love
Helen xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Kitty just seen your post sending you lots of good luck positive vibes for tomorrow ~ Your be fimne sweetheart your feel so much better after EC, 

 

Sara xxxx


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi there,

Kitty - You probably won't get this now (at least, I hope you're not there still!!) but just wanted to say that I'm really thinking of you and hoping everything goes well for tomorrow and transfer.

I've had a lovely day out today. I was feeling very   this morning - combination of 2ww angst and mixed feelings about starting back at work, so dh suggested we went to Greenwich. It was great - we walked in the sunshine in Greenwich park, looked around the market and had a nice lunch. Wasn't it a beautiful day. Well, drumroll... I have had a 'symptom' (of impending af or ... possibly something more hopeful?) Have had a very definite feeling that af is about to appear over the last couple of days and today, I've had these little episodes of cramping low down - quite short-lived but painful and tending to be after I've been sitting for a while and I get up. It feels a little different to normal af cramps but I've packed my handbag with Always just to be on the safe side. Hmmn, what d'ya think?

What have you all been up to today?

lol,

Lou x


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Everyone!

Kitty - Wishing you lots of luck for EC tomorrow, hope you get lots of eggies!!  

Well I've had a bit of a lazy day today, managed to paint some skirting boards ready for my wooden floor that is being laid on Tuesday and that was it!! And the rest of the day I've watched TV, how lazy am I!!  

Lou - Keep up the   thoughts, I had cramping all through the TWW and AF symptoms and got a BFP, take it easy and we will see a  !! 

Willow
xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning all !









Hope you all had a good weekend, Lou glad to hear you had a good day sunday and are feeling more positive     there is a whole poll on woman having AF cramps and convinced she coming and then they got a BFP so Keep those  Thinking of you being 1st day back at school you take it easy sweetheart hope the children are good for you,

Kitty ~  looking forward to hearing how you got on hun ... Hope all goes well

Rae: we miss you .... come back, 
Willow ~ when do you start your injections ? sending lots of  your way, glad you had a restful weekend apart from you bit of diy,

Helen ~ how are you hun what did you get up to? noisy arnt I 

springbride ~ have you come to any conclusion as yet, it's a tough one isnt it,

Lizzylou ~ Did you manage to get your school work done, bless you heart working all half term, Hoping today back at work isnt too bad and the little ones are good for you,

Nikki ~ thanks for your AF dance sadly it hasnt work as yet ~ i know your AF is due today so i am doing a dance for you, 

































































Emma ~ hope you had a lovely weekend and enjoyed the extra hour 

Sorry if i have missed anyone  

Have a lovely day ! 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Morning All

Sorry I didn't post yesterday - had a very bad day.

*Kitty - best luck for your egg collection today!!*

Yeseterday I went for a walk through the fields and woods with my mum and Barney my springer spaniel. Well you could call it a walk, more of a hobble - I had been up literally all night with horrendous back pain (I have some major problems with my spine - usually I can deal with it but it was particularly bad) andway it always helps me to keep moving so I thought a walk would do me good and my mum came along so I could hold onto her - after about 45 mins my Mum looked oddly at my hand and thats when I realised I'd lost my wedding ring!!!   .. In a major panic I called Matt at home as the only other place it would be is in my ring jar (I though perhps as I was so tired I had forgotton it - which was unlikely) Matt checked it and its wasn't there. I have to tell you I don't think I have cried so much in years - even with my failed cycles. I called Matt again and told him to check again and check everywhere in the house - he did and couldn't find it. My mum went off to look for it (fat chance of finding it in the woods) and left me in the middle of the woods balling my eyes out. I called Matt again and told him to double check EVERYWHERE - which he did but couldn't find it.

My mum retraced our steps and even asked loads of other people to help look for it. I managed to get back to the car - still crying and decided we should go to my house to look for it and to check if it was insured (is was quite expensive and I couldn't afford to replace it at the moment). Well we got home and I thought I would look in the ring jar and you'll never guess what - IT WAS THERE - well I cried again. Matt is such a doh doh. I know it was my fault for thinking I'd lost it but come on are men really than unobservant.

WHAT A RELIEF and hoooooowwwwww stttuuuppppiiidd.

Had a great evening after that but Matt was really upset and annoyed with hiimself - men eh!!

I just can't understand why I was sooo upset about it - I really cried like a baby, which is not like me I am usually really composed about things.

My AF is due today but I know it will not turn up. Have cramps and vvvvvery sore boobs, but I have a feeling it will come on Thursday.

Hope you all had a great weekend - Sarah has you AF shown her ugly face yet??

Sorry for seeming like such an idiot. 

Nikki xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

OMG Nikki  1st i am so so pleased you didn't lose your ring,








Naughty matt ~ sorry to hear your really suffering from your back pain, poor thing it's not fair is it hun here is a very gentle hug 

I think maybe the cry was wanting to come out if you know what i mean, a really good sob can do wonders sometimes you really really need to just let go, and also it's not the ring it's what it symbolizes & you are obviously in a very happy healthy marriage so losing your ring would have been such an awlful thing, but so so pleased you didnt,

Bless your mum & strangers looking .. phew at least you can take a deep breath and laugh about it now,

How you feeling now i bet really tired if you havent slept, when do you have accupunture i am sure that will help with AF,

think my AF is waiting for yours   
Speak soon rest up ! 
Sara xxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Ps Page 20 !!! Boy we talk alot


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Just a quick post to answer Weezz's question about AF and Cyclogest.

On my first cycle AF arrived (full force) on the Friday when my test day wasn't until the Monday.  Second time I got through to test day (BFN) and no AF.  As I was just holding on for the faintest of hopes I kept taking Cyclogest for a bit longer as advised.  With no AF still 2 days after testing I had an HCG test at the clinic.  As this was definitely negative I then stopped Cyclogest ... and AF arrived the next day.

I took it as a good sign that I held on for longer on the second attempt, but a negative is still a negative.  I'm sure everyone responds differently, and even for the same person it can be different each time.


----------



## Loulou75 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Thanks again for all your sweet messages and answers to my questions. I still don't really know what to think. Have had bouts of the crampiness throughout the day but have otherwise got on as normal. After my nice day out yesterday, I developed an evil migraine last night and went to bed with one of those menthol migraine patches on my forehead. I took that to be a bad sign as I suffer from pre-menstrual migraines, always the night before af starts...but she hasn't appeared yet. It's awful though, isn't it. I'm constantly checking my knickers, convinced I can feel something - sorry tmi! It was definitely a good thing to be back at school though. It's so busy that there's no time to think and lovely to be back with my 30 babies! I can't help but smile around that lot  

Poor Nikki - what a nightmare you had yesterday but I'm so glad that the story had a happy ending. I can totally understand your distress. I would be so upset if I lost my ring. I can feel for your dh though - I've done that before - looked somewhere too quickly then pulled the house apart for it when it was there all along!

I wonder how Kitty got on today. It's a shame she can't get to a computer but hopefully she's resting nicely now. 

Katy - Thanks for your message. I hadn't thought of continuing with the Cyclogest afterwards. Sorry for being so forgetful but when are you starting back again - was it the New Year?

Sara - naughty, naughty AF - she really is playing games with you. Have you got any more pics of Rocky? The last one made me laugh - he looked pretty unimpressed! He's so sweet. I'm going to keep working on my dh - see if he'll change his mind. He never had any pets as a child so he doesn't really 'get' them.

Lizzylou - How was your first day back? Hope you got everything done you wanted to. After being all pleased that I'd got my profiles 'up to date,' I'm already being slack. I've promised myself that I'll write up my observations daily (or should that be - nightly) so they don't build up and swamp me but I'm already feeling knackered and like I can't be bothered!!

Hello to Jo, Emma, Cass, Helen and Springbride - oops, feel like I've forgotten someone - I am pretty   at the moment!

Lou x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Guys

Kitty I know you do not have a computer but I hope today went well 

Lou today was fine but I am totally knackered too!!! I have a good feeling about you and reckon you will get a BFP. In my expereicne AF always came early before the test date so if you can get to friday!!!!!!

Sara I have told you your AF is def waiting for mine so stop dancing!!!   

Nikki waht a nightmare about your ring but when i was reading your message i thought, hey a bloke looking...........mmm bet its right in front of him   sorry is that a bit naughty with my sexist comment but if he is anything like my Dh then oh boy!!!!

A big Hi to Willo, Springbride, Emmas Aitch, and Katy!!! (and anyone else who I have forgotten, having kids all day def makes your brain go to mush!!)

Well off to do my research i have got a presentation at uni on Wed and have not even read it yet AGH!!!!!!!!!!

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Lou 

Lovely to hear you had a good day back at school, it’s a good thing it keeps you busy, is it Friday you’re going to test?   
I'm very pleased to hear your still going strong I hope & wish so much that you have some very good news soon,      

I have to admit I am a sucker for Pets, I always have been, sadly I lost my 1st furry baby 2 years ago to a road accident ,Prince he was my black beauty & was only 4 when he died, 
My house was so so empty without him I didn’t know what to do, But I never wanted to have that feeling again, 
Dh had always wanted a dog was never aloud one as a child I had cut my hours down and was studying so we got Libby, (our Labrador) then I missed having a cat we got Maisy our rescue cat, but deep in my heart I have always wanted a BSH, so when DH got me Rocky I couldn’t believe it, but since then I have to admit we have got another    Little Ruby!

I just had to have two it's the best thing I have ever done, 

What am I like so now I have a dog, 1 moggy, 2 house kittens   I just couldn’t be happier well I could throw a baby or two in and I would be the most luckiest person alive, but I am happy really happy I think that's because I feel content at the moment at least I am fulfilling one dream I have my blue cats I could burst with love for them, 

Your have to shut me up sorry!!   
So here are a few pics ! Forgive me 
Sara xxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Sara

Hang on a minute when did Ruby arrive?? I thought Rocky was gonna be your last one....what are you like        

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

I know i kept it quite as i felt your going to think i'm the mad cat lady    

Lol at your AF comment yeah i think me you & Nikki are going to be the 3 musketeers & Lou is going to start the roll of  followed by Kitty then us !! 

Sara xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72613.0


----------

